# Single Parent Meets



## KarenNY

If you're a single parent that would like to get together with other single parents on an upcoming WDW or US/IOA trip, please post here. You might like to share some time, meals, rides, etc.


----------



## bigsis1970

Guess I will be the first to post

Single Mom ( me ) 34 at trip time
DD age 10 at trip time
DS age 8 at trip time 
DMom age xx at trip time

Date 10-28 to 11-6

I Have tickets to MNSSHP on 10-31 in my hot little hand 

Hope to see more people posting soon Michelle


----------



## coinkc

This is a great idea!

I am a single mom to Erin who will turn 8 on our WDW trip this summer. We will be at Pop Century from June 26-July 3.

Anyone else going to be there at that time??


----------



## ValDisney

Thanks Karen for getting this tread started

I'm a single mom.. dd is 7....ds is 4

US/IOA  Dec 18-23
Sheraton safari dec23-26
disney cruise  dec 26-30
french quarter  dec 30-jan 1

would love to meet other single parents durinf this trip.


----------



## snowball

I could use some support from those single mom's out there.  I am very new to this single parent stuff.  My husband passed away May 1, 2004.   He was only 39 with no medical problems it was a heart attach.

I am the parent of a 7 yr old boy.  (I love him so very much)  Anyway, I have reschudled our July trip for Dec 28 thru January 4.  I would love to meet some other single parents so they can tell me that I can be single and raise my son, right?


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Snowball, 
   I am very sorry to hear about your husband. My dd is 7 and my ds is 4. We will be back from our cruise on the  30th and will be at WDW until Jan 1. let me know if you would like to get together. We are staying at the POFQ.
     Valerie

BTW I am a single parent and Yes you can do it. I've done it since my son was an infant. Let me know if you need any advice.


----------



## snowball

We went to disney in December of '03 and stayed at Wilderness lodge villas (rented points). But before we rented points we had reservations at POR.   So this time I want to stay there.  Is it the French Quarter that has just been remodeled?

Any advice on raising childern as a single parent would be appreciated.  I never dreamed of ever being in this position.  And it makes me sad, mad, very angry, scard, sometimes very weak, sometimes very strong, afraid.  Who knows all these emotions?  

And the overwhelming knowledge that I am the sole provider, roll model, and manager, keeper, everything,...I no longer have anyone else to rely on.  I do trust in God but still very angry with him because we also lost our baby in June of '03 and now having to lose my husband.  It just doesn't seem fair.

I know God will not give me more than I can handle...but why does he think I am so strong?

So one day at a time and we will go on and enjoy life.  So I am looking forward to a few short camping/boating trips with friends and family.

But this trip to Disney will be "our" family vacation.  I am very excited to get out and do this on our own just to prove that we can survive and do all the things that we had planned.

It would be really great if we could get a single parents meet going for the last part of December/January.  Since we are both staying at POR it would be great to meet.

And by the way my name is also Valerie, how weird!


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Valerie
  Yes the frnech quarter is the one that was remodeled. I will be ther from Dec 30-jan 1. We are going to the Luau on the 30th. I will prop hang out at the resort on the 30th and go to a park on the 31st. I don't know which one yet or what where we will have dinner on the 31st. I want to do somethign fun but I don't want to feel out of place. Do you have plans.? It would be great to meet up. You can e-mail me if you would like.
vjb1007@optonline.net


----------



## snowball

Hey Valdisney, I sent you an email.  I hope you received it.  My email is down and have possibly lost all my messages since 5/28 and not currently recieving any email.  So if you resonded I am not ignoring you, its just that I can't get any mail.

Which luau are you going to, the 5 or 8 o'clock one?


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Snowball, 
   I was windering what happened to you. I received an e-mail and responded on 5/28.
 I am going to the luau on dec 30 at 5. 
Did you make any plans yet for DEc.
Speak to you soon.
       Valerie


----------



## snowball

We just need to order our tickets.  I have my reservations at POR and awaiting confirmation.  I also have us in for the 5 0'clock luau.  Will we get tickets for that or is it just a reservation?

So if all holds thru we will at least be in the same place at the same time.

Have you been on a cruise before?  My son is bashful and I just don't think he would leave me to do some of the kids stuff.  And are there kids and parents stuff to do together, or do the kids do their own thing?

And my e-mail is working again, but I did lose the email that you sent me.  Could you please try it again if you saved if?

Had my first golf lesson today, after some practice I actually hit the ball!


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Snowball, 
   I e-mailed you so I hope you get it.
This will be our 1st cruise together. From everything I heard it seems to be great. Some single parents wrote on the board that it was wonderful. Together with the kids I will hang by the mickey pool, dinner and shows. I will put them in the club around lunch so I can have a relaxing lunch and swim. My daughter will def go , my son , maybe ...
  very cool about the golf lesson..I have only done the miniture version.


----------



## twotoohappy

> _Originally posted by bigsis1970 _
> *Guess I will be the first to post
> 
> Single Mom ( me ) 34 at trip time
> DD age 10 at trip time
> DS age 8 at trip time
> DMom age xx at trip time
> 
> Date 10-29 to 11-7 ( off site Tropical palms 10-29 to 11-1 then over to the Beach Club Villas till 11-5 then off to WL thru 11-7 )
> 
> Have tickets to MNSSHP on 10-31 in my hot little hand
> 
> Hope to see more people posting soon Michelle *



Hi!
  Single mom here - 38, dd9 and dmomXX going 10/30 - 11/06.  First we'll be at VWL, MNSSHP 31st with LTT at 4pm, switching to BCV 3rd - 6th.  I'm going to try to get an Illuminations boat for the 3rd, 4th or 5th if you're interested.


----------



## bigsis1970

HI Liz ! That would be great - me and the kids have done one before but not my Mom. Please let me know if you do get one for any of the dates listed and we will be happy to join you (and of course chip in ) I did have to adjust my dates a little to get better airfare so now its 10-28 to 10-31 at TP with MNSSHP on 10-31 and then over to BVC on 11-1 to 11-4 and then one night at WL 11-5 for my mom.. I am going to also send you a PM .. Thanks Michelle


----------



## EvMc

Single mom, 38, DD 10 will be at Pop! 10-29 & 30, OKW Oct 31 to 11-5. Doing MNSSHP 10-30 and hanging out at the Boardwalk on 31st!


----------



## montblanc

What is defined as "single" parent?  I consider myself one even though I am just divorced, I don't have my daughter all the time  but when I'm with her I feel like a single parent.  It definitely makes it easier to meet up with others in the same circumstances.  

Those of you who are truly single parents, wow, I really admire what it takes to do that, especially when the kids are younger, but there is no more important aspect of our life (to me at least) than our children...

<Script language='Javascript'>var rndNum = Math.floor(Math.random() * 10000);eval("var CDTDate" + rndNum + " = 'July 11, 2005 7:30:00 AM EST';");document.writeln("<form name='CDTform" + rndNum + "' action='Javascript:void(0);'>");document.writeln('<font size=2 color=darkblue>Long Way to Go!</font><br>');document.writeln("<input type=text value='' size=40 name='WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII'>");document.writeln("</form>");if (theFunction) theFunction += "var d = new Date();";else var theFunction = "var d = new Date();";theFunction += "var c = new Date('" + eval("CDTDate" + rndNum) + "');";theFunction += "var diff = (c - d)/1000;";theFunction += "var days = Math.floor(diff / 86400);";theFunction += "var rem = diff - (days * 86400);";theFunction += "var hours = Math.floor(rem / 3600);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (hours * 3600);";theFunction += "var minutes = Math.floor(rem / 60);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (minutes * 60);";theFunction += "var seconds = Math.floor(rem);";theFunction += "if ((days < 0) | (hours < 0) | (minutes < 0) | (seconds < 0)) ";theFunction += "var out = 'At last!';";theFunction += "else ";theFunction += "var out = ' ' + days + ' days ' + hours + ' hrs. ' + minutes + ' mins. ' + seconds + ' secs.';";theFunction += "document.forms.CDTform" + rndNum + ".elements.WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII.value = out;";setInterval(theFunction, 1000);</Script>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
</head>

1970 - Disneyland
1999 - All-Star Music
2003 - Port Orleans Riverside
2004  Contemporary
*2005*  Coronado Springs Resort/Polynesian


----------



## mickeymom923

I am a single parent with 2 teens ages 18 and almost 17.  We're going on the Disney Wonder 8/19/04 and then staying at a timeshare until 8/26/04.  Anyone else going then?  Would love to meet up with other single parents.


----------



## MzEeyore

I am not a single parent exactly but my husband travels a great deal for work so we usually only see him on the weekends (late Friday night til late Sunday nights). My daughter (who turns 8 in Dec) and I will be in WDW Dec 12th thru the 18th at the Polynesian--doing the MVMCP on the 14th!!

Joanie


----------



## ValDisney

It looks like our daughters are the same age. too bad we'll be missing each other on this trip. I will be arriving on dec 18th. Maybe we can plan  trip in the future.
    Valerie


----------



## MzEeyore

Sounds good to me. My daughter and I usually go twice a year. Usually in May and December but next year we don't want to go in May--it's just too hot--we are thinking maybe Oct and Dec for next year!!!

Joanie


----------



## Stitches

Hi everyone  ,
I'm a single Mom to a 9 year old daughter  .   I just found this forum and this thread.   What a great idea!    I always wondered about taking a cruise and whether I would be the only single there.    I'm happy to see that other single parents taking cruises.  
By the way, DD and I will be at WDW 10/2 through 10/10, in case anyone else is going.     We are getting APs for the first time, so I'm hoping we'll also go back another time or two in the next year, maybe over MLK weekend or maybe the first week in June, after school lets out.


----------



## Kimmielee

Single parent traveling with DS (5) 10/30 - 11/6 staying at POFQ. 
Can't wait!!   

Anyone interested in having kids play together, roam the parks, a day at the pool, whatever... please let me know!

We have tickets to MNSSHP on Halloween night!


----------



## ValDisney

I'll be there with my DS (5) and dd (8) at the POFQ but not until dec 30th. It would have great if we were there the same time. maybe next yr. Have  agreat time and please post when you get back and let me know how it was.
                      Valerie


----------



## Scratch42

Hi There!

For those of you that will be at MNSSHP on October 31st! I don't know if you know but we are having a Meet!

I also am I single mom with a DD12, and we will be there that night!

We are all meeting, not just single parents, in front of

Haunted Mansion

7:30 p.m.

Come on Over and join in on the fun!

Scratch
 

PS  We are also going to be at BCV December 25 - Jan 2.


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Scratch, 
   I will be at the POFQ on Dec 30-Jan 1. maybe we can get together. We were planning on doing MGM ( and fantasmic ) on dec 31st.
                                         Valerie


----------



## Scratch42

We are going to be doing Cirque for NYE!

I let DD pick since I am doing the Richard Petty Driving Experience earlier in the week.  

What are you doing after Fantasmic?

Scratch


----------



## ValDisney

We are seeing the early show of fantasmic and we have no plans after that.  What about you? it would be great to meet a fellow dis person.
                 Valerie


----------



## Scratch42

Val,

How late do you plan on staying up?  We are at the 9:00 p.m. of Cirque.  

Are you doing CP on the 30th by chance.  We will be at Epcot that night for the 8:15 reading.

Scratch


----------



## ValDisney

Hi, 
   We are going to the Luau on the 30th. We have the early seating. After that I was thinking about doing some shopping in DTD. We are going to Epcot on the 31st (AM) and then heading to MGM later. I have no plans after FAntasmic other then to see the osborne lights. What time does your show end?
On the 1st we have a ps for 19oo park faire (breakfast ) and then maybe playing some mini golf. We are leaving that night.
               Valerie


----------



## Scratch42

Hi Val,

The Cirque show, I believe is 1 1/2 hours but could be a little longer.  This should take us to at least 11 - 11:30 p.m.  Were planning on just hanging around DTD.  Maybe ice cream if the shop is still open?

The 30th we are doing San Angel for 5:00 and then the 8:00 CP.

The 1st we are at CRT for Breaky maybe we can meet up at MK?

Scratch


----------



## ValDisney

hopefully we'll be able to hook up somewhere. I know I won't go to the parks on the 1st since we are leaving that day. I planned on the character breakfast and maybe mini golf and shopping. Maybe we can hook up one of the other nights. Here is my e-mail
vjb1007@optonline.net

hope to hear from you soon
             Valerie


----------



## Scratch42

Hi Val,

I will get my schedule all set up so I know exactly what is what and then I will email!LOL

There's gotta be something we can do!

Chat Soon!

Scratch
aka Janet


----------



## MsMulan

Well, I know I am way in advance here but:

Single mom
DD 9
Younger cousin 13
Traveling August 13-22


----------



## snowball

I was on the boards for a while then just kind of fell off during the fall. Trying to stay too busy.  This single parent stuff is well "busy"!

ValDisney Hi again!

Our Trip begins next week and we will be there until January 6th.! I can't wait!  I am soo excited now that it is really close!

It will be our first trip solo without husband/father. Really very sad but making the best of it!

So who will be there during these dates?  I have missed so much on this board.  We will be at POR -FQ during our stay.

Valerie


----------



## A Mickeyfan

My husband doesn't come on all the trips I make (we live fairly close to WDW), so I travel as I am single.  I will be there this coming weekend from 1/7 to 1/10 with just my 12 yr old daughter... staying at AS-Sports... anyone else that weekend with the same age child????


----------



## ValDisney

Hi Everyone, 
  After returning from WDW just recently, I am now planning a OCT. visit.
 I am planning on taking dd (8) and ds (5) On Oct20-26. 
I will def do MNSSHP. 
Anyone plnning on going during this time. It would be great to meet up.

   Valerie


----------



## deltachi8

OK, here goes, looks like DS (9) and I (m/35) will be making our annual trip August 27-Sep 3.  No idea yet where we are staying - going to try out Skyauction I think.


----------



## tiggergirlinMI

We will be going to Disney first 2/20-2/24 staying at ASMovies then going to Universal then back to Disney's Contemporary for 2/27-3/4.Any other single parents there during this time? My sons like to do their own thing in the evenings and it would be cool to find other adults to do things with.


----------



## twotoohappy

MsMulan said:
			
		

> Well, I know I am way in advance here but:
> 
> Single mom
> DD 9
> Younger cousin 13
> Traveling August 13-22



Hi  
   We're arriving early the 21st leaving the 26th of Aug.  It's myself, my dd9,  another single mom, her dd9, and her ds5.  If you're around the 21st we could meet up.
       ~Liz


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

I WOULD LIKE TO GO DOWN TO WDW IN AUGUST WITH MY DD 9 .I'VE BEEN TO WDW 4 TIMES BEFORE BUT ALWAYS WITH MY WHOLE FAMILY(HUSBAND AND SONS).I'M A LITTLE HESITANT ABOUT TRAVELING ALONE  WITH MY DAUGHTER .CAN ANYONE OUT THERE THAT HAS TRAVELLED ALONE WITH CHILDREN  REASSURE ME THAT I CAN MAKE A TRIP ALONE WITHOUT BEING  A LITTLE NERVOUS .


----------



## drp4video

Single mom here. The first time I went to disney was with my DD when she was 12.  Ever since, we have been going together every year  in August (sometimes twice a year-for Christmas and New Years) and she is now 17.  You will be fine.  I always feel very safe and it is about the only place a 17 year old and her mom can go with each other, and be the same age!


----------



## twotoohappy

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I WOULD LIKE TO GO DOWN TO WDW IN AUGUST WITH MY DD 9 .I'VE BEEN TO WDW 4 TIMES BEFORE BUT ALWAYS WITH MY WHOLE FAMILY(HUSBAND AND SONS).I'M A LITTLE HESITANT ABOUT TRAVELING ALONE  WITH MY DAUGHTER .CAN ANYONE OUT THERE THAT HAS TRAVELLED ALONE WITH CHILDREN  REASSURE ME THAT I CAN MAKE A TRIP ALONE WITHOUT BEING  A LITTLE NERVOUS .



You'll have a great time!  I'll be there with another single mom the 21st - 26th of August.  I have a dd9, and my friend has a dd9 and ds5.  If you're going down around then maybe we can meet up.  (We usually fly out of PVD, but with Jetblue coming to Hyannis we'll fly from here.  Where in MA are you?)
           Have a great day and go Pats 
                  ~Liz


----------



## MEG&MINNIE

Thanks for the reassurance, I don't usually mind traveling alone with my daughter( or sons ),but I'm never more than a few hours from home and a quick phone call...I always go to the Cape for vacations and do't give it a second thought !I'm sure I'll be fine...once I arrive and relax I'll probally never think about it again. I'd like to go down in August ..not sure of the dates, but we'll have to be home and settled in before school starts (which is always the week before Labor Day)here outside Worc. Thanks again !!!


----------



## Love That Mouse

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I'M A LITTLE HESITANT ABOUT TRAVELING ALONE  WITH MY DAUGHTER .CAN ANYONE OUT THERE THAT HAS TRAVELLED ALONE WITH CHILDREN  REASSURE ME THAT I CAN MAKE A TRIP ALONE WITHOUT BEING  A LITTLE NERVOUS .



I am a single father (divorce) and have taken my son (6) to WDW three seperate times.  We ALWAYS have a great time!  We are preparing for another trip this summer.  Enjoy the time and memories!


----------



## Schweet

Any other single dad's out there?  I'm a divorced mom (47) living in the Seattle area taking my DS18 for a graduation present June 28 - July 6.  I would like to be able to meet other singles with older kids, maybe for a drink!  Sounds like a good way to unwind in the evening.  We'll be staying at Wilderness Lodge.  I can't wait.  We got 10 day park hopper passes and the Magic Your Way Package with dining!  DS said I HAVE to go on Rock 'n' Rollercoaster with him so he's going to have to go on Tower of Terror with me!  I have to grow old, I don't have to grow up!


----------



## mist_e_rose2002

Hi everyone, 

My DS (12) and I are traveling August 13-25, perhaps we can meet? 

We are staying at the ASMO Resort 8/15-8/18, 2005
then catching a cruise to celebrate my DS's "coming of age" (i.e. 13th b-day  ) 8/18/-8/21/2005
Then coming back to UO/IOA from 8/21-8/23, 2005

Would love to meet and greet other single (all types, including those leaving the spouse at home) parents.

My DS is very used to being around girls, so if your DD's don't care, my DS won't.


----------



## mist_e_rose2002

When you get back, can you tell me about the ASMO resort? That is where we are staying in August.


----------



## mist_e_rose2002

MEG&MINNIE said:
			
		

> I WOULD LIKE TO GO DOWN TO WDW IN AUGUST WITH MY DD 9 .I'VE BEEN TO WDW 4 TIMES BEFORE BUT ALWAYS WITH MY WHOLE FAMILY(HUSBAND AND SONS).I'M A LITTLE HESITANT ABOUT TRAVELING ALONE  WITH MY DAUGHTER .CAN ANYONE OUT THERE THAT HAS TRAVELLED ALONE WITH CHILDREN  REASSURE ME THAT I CAN MAKE A TRIP ALONE WITHOUT BEING  A LITTLE NERVOUS .


 

You will be fine, I promise. I have been a single mom for almost 13 years (DS will become a teenager in Disney    Think of your time together as a girls only party!  

We are coming to WDW in August (14-25) and planning on having a BLAST!!


----------



## MsMulan

mist_e_rose2002 said:
			
		

> You will be fine, I promise. I have been a single mom for almost 13 years (DS will become a teenager in Disney    Think of your time together as a girls only party!
> 
> We are coming to WDW in August (14-25) and planning on having a BLAST!!




I second that!  Just having the girls together will be loads of fun!


----------



## KarenMom

I'm a single mom and I'll be on the 4/3 and 4/7 Wonder sailings with my two boys, 14 and 10.  I've taken two Disney cruises and one trip to WDW as a single mom.  By far, the cruise is much easier than WDW to do as a single parent.  Any other singles on these two cruises?  I'd love to share a table at Palo, that's the only thing I don't really like to do by myself.  Glad to see other single parents out there that enjoy Disney.


----------



## krissynkayla

Hey I am going to dw april25th - april30th. Then the disney wonder cruise  the next 4 days. Any single dads going at the same time??


----------



## ep4244

Single mom (36) and DD's 7 and 9.  
We'll be at WDW June 27 - July 5th.  

You should have seen their faces when I said we were going to WDW this year     This will be our second trip.

Is it time to go yet?


----------



## rhiansmom

I'll be there from May 6-13 with my 5 year old DD... we can't wait!  If anyone else is going I would love to meet up for lunch or something...


----------



## ValDisney

Hi, 
 Going to WDW in oct(somehere during the last 2 weeks) DS 5 and dd 8
Any other singles, single parents or anyone w same age kids who need playmates?
                                   Valerie


----------



## Love That Mouse

rhiansmom said:
			
		

> I'll be there from May 6-13 with my 5 year old DD... we can't wait!  If anyone else is going I would love to meet up for lunch or something...



Hey!  I'll be with my 6 year old DS on May 6 and 7.  Perhaps we could do lunch and fun.  He would love to have somebody to ride the rides with, and I could stand some adult company by that time.  Are you interested?


----------



## rhiansmom

Love That Mouse said:
			
		

> Hey!  I'll be with my 6 year old DS on May 6 and 7.  Perhaps we could do lunch and fun.  He would love to have somebody to ride the rides with, and I could stand some adult company by that time.  Are you interested?




I just sent you a PM... sounds like it could work out!!


----------



## montblanc

Hi,

DD going with my little girl who is 11 in mid July (11th to 20th).  Although I am good company for my daughter I know she ultimately enjoys more being with her girlfriends that are around her age.  If anyone is interested in perhaps meeting a few times during this period please let me know.  We had a friend from school coming with her mother but that fell through.


----------



## bigsis1970

Oh shoot we miss you by a week -- I am a single mom w/ DD age 11 (and a DS age 8-who makes friends a mile a minute) abd my DD is sort of shy - oh well .. best of luck to find a pal !! Michelle


----------



## montblanc

Thanks anyway, btw my daughter is a little on the shy side as well...


----------



## krissynkayla

married now


----------



## Disneykat

Single mom , DD 9  Sep 28th thrue Oct 3rd. Planning on staying at POR but still checking out other resorts. Possibly bringing friends son age 12. Would like to meet other singles on this trip.


----------



## Kirk

I'll be at WL July 2-10 and BWV until th 15th with my 18 YO daughter and her Baby.  Always love to meet up with fellow DISers. 

Me:

48
widower
Just the one soon to be 18 YO but the Grand Baby thinks I'm her dad too!
Live in Houston
Nerdy Scientist  


Meal? Character Meal? Drink? Or maybe a pal in the park?

-


----------



## bigsis1970

Hey Kirk that is a really cute granddaughter you have.. Hope to see you around this July !! (we are traveling 7/2-7/8) Michelle


----------



## Schweet

Kirk said:
			
		

> I'll be at WL July 2-10 and BWV until th 15th with my 18 YO daughter and her Baby.  Always love to meet up with fellow DISers.
> 
> Me:
> 
> 48
> widower
> Just the one soon to be 18 YO but the Grand Baby thinks I'm her dad too!
> Live in Houston
> Nerdy Scientist
> 
> 
> Meal? Character Meal? Drink? Or maybe a pal in the park?
> 
> -


Hi Kirk,

Me:

47
Divorced
DD20 (just finishing her 2nd year @ UW)
DS18 (just about to start his 1st year @ WSU)
Live in Seattle
Been an at home mom, but that's gonna have to change soon.

I sent you a PM too!      Sounds like a great idea.      I stayed at WL just over 6 years ago but I don't even know where the lounge is!      Okay everyone... what should order?


----------



## ajm1107

We will be there DS (6) and I at POP and then OKW.  Some friends joining us for OKW with an 11 year old girl.  

PM me, I would love to meet some people and have maybe a swimming buddy for my son.


----------



## singleLiz1005

Single Mom and her two DS (12 and 9) staying at POP.  Would love to meet either single Dad or Mom to meet up with even for a brief time.

Liz


----------



## isyt

I will be there with my DD 5 from Oct 9-15 and going to mnsshp on 10/11. Anyone else?


----------



## GrannyEv

Visiting Disney with my DD, DGD,DGS, DB,DSIL and DN.  Would love to hook up with some single DISer's in the evenings (or tag along with our crowd if you are going solo.
We will be going from Sept 12-17/05. Driving from Ontario, Canada.

hugs
GrannyEv
 

p.s.- I'm a very young Grandma (53!!)lol


----------



## montblanc

Friend of my daughter's could not make it with us this year   as promised.  She absolutely loves WDW and although I try my best to be great company there is no substitute for a friend her age.  Going from July 11th - July 20th would love to hook up with anyone who has kids around her age.


----------



## Mr-D

We will be in Orlando arriving 9th Sept and leaving 23rd Sept. Would be nice to have an adult conversation somewhere along the way and for my daughter to have an even more adult conversation with somebody her own age   

Not sure where we are staying yet but it's possible we are doing one week at All Star Movies as I have a hold on the Free Dining Plan option.

Would like a day at Discovery Cove it would make my daughters dreams come true, unfortunatley one of us is a non swimmer and it isn't her   

Mr-D


----------



## ValDisney

isyt said:
			
		

> I will be there with my DD 5 from Oct 9-15 and going to mnsshp on 10/11. Anyone else?



Hi
  I'll be there oct 4-12. Going to MNSSHP on the 4th and also thinking of adding the 11th.
My dd is 8 and ds is 5. We love to meet new people. we'll be at all star movies.
   Valerie


----------



## evenstevens

Hi All,
I'm a single dad and headed to DW in 10 days   We'll be there July 14th - July 21st   My children are 17, 16, 14 and 8 the oldest is a boy. I would love to meet some of you guys maybe kick out a nice bottle of wine and just laugh about life for a couple of hours. If you interested let me know, any night but the 15th is good (we're headed to midevil times)     If not I wish you and yours a happy Mickey Time.   lol  E


----------



## evenstevens

Just saw your posting, I too am a single dad with children we will be there 7/14-7/21 I have 1 son 17 and 3 daughters 16, 14 and 8 if you would like to get the kids together, that would be just fine. I know dad is going to be there but we're not no the same thrill level...all my but to you both. Even


----------



## magenta

Hi there, single mum from Manchester on first trip with my 12 year old son. Will be there from 18th Sept til 2nd Oct. Would love to meet other adults to chat to while we're out there


----------



## Vals

Hi everyone, himmm can I post my info? 
Separated female, 47 , 2 adult children DS 22, lives with me-when he is home LOL! & DD 27 on her own, DVC owner-loves Disney , love to travel, will be @ SSR mid Sept for long weekend with girlfriend, Dec 31 just booked Dis Cruise on the Magic with my DD-will be AT SSR Dec 26 or 27 to Dec 31-
AP owner-lives in Canada-near Toronto. name is Val, Thanks


----------



## EvMc

isyt said:
			
		

> I will be there with my DD 5 from Oct 9-15 and going to mnsshp on 10/11. Anyone else?



My 11 year old daughter and I will also be there Oct 9 to 15th. We are planning on doing MNSSHP on the 11th as well. Staying at Pop and SSR for the 1st time!


----------



## ValDisney

EvMc said:
			
		

> My 11 year old daughter and I will also be there Oct 9 to 15th. We are planning on doing MNSSHP on the 11th as well. Staying at Pop and SSR for the 1st time!



I will also be there. I'm at at All star music but I'm trying to get into POp. Prop adding on Oct 11th MNNSHP. My dd is 8 and ds 6. Did you make plans for dinner on the 11th. I'm thinking of CP. Maybe we can meet.
           Valerie


----------



## EvMc

ValDisney said:
			
		

> I will also be there. I'm at at All star music but I'm trying to get into POp. Prop adding on Oct 11th MNNSHP. My dd is 8 and ds 6. Did you make plans for dinner on the 11th. I'm thinking of CP. Maybe we can meet.
> Valerie




Sounds good to us! We did CP last before MNSSHP, too.


----------



## Dizneydaz

sorry for the duplicate


----------



## Dizneydaz

Hi,
We'll be there Sept. 18-24th. Me, single mom 46 of DD 6 (  on trip!) and my mom (also having birthday on trip-young 60 yr. old-any single grandparents out there?) .  We're from Southern California and we're staying at POFQ.  Anyone going around same time with a young DD?  

Also anyone want to share a Illumintions cruise?-I already posted on pay+it+forward  thread.
52 days and counting til we get to Florida, 55 days til Disney!


----------



## ThinkTink!

I am a single DM (31) and will be travelling with my DS (5) in Sept.  Looking to share a few rides, show or even a sit down meal with any other singles and wee ones who will be there around the same time.


----------



## serenity55

Hi Everyone

Iam a young 55 yr old grandmother who loves Disney World. Iam taking  my
granddaughter who is 12 yrs old to Disney in November. We were suppose to go with another grandmother and her grand children. Something came up and now she is not going. I promised my granddaughter that we were going to Disney this year and I will not disappoint her. 

Are their any other solo grands going in that month?
We are going  11/18-11/28.
Pop century and Holiday Inn Sunspree Resort


----------



## GrannyEv

Hi There:

Geez it's too bad you are going in November. I am heading down next month with two of my six grandkids. They are ages 7 & 9. Last year I took my 11 year old grandaughter. I'm sure you will have a ball, just the two of you.  I usually go every September.  Have a great time.

hugs
GrannyEv


----------



## ValDisney

bumping us
ok we will be at MSSSHP on the 6th and 11th. ASMusic (unless I can switch from oct 4-12. ds 6 and dd 8..
if anyone would like to join us for pool, parks, meals.. let me know
            Valerie


----------



## Poohsmommi

I am a 36-year old divorced mom who is traveling with my 8-year old daughter.  So far, we have the following dates booked, and would love to meet up with another single-parent family to share a meal, show, or some adult conversation with.

September 30 - October 4th - POR (MNSSHP on 9/30)

November 27 - December 2 - Resort not yet determined
(MVMCP on 11/29)

If interested, let me know!


----------



## Kimmielee

Hi there,

Single Mom (44) doing a trip of a lifetime (well... so far that is...).  We are staying at WDW POFQ from 4/18 thru 4/23 then we sail   on the DCL Wonder on 4/23 - 4/27.  Then to All Star Movies (1st time staying there!) from 4/27 - 4/30... 12 nights total!!!     

My son will be 6 by then and would love to start chatting with other single Mom's or Dad's    that might be going at that time... the cruise part or WDW! 

Have a great Day!


----------



## momandseandodisney

23 year old mom taking her 7 year old to Sept 22 - Oct 1st staying at the poly.


----------



## raysnkaysmom

Cool thread 
I'm a single mom, taking my girls on their first Disney Cruise (mine too!) Feb 16th on the Wonder. I'm hoping to spend a day or two at WDW on the 20-21st of Feb 06 as well!! I'll be 31, girls ages are 10 and 5.... would greatly appreciate any friendships made


----------



## Mr-D

Just thought I would update my stay details, would be nice to speak to another adult in the same boat during my time there.

Myself 47 now but will be 48 the day we go, and my 9 yr old dd. 

Staying at All Start Movies from next Friday 9th Sept for a week then the following week at Radisson Resort Parkway.

D


----------



## The SS Girls

Going to be there two weeks, would love it to meet other single parents!     DD is 12, and I am 41.  This is our very first VACATION - ever!  We are staying at the Caribbean, and are doing the MNSSHP on the 6th of Oct.  

PLEASE contact me, I think it would be great to meet up with other parent, especially if they have a daughter about 12!  We are both very friendly and outgoing, love meeting new people, and talk to everyone in line!

DD and I have a WONDERFUL time just the two of us, we laugh our way thru Wal-mart, but, sometimes having others with us, makes the rides more fun.  Especially when its a ride that holds 4 people!  Water parks too.   

So I hope to hear from lots and lots of you!


----------



## Stitches

We had been going in October for several years, but this year we're going in December to see the wonderful Christmas atmosphere.    We're also trying a cruise for the first time.   DD (11) and I (46) will be on the Disney Wonder 12/15 - 12/18, then staying at the Polynesian 12/18 - 12/23.    We'll also be going to the MVMCP on 12/20!


----------



## Ruth B

hello to all,
found orlando a great place to go with children on your own as there is so much to do. Spent 14 days in orlando in oct 04 with my son( between i-drive/universal and then AKL at disney) and now planning our next trip for aug 06(and hoping to include the disney cruise) any tips or ideas for the crusie or for staying at Old key west would be apprisated. best wishes, Ruth


----------



## eelderm1

Hi guys, I am a single mom of DS 11, and DD 3. We always go to WDW, just the 3 of us. I know my son would love another kid his age to ride some of the wilder rides with. I always have to stay back with my little one and he rides alone on rides that are to wild for my 3 yr old.  Our next trip will probably be March 15-20, staying at All Star Movies. Let me know if anyone would like to meet up!


----------



## makinorlando

I'm a single mom (mid 40's) with a 8 1/2 year old DD, we live in Orlando, and have Annual Passes, so we go to WDW frequently. I do not do rides well  , (Peter Pan, Small World, Haunted Mansion, Great Movie Ride are my speed), but my DD loves them. If you are going to be at the parks on a weekend or evening, and have a single child who would enjoy a companion, contact me and maybe we could meet up. She's pretty adventurous (she went on the Roller Coaster type ride in Dino Land alone this past weekend -they asked how old she was and when she said 8 they said she could go solo!) 

We have a great time just the two of us, but I often wish there was a friend to take along - unfortunately most of her friends don't have passes, and it's a little pricey to "treat" too often!!! I have been known to go on Test Track to make her happy and I do LOVE Soarin!

Check out our website....


----------



## ajm1107

My DS(7) and my mother   and myself will be in Disney from March 14-19.  Would love to meet up with people.


----------



## MyLove4Disney

Hello,  I'm a single mom, but my DD, well she is turning 21 on this trip we are making, but we both greatly enjoy the parks.  We are also taking a 7 day cruise on the magic the week after 1/7-14/06.  We are staying at POR (AKA Dixielandings).   

Anyways, my daughter used to be a cast member at DL in CA and is planning on meeting up with some of her cast member buddys so I will be spending some of my evenings alone.  So if anyone is interested in meeting up for drinks and the like let me know.  And of course on the cruise.  

Thanks Susan


----------



## bethannewhaley

KarenNY said:
			
		

> If you're a single parent that would like to get together with other single parents on an upcoming WDW or US/IOA trip, please post here. You might like to share some time, meals, rides, etc.


 I am cruising on the DISNEY WONDER next week December 8-11, 2005.  I am a thirty-six year young businesswoman with two young daughters 8 and 11.  They are so very excited.  I am too!  We just moved from Knoxville, TN to Indianapolis, IN after my divorce.  Their real dad passed away in December 2000 so I am anxious to broaden my circle of friends on the high sea.  Romance IS an option.  ha! giggle! ha!


----------



## bethannewhaley

Hello All,

I am going to be arriving in Orlando night of Dec 7th in case any of the SINGLE FATHERS want to get "two-gether" in Orlando that night.  Just call me 1-865-406-8872, or email me as I will have my IPAQ with me.

My two daughters are soooooooo excited about this trip.  It is freezing and snowing here this week so we cannot wait to meet everyone!

BJ and kids


----------



## Lilo26

Single mom from Colorado with a 14 yr. old boy coming between 12-17th to the 26th, & would love to meet other single parents with teenagers-male or female.   We have sceduled shows & dinners for the nights, but days are free.......


----------



## watergirl

Looking for anyone else who may be on cruise at this time.  Would love to have someone to hang out with while daughter is doing kid stuff.  Hope to hear from someone soon.


----------



## mdhkitten

I'm planning on going May 8-11 for an early celebration of my daughter's second birthday! I'm 32, by the way. If anyone would like to meet us, just let me know!


----------



## NatalieO

Hello everyone, I am single mom 28 with, DD 8, DD7 and DS 5.   Going 19 May -26 May staying at Music. Really excited about going but nervous about going by myself, but I know it will be an experience of a lifetime for me and my kids.


----------



## ambushangel

Hey there,

My DS and I are going to be on the WONDER on March 12-16 and then we head to WDW till the 18th. 

Would love to meet up with other single parents to chat or have a beverage.

Let me know if there is anyone there at that time.

Thanks.


----------



## geperry

I'm a single mom with two:  Boy will turn 8 on  April 23 and daughter is 5 1/2.
Will be staying at Pop Century the first part of the week, and then 2 nights at Animal Kingdom to top it off.  Any other single moms out there going those dates?  Hoping to team my boy up with a pal for the faster rides (they make me too dizzy!).


----------



## geperry

Leaving Portland Maine April 23rd (my son's 8th birthday) and returning apirl 30th.  Single mom with two, son will be 8, daughter is 5 1/2.  Would love to hook up with others on those dates.  Staying 5 nights at All Star Movies, and final two nights at Animal Kingdom.


----------



## ziggy14

I have been reading these boards for some time now, but I just found this thread.

I am a single mom to 5 1/2 year old twin boys and we will be going to Universal (hope this is not the wrong place to post this) June 20 until June 27.

There are so many times I feel like I am the only one that traveles solo with children and I am glad to see that I am not.

Great thread, one which I will keep a close eye on.


----------



## Rai's Mommy

Single mom 28 of DD5 (turning 6 wk before our trip).  Love to meet up with another dis mom during our trip.


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

I feel the same as you but I guess I have become used to it because I am a mom (53) to a DS16 so I have been doing this a while.  For the most part I don't mind but this year we are doing a Disney cruise (3 night) and he is talking about hanging out with other teens in the Stack, etc.  That will leave me with alot of time on my hands but I find that I do alot things I wouldn't have done 25 or 30 years ago, like go to the movies by myself.  At least I can't argue with myself (lol).


----------



## APB513

Disney Crazy Debbie said:
			
		

> I feel the same as you but I guess I have become used to it because I am a mom (53) to a DS16 so I have been doing this a while.  For the most part I don't mind but this year we are doing a Disney cruise (3 night) and he is talking about hanging out with other teens in the Stack, etc.  That will leave me with alot of time on my hands but I find that I do alot things I wouldn't have done 25 or 30 years ago, like go to the movies by myself.  At least I can't argue with myself (lol).



I know what you mean.  I am a single mom (37) to two DSs (17 & 12).  I took my boys on a cruise two years ago and they deserted me!!!  Don't get me wrong - I was happy that they made friends and I was happy to have some alone time but most of the time I was by myself.

I will be cruising on the Disney Magic from 9/23-9/30/06 with my boys.  It will be a b-day cruise (oldest bday is the 23rd and youngest bday is the 30th).  They have already said that they will be gone most of the time so now I am hoping to find someone to hang out with.

Any single people on board with us?


----------



## DisneyaholicRaquel

Hi guys  

July 2-7 Universal's Portifino Bay July 7-13 Disney's CBR

Single mom me (30) & DS8. We have been to Disney every year since he was born.  It was a big change to start going alone for the last 2 years.  I always felt kind of bad because of that.  So, it's nice to know there are others....


----------



## watergirl

Crazy Debbie when is your cruise?  I will am on wonder May 25-28 and at Universal May 19-25th


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

I would LOVE to meet up with anyone who's going to be in Disney World between August 28 through September 2!


----------



## MakinMagicforBunky

Single mom with 5 yo boy, will be taking our first trip to WDW April 25th thru May 1st. Wouldn't mind meeting up with another single parent with a child close in age at some point!


----------



## tolemommy

Hello All!
Another single mom traveling with teenagers.  I will be "home" WDW from August 12 - August 18th.  The first night we get in really late staying at the AKL then its onto the BCR for the rest of the trip.    

Would love to meet up and chat w/anyone who will be at WDW during those dates.


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

watergirl said:
			
		

> Crazy Debbie when is your cruise? I will am on wonder May 25-28 and at Universal May 19-25th


 
My cruise is scheduled for August 24 through 27 but we will be at BCR on the 18th until we sail!  Wahooo, I am so excited!


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

tolemommy said:
			
		

> Hello All!
> Another single mom traveling with teenagers. I will be "home" WDW from August 12 - August 18th. The first night we get in really late staying at the AKL then its onto the BCR for the rest of the trip.
> 
> Would love to meet up and chat w/anyone who will be at WDW during those dates.


 
My DS16 and I will be arriving at the BCR on 8/18, probably right after noon, our plane lands at 11:00 AM.  What time are you leaving?

I was just in Seattle (I see from your signature you live in Washington State) in February.  It is beautiful in the NW.


----------



## HiddenMickey3018

I am traveling with my children for a week in December.  For a few nights a week, I am sending my kids to WDW daycare, so I can explore the parks and ride some rides I would not be able to with my kids.  I would love to join any other single parents for a night out exploring! I will be there on 12/9-12/16.  See you there!


----------



## rhiansmom

Going Sept 5-12, 2006... anyone else?


----------



## eeyoregon

Me (single mom - 35) and DS's ages 10 and 13 are sailing April 22-29 on the Disney Magic and then doing a whirlwind visit to the parks April 29 (after cruise) and April 30.

Any other single parents on our cruise?


----------



## Dizneydaz

rhiansmom said:
			
		

> Going Sept 5-12, 2006... anyone else?



My mom, myself46, and my DD6   will be at the POP Sept. 11-16th.  We'll be arriving a few days before and doing other Florida stuff-Sanibel island, etc.  Do you know where you're staying yet?


----------



## rhiansmom

Dizneydaz said:
			
		

> My mom, myself46, and my DD6   will be at the POP Sept. 11-16th.  We'll be arriving a few days before and doing other Florida stuff-Sanibel island, etc.  Do you know where you're staying yet?



Yes... we made our reservations at POP also!  I can't wait.  It's our first time at a value resort but I'm really looking forward to everything!  My daughter is also six, spending her third trip at WDW.  Planning nothing but a few dinners.  Last time we went overboard and did it all and I think it ruined our trip a bit!


----------



## momandseandodisney

Ds8 and myself (24) going to CBR resort, for 11 nights, sept 29th til Oct 10th

anyone single with kid(s) my son age around, and hopefully around my age (which is proving hard to find) - I am suprised alot here, have kids almost my age     lol


----------



## tink1978

I am heading down January 1-7, 2007.  I am a single mom and will be traveling with my son, but will also have my brother and his girlfriend.  If any other single parents or singles would like to meet, let me know.


----------



## RMCMAN01

Single Dad (45) and DD (11) staying at Disney Dolphon May 31 - June 4 then off to Disney Wonder JUne 4-8.


----------



## tink1978

RMCMAN01 said:
			
		

> Single Dad (45) and DD (11) staying at Disney Dolphon May 31 - June 4 then off to Disney Wonder JUne 4-8.




Have fun!  Let me know what the cruise is like.  We are thinking of going on one with my family in the future.


----------



## eeyoregon

Just a reminder and invitation to all of you single Disney lovers that DisMates.com is looking for more singles.  Come on over and join the fun.  You just might meet that special someone or make a friend that you can join up with at Disney World or Disneyland.


----------



## momandseandodisney

I wish I could find some single DIS'ers my age
I am 25 with an 8 year old, I am finding alot of you's are 40 with kids my age, anyone out there under 28 with children my age?


----------



## lauren_elizabeth

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I wish I could find some single DIS'ers my age
> I am 25 with an 8 year old, I am finding alot of you's are 40 with kids my age, anyone out there under 28 with children my age?



Well, I don't have children, but I do have a little sister who is almost 8 years old. I'm taking her & my 11 year old brother to Disney at the end of August.   

& PS; I'm under 28!


----------



## momandseandodisney

By the way - I am there Spet 29th til Oct 10th
Staying at CBR


----------



## jfstorm2001

OK, GOING BACK TO DISNEY AFTER A 2 YEAR BREAK   MY 9 YEAR OLD SON AND I WILL BE STAYING AT FORT WILDERNESS FOR 10 DAYS STARTING JUNE 9TH.  IT WOULD BE GREAT TO MEET UP WITH ANOTHER SINGLE PARENT ON THE TRIP.  WE USUALLY RUN INTO PEOPLE DURING THE TRIP, BUT IT'S SO HAPHAZARD! WE ARE A HIGH ENERGY GROUP OF DISNEY AND UNIVERSAL VETS WHO KNOW A DECENT AMOUNT OF THE INS AND OUTS.   I'M 35 (LOOK LIKE 29) AND WOULD LOVE TO MEET A GREAT WOMAN 25 TO 40 WHILE I'M THERE.


----------



## momandseandodisney

jfstorm2001 said:
			
		

> OK, GOING BACK TO DISNEY AFTER A 2 YEAR BREAK   MY 9 YEAR OLD SON AND I WILL BE STAYING AT FORT WILDERNESS FOR 10 DAYS STARTING JUNE 9TH.  IT WOULD BE GREAT TO MEET UP WITH ANOTHER SINGLE PARENT ON THE TRIP.  WE USUALLY RUN INTO PEOPLE DURING THE TRIP, BUT IT'S SO HAPHAZARD! WE ARE A HIGH ENERGY GROUP OF DISNEY AND UNIVERSAL VETS WHO KNOW A DECENT AMOUNT OF THE INS AND OUTS.   I'M 35 (LOOK LIKE 29) AND WOULD LOVE TO MEET A GREAT WOMAN 25 TO 40 WHILE I'M THERE.




Wow, I wish you were staying in October lol


----------



## jfstorm2001

Well, if i get the annual passes again it might happen.  His school usually has a long weekend in October, so as long as he keeps all A's...  I am so blessed to have a smart kid that's cool too. When are you going again?


----------



## momandseandodisney

sept 29th til Oct 10 staying at CBR


----------



## lordog

Me and my daughter (7) will be in Disneyworld January 21-28, 2007 and Staying at OKW 5 nights, then at the Boardwalk  for 2 nights. Then off to a 4 night cruise on the Wonder 29-Feb1  

We would love to meet up with other Single parents!


----------



## going2disney

Hello all!

Myself (30F) and my DS4 will be at the world 9/29- 10/7 at the Boardwalk. First time at MNSSHP!!! It would be great to hear back from someone who might be there at the same time!


----------



## masterslacker

I'll be MK & AK during 12/2-12/9.  I have a DD5 and I'm 35M anyone interested in doing some child swap ride action?


----------



## tink1978

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I wish I could find some single DIS'ers my age
> I am 25 with an 8 year old, I am finding alot of you's are 40 with kids my age, anyone out there under 28 with children my age?




I am....27 with a 7 year old.....


----------



## morakai

My 10 year-old daugther,  , animal lover and future olympic gymnast, and I,  , wizardly sage and world traveller will be spending 5 days at Walt Disney 

World and 3 days aboard a Disney cruise in October 2006. We'd be interested in 

meeting up with similar pairings of magical beings.


----------



## momandseandodisney

morakai said:
			
		

> My 10 year-old daugther,  , animal lover and future olympic gymnast, and I,  , wizardly sage and world traveller will be spending 5 days at Walt Disney
> 
> World and 3 days aboard a Disney cruise in October 2006. We'd be interested in
> 
> meeting up with similar pairings of magical beings.




When exactly in Oct are you going to be @ WDW?


----------



## morakai

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> When exactly in Oct are you going to be @ WDW?


 

We're staying at the Wilderness Lodge from the 14th through 18th and then going on the October 19th 3-day cruise! It would be great fun to meet up either on the cruise or at WDW.


----------



## mrsborden

I'll be staying at SSR from December 10th through the 15th.  My kids will be joining me, ages 3 and 5.  Anyone interested in meeting with us for fun on the rides?


----------



## rhiansmom

Once again, DD (will be almost 7) and I will be at DW from Sept 5th to the 12th if anyone wants to meet up and hang out at a park I would enjoy some adult interaction!


----------



## MrD1SNEY

I'm 24 - DD's gonna be just shy of 3... going to be at Pop Century from Sept 26 - Oct 5 - anyone else?


----------



## tinkersmama

I'm a single mom (25) and will be taking my DDturning4 for July 2-7.  Would love to meet up with some other singles out there!


----------



## tinkamom

MrD1SNEY said:
			
		

> I'm 24 - DD's gonna be just shy of 3... going to be at Pop Century from Sept 26 - Oct 5 - anyone else?



My DD25 and DGD3 (almost 4) will be at Pop Sept 29-Oct 10th.  Maybe you guys can get together.


----------



## scoolover

I should have checked here before planing my trip.  I will be there from Oct 4-12 with DS4 and DXW and our moms.    Next time I guess.


----------



## ksloane

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I wish I could find some single DIS'ers my age
> I am 25 with an 8 year old, I am finding alot of you's are 40 with kids my age, anyone out there under 28 with children my age?




Hi. I'm 27 with a 5 (very soon to be 6) year old daughter. We are going to disney at the end of July for the first time and very excited!!!


----------



## Brendita

Will be @ WDW 9/23 - 10/7.
Caribbean Beach 9/23 - 9/30.
Port Orleans Riverside 9/30 - 10/7.
MNSSHP 9/29
My 50th B-Day 9/30.
DS 12.


----------



## momandseandodisney

MrD1SNEY said:
			
		

> I'm 24 - DD's gonna be just shy of 3... going to be at Pop Century from Sept 26 - Oct 5 - anyone else?




I am 24 going sept 29th til Oct 10 with my DS8   
staying at CBR


----------



## jamif

I am a Single Mom who will be there Nov 22 to Dec 3 w my DDs 10, 6, 3 and DS 9 months old (at time of trip).  We are splitting our stay between two different hotels. (All Star Movies Nov 22-29 and then AKL concierge 29-3rd)  If anyone wants to meet up I think that would be fun!


----------



## jamif

masterslacker said:
			
		

> I'll be MK & AK during 12/2-12/9.  I have a DD5 and I'm 35M anyone interested in doing some child swap ride action?



I'm 33 and we will overlap by 1 day......maybe we could meet up that day?


----------



## jamif

momandseandodisney said:
			
		

> I wish I could find some single DIS'ers my age
> I am 25 with an 8 year old, I am finding alot of you's are 40 with kids my age, anyone out there under 28 with children my age?



I'm not 40......33 with a 10 yo, 6 yo, 3 yo and 9 month old.............I'm in the middle


----------



## momandseandodisney

tink1978 said:
			
		

> I am....27 with a 7 year old.....




tink 1978 when are you there?


----------



## abeyst

Hello everyone!  I'll be in the World Aug 22-29 with DS7 and DD3 at ASSp.  If anyone is there during that time let me know!  My kids are always looking for friends to burn off some energy with!  (And I could use some adult conversation!)


----------



## CJsDisneyLovinMom

Ok, here goes my first post!!  My 10 year old DD and I will be staying at POFQ Jan 25 - Feb 3.  This will be our 3rd trip to WDW and we couldn't be more excited.  This is our first time going with just the two of us as the other two times my sister and her family were with there.  Anyway, if anyone out there will be there around the same time, it might be fun to meet.  Also, if your going to Disneyland, I seriously live about 5 minutes away and ALWAYS up for Disney!  Never hurts to have someone to pal around with no matter what side of the country your on!  ENJOY!


----------



## Wolfelaw

I'll be at the Hilton in DTD from August 16-19 w/my 11 year old son;  he wants to spend hours at Disney Quest and I know from past experience that I'll have had my fill after an hour or so -- if any other kids around that age are going to be in the area/hotel during those dates, perhaps they could hang out at Disney Quest together.


----------



## rhiansmom

I just changed my reservation... we will now be at Disney from the 2nd of September until the 12th of September.  It's me and my six (almost 7) year old daughter.  If anyone is there during this time and wants to meet up let me know!


----------



## coruth4

I am 36 yr old "divorced" mom of three. I am planning a "Mom and Boys" trip for the fall of 2007. My oldest will be going into 8th grade and I want to spend time with him before he hits High School and wants nothing to do with me.   
I am taking my two boys and baby sister has to stay home. I am pretty brave about venturing places with all three (12yrs, 1o yrs old & 9 yrs old), but middle and baby both have special needs. One is autistic and the other has a metabolic disorder that delays her developement and speech. Because of here needs, she isn't able to go on all the rides as her brothers. So if I took all three, I would be sitting on the sidelines while the boys rode the rides - or they wouldn't be able to even do that because I don't know how I would feel about them standing in lines alone.  So I feel really guilty about leaving sister behind, but....I do want to spend some special quality time with my oldest because he is really understanding of all the special things that his brother and sister require.

So, is there anyone else planning that far ahead for a trip? I am looking forward to it just being the three of s because I went last year with all three kids, my parents and a boyfriend. Having a smaller group will be a nice change.


----------



## MPDDetLt

Single father (36) taking his 10 yr old daughter for her 12 visit November 8 through 13, 2006.  Staying at POR.  Looking for someone in a similiar situation for ride swap etc.  I've been there way too many times and still can't ride the TOT! Help me!


----------



## We_Love_Disney

DD -13 and myself, mom, 42 going to be in Disney the first part of October!  We would love to meet up with others looking to share a meal, talk, ride the rides....whatever kind of thing! We are on the Disney Dining plan, so if you are too that would be even better!


----------



## svalencia1

DS- 6, DD- 4, and Myself will be in "the world" from Sept. 12- Sept.17. It's a mommy and kids trip! I am so excited!


----------



## _chill_

Single Dad (44) and DD13 in WDW for her 14th Bday and MNSSHP 10/17-10/21!


----------



## EvMc

Single mom (40) taking my daughter (12) for our annual trip. Had to cancel last year due to a business change. We will be there Oct 22 to Oct 28. We will be doing MNSSHP on there 23rd and maybe another! 
Would like to meet others while there.


----------



## minnie mouse 2006

Okay, I'll chime in.  Separated mom (37) and DD13, DD 5 will be staying at POP.  We are on the dining plan.   Would like to meet others for ride swap and adult conversation.


----------



## mcgypsy

I'll be visiting Disney June 25-30, 07, with my two daughters.  This is our first vacation alone!  Not sure how to handle rides that only allow two people to sit together.
I'll take help from anyone!  Thanks!


----------



## mommyesq

Single mom (36) and son (8) will be staying at POP....anyone else


----------



## ValDisney

Hi
  I will be there with DD (10) and DS (7) from dec 22-30.
we willl be on the dining plan. WE would all love some company,
        Valerie


----------



## DVCmom

Hi, 
I'm staying at Animal Kingdom lodge Nov 6th to 12th.
It will be my first time going to WDW single. Going with DD 15, DS 13, DD 11.
not sure how this is all going to work with my son being the only guy in the group.


----------



## CastleCreations

Hi All. I will be staying at WDW Jan 3-7. I'm 30 with a DD5 and DD3. Would love some company.
Lisa


----------



## senseimac

51 year young Disney dad and 12 year old son going on the 2006 DVC Members cruise.  From past experiances I know my son will disappear as soon as we get on the boat.  Any single Disney moms out there in a similer situation and need a dancing or kareokee partner?  Let me know!


----------



## tink1978

I will be in the world 1/1-1/7 staying at the Caribbean Beach if anyone would like company.


----------



## realmom1229

Seperated mom w/3 & 5 year olds. Staying at SSR.  Would anyone like to rideswap?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Yesterday I booked my ressie for Thanksgiving 2007 for me and my DD who will be 13 by we go on that trip.


----------



## stacktester

DD and I will be staying at FW Resort March 20-23 and looking to meet with other single parents. We'll be doing parks and watching movies at the campground some evenings.


----------



## geperry

single mom with 8 yr old boy and 6 year old girl staying at Old Key West March 4 through 9 would like to meet up other single parents with kids.  
Last year we stayed 8 days at Coronado Springs and Animal Kingdom.  Can't wait to go again this year!


----------



## mcgypsy

Single mom, 38, with 6 and 7 year old daughters - I'll be at the POLY from July 10-15.  Anyone else going during this time?  We went last year at Easter, but my sister went to help.  This is our first time alone.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mom2zoejane

Hi, My DD and I will be at SSR for our first trip ever to WDW.  Looking forward to getting away.  Leaving my DH at home...  Anyone have any great suggestions of places to put on my must see list or must see eat list?  Also, would be interested in getting to know people to possibly hang out with.


----------



## ariel91

i never knew there was a single parents meet out there, this would be wondeful to participate in!


----------



## lordog

Single mom with 7 year old daughter. We will be in Disney World April 1-7 then off to the Disney cruise (Wonder) April 8-12. Looking to meet up with other single parents.


----------



## jet2ocean

Hi, I am a 35 y/o single mom crusing on the Magic, April 21-28.  I have a 12 y/o girl and a 10 y/o boy.  Would love to meet other singles on this cruise.  Let me know if you will be there.  We could meet for brunch or dinner at Palo.


----------



## ksloane

We (Me28 and my DD7) will be going December 18 - 29th staying at Pop.


----------



## cuddles422

I'm going on a cruise with my DD(16) on the April 21st Western Caribbean cruise aboard the Magic. I am also at WDW from April 14-21. I am looking for any single parents out there that would be interested in meeting up; maybe brunch or dinner at Palo's or we could meet up for a drink in one the adult clubs. It would be great if you were a single parent with teenagers! This is my DD's account, so anything you send to me she will read However if you see send me your e-mail address I will send you my private e-mail address. I look forward to hearing from you!

-Sharon


----------



## jet2ocean

Hi, Sharon.  Great to hear from you. I am a single parent that will be on that cruise.  contact me at my private email at kessler2d@yahoo.com.  thanks


----------



## doe375

I will be taking my daughter(7) for the fourth time in June 20 - 29. Staying at Port Orleans Riverside. We stay there everytime and love it.  any  other single parent going then


----------



## MKCP1984

After a brutal year in 2006, we are slowly recouperating from divorce, moving twice, and losing my Mom to Breast Cancer (all within 5 months.)  Although we need a trip to "my happy place" now, we will wait until December to ring in 2008, in hopes of a more peaceful year.  
Myself, DD8 and DS5 will be living it up at SSR 12/30 - 1/5.  We won't be on Pleasure Island for NYEve; something much tamer but still fun.  Hopefully, my depressing "schleprock" days will be far behind me so we will be good company.
Are there any other single parents with semi-little ones planning a New Years trip?


----------



## PurplePixieMom

Single mom, 40 taking my DD9 and DS5 to Disney for the first time  
We'll be staying at POP so anyone that's interested in meeting please PM or post here.  I'm looking forward to having fun with the kids but it would be nice to be around an adult too! 

Edited to add:  Almost forgot...we'll be staying at POP from 8/28 through 9/6/07!


----------



## jennyf2

Hello!

Me (34) & my 2 sons (13 & 6) will be there 9/15-9/18 


Cant wait


----------



## ksloane

MKCP1984 said:


> After a brutal year in 2006, we are slowly recouperating from divorce, moving twice, and losing my Mom to Breast Cancer (all within 5 months.)  Although we need a trip to "my happy place" now, we will wait until December to ring in 2008, in hopes of a more peaceful year.
> Myself, DD8 and DS5 will be living it up at SSR 12/30 - 1/5.  We won't be on Pleasure Island for NYEve; something much tamer but still fun.  Hopefully, my depressing "schleprock" days will be far behind me so we will be good company.
> Are there any other single parents with semi-little ones planning a New Years trip?




Wish we'd be there. My daughter will be 7 when we go and I understand those years. we experienced one of those a couple years ago. Unfortuantely, we are leaving on 12/30. We'll be there 12/19 - 12/30.  Hope your trip is great though and things get better.


----------



## ValDisney

Hi
  I will be in WDW during the new yrs holiday. we will be coming back from the cruise on 12/29. we'll stay in WDW until jan 1.
dd 10, and ds 7.. would love to meet up. 
   Valerie


----------



## CantWaitToGo2007

Hi.  We'll (me-32 and DS-11) be staying at POP dec 19-26.

I would love to be able to meet up with someone.

Nanette


----------



## ksloane

CantWaitToGo2007 said:


> Hi.  We'll (me-32 and DS-11) be staying at POP dec 19-26.
> 
> I would love to be able to meet up with someone.
> 
> Nanette



That will be the same time we'll be there. My daughter will only be 7 (And I think I'm bringing along my 16 year old brother's girlfriend) so I don't know how much our kids will have in common, but I'd definitly be up for a meet. Send me a PM if you are interested. Maybe we can at least plan one day or a meal together....


----------



## MKCP1984

To Ksloane:
thanks for the supportive message.  It would've been nice to meet up in Dec, but hopefully our future 2008 trips will coincide.  (See, I have high hopes for next year to include yet another WDW trip!)  Have a great holiday trip with your littleones.

To ValDisney:
Thanks for responding! Let's try to set up a meet; maybe a fun lunch, etc.  You can PM me or my email is JECSmom@comcast.net


----------



## Dizmom0923

Really new single mom-32, dd-14, ds-5 will be there sometime this year.  The sooner the better.  Live and breathe Disney (actually part of the reason for divorce).  Would love to talk and possibly meet with other single parents in the future.  Will let you know when our trip will be as soon as I know.  Awesome thread.


----------



## ValDisney

hi MKCP, 
 i just saw your reply. I read these boards almost everyday but I forgot about this thread
i sent you a PM. it would be great to meet. Its funny, 2 yrs ago, i went in oct and got together w another mom from Chicago. it was great for us and the kids. 
hope to meet up


----------



## Poohsmommi

Single mom - I'll be at Disney with my dd (10) the following dates:

Sept. 13 - 16
Nov. 24 - 27
Jan. 18 - 21.

Also, I am looking for take a cruise the week of April 14, 2008.  If any other single parents are looking to go, please let me know.  I hate seeing shows and doing "night time" things alone!


----------



## ValDisney

wow.. my dd is also 10. too bad we are not traveling a the same time.
i'll be in wdw oct 4-8 and we are doing the cruise dec 22-29.


----------



## fajaragirl

Hello 
I will be at All Star Movie Resort for August 28th-4th September with my 8 year old daughter. I am a very young 50's
Looking forward to be there together but it would also be good to meet up with adults too sometimes  for lunch?  shows etc.
do contact me on
derynfox@qanet.gm

single dads very welcome too!!!!!
hope to hear from you
Deryn


----------



## dreamn_Disney

PurplePixieMom said:


> Single mom, 40 taking my DD9 and DS5 to Disney for the first time
> We'll be staying at POP so anyone that's interested in meeting please PM or post here.  I'm looking forward to having fun with the kids but it would be nice to be around an adult too!
> 
> Edited to add:  Almost forgot...we'll be staying at POP from 8/28 through 9/6/07!



Sent you an email we are there at the same time at the same resort.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Single mom and DD (10) will be in Disney from 9/12/07 - 9/16/07.  If you'd like to meet up, please e-mail me shutterbug35@aol.com


----------



## JustUsGirls

i can use a date-going oct 2 to oct 6...single mom-staying at GF with my parents, too. I'd like to have a drink w/ a single dad, but i'm not picky these days 

i'll drink with either sex....


----------



## Nicole1476

Just me and DS11 staying at ASMo this fall... anyone else???

Nicole


----------



## Flametamr

Hi, I'm a single Disney Dad. I'll be staying at POR the week of Aug 27 to Sep 2. I'm traveling with my DD and DSis and DBIL. I would definately be interested in an evening out with a lady.


----------



## momandseandodisney

sinlgle mom 26 (with a DS9) staying at POP Sept 27th til Oct 9th


----------



## stacktester

Single dad will be at Fort Wilderness with DD9 from June 29th-July 9th. Come by and catch a movie in the theatre under the stars.

Going back Thanksgiving weekend to the fort for 3 nights.


----------



## sharonmickey

Is anybody going to be in Disney August 4 - 9?  I'm going with 2 teenagers who are very independent.


----------



## Flametamr

Any ladies wanna meet for drinks and conversation the week of Aug 28th ???


----------



## DISPOP

Hi all,
It's great to see a site with so much support for single parents. We will be on the Magic Oct 13-20: me (45), DD (10), DS (9). This will be our first vacation without DW/Mommy. We have been on the Magic three times already and to be honest I thought about cancelling this trip. I don't know how I or the kids will handle it. DW passed very suddenly and unexpectedly recently (brain aneurysm). The kids are psyched about the trip tho, I KNOW they could use some pixie dust! We land in Orlando around 5PM on the 12th...thinking about MNSSHP as a surprise for the kids.


----------



## fajaragirl

DISPOP said:


> Hi all,
> It's great to see a site with so much support for single parents. We will be on the Magic Oct 13-20: me (45), DD (10), DS (9). This will be our first vacation without DW/Mommy. We have been on the Magic three times already and to be honest I thought about cancelling this trip. I don't know how I or the kids will handle it. DW passed very suddenly and unexpectedly recently (brain aneurysm). The kids are psyched about the trip tho, I KNOW they could use some pixie dust! We land in Orlando around 5PM on the 12th...thinking about MNSSHP as a surprise for the kids.


DISPOP.
so sorry to hear about you sudden loss. it must be a very difficult time for you all.
I am not there at that time but i wish you a safe and happy time with lots of magic .
Sending healing and love to you and your kids
xx


----------



## DISPOP

Deryn,
Thanks for your kind thoughts!   
Skip


----------



## Tyler'sDisneyMom

My name is Amanda and I am a 31 yr old single mom of a 3 1/2 year old boy.  We will be staying at Pop Century from August 26 through Sept 5th for my son's 4th Birthday.  This is our third Disney trip together and my first time taking him alone.  In the past, I have brought one of my siblings with me, but this time I am traveling alone and a little nervous.  

Please feel free to e-mail me at njdivorceattorney@yahoo.com


----------



## melomouse

Melomouse is a widowed mom of  DS(15) and DD(10)

After new job, sale of my house, cancellation of cruise, I just booked 10 days in WDW starting on 8/16 and leaving 8/26 - staying at YC.

Would love to talk, meet, chat with any Disney moms or dads.


----------



## Disneykat

I'll be in WDW Sept15-23 with my DD(11).


----------



## JsMom2

This thread is a wonderful idea!   

First let me introduce myself....

I'm a single Mom of a DD(8), and am an Air Force officer currently stationed in Brussels, Belgium.  We took the Med cruise on the Magic last month, and are now going through Disney withdrawals!

So we decided to take a caribbean cruise this December with family members.  We'll be staying at the Pop Century Dec 6 and 7, and then boarding the Magic on the 8th.  If there are any single parents who need someone to hang with, please let me know!

I'm waiting for the 2009 itineraries to come out, but I've told my TA that if DCL offers a Panama Canal or Med cruise then I want to be on it!  If anyone else is interested, please let me know.   It'd definitely be fun to have a group of single parents traveling together!


----------



## jayally

We are going Nov 8th-nov 20th with a DCL in the middle. Divorced 38yr female with a DS will just have turned 14 and DD 10.

(I would love to meet any single dads too!)


----------



## NeverlandPixie

I agree, this is a great thread, especially for solo newbies like me  

Anyway, I'm a single mom of DS(6), 33, Canadian .  Will be travelling solo spring break '08, somewhere between March 29 and April 6.  

I will be celebrating (early) my birthday and graduation (5 years of education!  ).  DS will be with his dad, so I am looking forward to meeting new friends and having a *somewhat* adult vacation!


----------



## mickeymyfavorite

Hello Everyone, what a nice thread to start........I'm a single mom and have a DS12, we travel together twice a year to WDW, we both love it.  I'll be there next time from 11/9-11/14.  

ANYONE ELSE GOING TO BE THERE?


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Hello All...My DD (13) and I will be spending Thanksgiving 2007 at OKW at WDW.  Maybe we will see some fellow Dis'ers there that weekend.


----------



## NYMomof4

Melomouse-I'll be at the BCV from 8/12-17 with DD9, DS12 & DS14.  Looks like we'll be neighbors there and the kids are around the same ages so let me know if you want to chat or meet up.


----------



## TDS373X

Hi gang single disney forty something mom trekking home to see my favorite guy-Mickey!!! with my dd(8) Dec 8 thru 12 although she doesn't know this yet. would love to meet like minded folks to share with. We currently have ressies at ASMu....PM me!!!


----------



## jennyf2

Just added 2 days   We were originally going 9/15-9/18, but decided to leave on the 13th!

I am going with my 2 sons --13 & 6

Can't wait!!!


----------



## Gavin2250

Just me and the six yr old daughter -- lots of fun but would love soem adult conversation of it fits in a mom's schedule?


----------



## Skyquinn

Hi All, 

 I am father of twin boys (6) will be staying at the Contemporary Sept 12th-16th Would like to relax a little, anyone want to meet up? First time for the boys! Any advice on how to meet other single parents while there? 

Please feel free to e-mail me at: salestewart@gmail.com


----------



## Skyquinn

Hi jennyf2,

Good news on your extra two days! We come in to WDW on the 12th and will be at the Contemporary though the 16th. I am a single dad with twin boys going on 6 (little gentleman actually). 

Glad to see other solo parents brave taking multiple kids, still it would be great to maybe meet up!?

Please feel free to shoot me an e-mail at: salestewart@gmail.com


----------



## KBR3sComp4Micky!

Well this Single Mami is going to be @ CSR Sept 20-26th.  My kiddos are (DD)13 and ds will turn 11 while we're there.

Let me know if youll be in our neighborhood!!!!


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Single mom here traveling with DS, August 27-September 5, would love to meet other single parents.


----------



## Flametamr

Single Dad will be at WDW Aug 27 to Sep 2. I'm traveling my DD and DSis and DBil. I would enjoy meeting a single Mom for drinks and conversation. Were staying at POR. If you're interested send me a PM and we can chat.


----------



## Flametamr

NeverlandPixie said:


> I agree, this is a great thread, especially for solo newbies like me
> 
> Anyway, I'm a single mom of DS(6), 33, Canadian .  Will be travelling solo spring break '08, somewhere between March 29 and April 6.
> 
> I will be celebrating (early) my birthday and graduation (5 years of education!  ).  DS will be with his dad, so I am looking forward to meeting new friends and having a *somewhat* adult vacation!



Hey Pixie if you need a travel companion let me know. I might can sneak away for someone as cute as you are.


----------



## ChevyNat

Hi! everyone, good luck finding someone to share a drink or evening with... I'm not going till Oct. 2008... so maybe I'll post here too when the time comes...ha!


----------



## Irish9697

Hey there!  I'm a single mom with a 7.5 year old son and 6.5 year old daughter.  We'll be there Oct. 10th-15th and would love to meet other single parent families!


----------



## BamaBelle1025

Hi, I'm a single mom (37) of a DS, who will be turning 7 while we are at Disney World Oct 11-16.  We are staying at CBR. I know my DS and I would enjoy having others to hang around with during our first solo trip together.  I would especially enjoy it if there were other kids that could offer some ride encouragement to my sometimes hesitant DS.


----------



## neilh1968

Hi, I am a 38 year old single dad from the uk. Me and my 3 year old son are having our first Disney experience in 2 weeks time, it would be great to meet up with other single parents for an adult chat and i am sure my boy would appreciate some company his own age after being stuck with me for 12 days lol. I will be in disney from 13th to the 24th september.


----------



## kyladance

I will be there with my 4 year old son Sept 9-17..What are your dates?


----------



## kyladance

I am a single mom and will be staying at Disney with my 4 year old son from Sept 9-17.  Would enjoy some adult conversation.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Hi.  I am a single mommy of 2.  DD14 and DS6 ill be back home February 2nd thru 12th.


----------



## Skyquinn

Dad and twin DSs (5 yr) there Sept 12th through the 16th see you there! feel free to e-mail us at salestewart@gmail.com


----------



## kyladance

neilh1968 said:


> Hi, I am a 38 year old single dad from the uk. Me and my 3 year old son are having our first Disney experience in 2 weeks time, it would be great to meet up with other single parents for an adult chat and i am sure my boy would appreciate some company his own age after being stuck with me for 12 days lol. I will be in disney from 13th to the 24th september.



I will be there the same time...want to get in touch?


----------



## neilh1968

Hi Kyladance,

I tried to pm you to pass on my email addy but i dont think i have made enough posts yet. I will see what I can do


----------



## sk8jdgca

Hi Single mom with DD 8 (turning 9) would love a friend to go on wild rides! and DS 5. Going Dec 10-17 staying at AS Music. Both kids love to swim and would love to meet swimming buddies They wouldn't care if its too cold we are from Canada. PM or email me


----------



## melomouse

Hello Again - 

Our August trip was great - but sooo unbearably hot we have decided to go back for DS' 16th  birthday 1/25-2/2 - 

I always manage to meet other adults  - but wouldn't it be fun to plan beforehand  for a pool meet. meal meet or park day?

Meeting a "Disney Dad" is  on my fairytale "wish" list - but  I love to meet and chat and talk Disney with almost anyone in my travels, so feel free to PM me!


----------



## Starkiss

Ok.......LOVE the idea of meeting other single parent families while on vaca!!  

Single mom of FABULOUS and BUSY 3yo DS will be in Disney 9/24-10/2.  My sis/his auntie will be with us also.  I can't wait to celebrate her birthday and that both of us now have our BS degrees.  

If anyone would like to meet up, say hi, and share some disney joy....drop me a line!!   

 I have no idea how to PM anyone, but I'm sure I can find out.....

 AND, just like many have posted on here....."Some day my prince will come..."  AND he better love Disney just as much as we do!!   

If you think you might be him.......by all means---I would love to chat sometime!  This world is too full of men who are not in touch with their DISNEY side!! 

Jennifer


----------



## realmom1229

Hey, I'm a single mom going to Disney without the kids.  Will anyone else be there during this time?


----------



## WeLoveSpaceMountain

Will be in Disney Oct 8th - 16th, heading to MNSSHP on the 11th...drop me a line if you will be in Mickey's neighborhood as well!

C


----------



## Disney Crazy Debbie

My DS18 will be returning to WDW/Poly on August 3rd, 2008.  Is there anyone who will be there from Sunday 8/3/08 until 8/7/08 (land/sea package) who might be interested in getting together?  In '04 when we went he decided he was too old to be with mom so we went our separate ways, sort of.  He kept calling me on his cell to see where I was and I told him if he was with me he'd know where I was because we would be there together!


----------



## BamaBelle1025

WeLoveSpaceMountain said:


> Will be in Disney Oct 8th - 16th, heading to MNSSHP on the 11th...drop me a line if you will be in Mickey's neighborhood as well!
> 
> C



My DS(who will be turning 7 on the 12th) and I (37) will be in Disney the same time as you and your DD.  We are arriving on the 11th and leaving on the 16th, but we will being going to MNSSHP on the 12th.  It would be cool to meet up with a fellow DISer.


----------



## WeLoveSpaceMountain

BamaBelle1025 said:


> My DS(who will be turning 7 on the 12th) and I (37) will be in Disney the same time as you and your DD.  We are arriving on the 11th and leaving on the 16th, but we will being going to MNSSHP on the 12th.  It would be cool to meet up with a fellow DISer.



  Sent you a PM...let me know what your schedule is like.


----------



## YellowstoneDad

I wish I would have found this board earlier. I am a 50 yr young divorced Dad with a 7 yr old DD. We will be taking our second solo trip to Disney next week. We will be there 10/12 to 10/20 and plan on going to MNSSHP the 14th. We will aslo be going to Sea World and Universal. PM me if you would like to meet up.


----------



## CastleCreations

HI Everyone!! I'm a single Mom,(31) who lives close to the Mouse! We will be at Pop on October 25-29th (2007). I have 2 little girls, 6 and 4. I would love to meet up with other single Moms or Dads, for some chit-chat, or maybe a stroll around Downtown Disney. PM me... Lisa


----------



## deesz71

I am a single parent with an 18 month old son traveling to Disney for his first time and my first time as a parent. Any other single parents that will be there at that time who would like to meet up, let me know.


----------



## Poohsmommi

Me (38) and my 10-year old daughter will be in Disney from Sunday, Nov 25th to Wed Nov 28th.  We are going to MVMCP on the 27th - and we will be staying at POR.  Anyone want to meet up?

Sheri


----------



## Skyquinn

Single Dad with twin boys - 6 years old. Big plans for the first week of the year. Any singles coming in during the same week? Looking forward to meeting others and having fun! Feel free to contact me at salestewart@gmail.com


----------



## disneytravelerfore2

Is anyone traveling to Disney World for Christmas?  I'm a newly divorced mom with a 10 yr old daughter.  We would love to meet up with other single parents and kids to experience Disney together.

Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## disneytravelerfore2

Hi Nanette.

I will be at Disney Dec. 22nd- Dec. 29th.  I have a 10 year old daughter.  We are staying at Disney's Port Orleans.


----------



## ksloane

I'm a single mom and I'll be there Dec 19-30 with my 7 and 16 year old daughters.


----------



## disneytravelerfore2

Hi Kimberly.

I'm new to this website and to single life.  I have a 10 yr old daughter and would love to have company this Christmas.  Please email me at ladygolfer67@gmail.com.

Thanks,
Loretta


----------



## Johnfish

Hi All,

I am a single Dad and my son (18) and I will be in the world Dec14 to the 22nd. We are staying at Pop Century. If anyone would like to meet up, PM me.

John


----------



## CantWaitToGo2007

disneytravelerfore2 said:


> Hi Nanette.
> 
> I will be at Disney Dec. 22nd- Dec. 29th.  I have a 10 year old daughter.  We are staying at Disney's Port Orleans.



Hello 

I'm so excited to go to Disney World!  My son (11) has been counting down for the past couple months.  I think we have around 33 days until we leave  I don't have my schedule with me so I don't remember what days we had planned for each park.  I do know that we will be at MK on the 19th, MVMCP the 20th, then I think AK, MGM, I think we are going to MK on that saturday and the 24th and 25th we are going to EPCOT.  

Nanette


----------



## disneytravelerfore2

I'll be at MK on the 25th, MGM on the 26th, AK on the 27th & Epcot on the 28th.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi! I am a single mom traveling with my DD (10) and my niece (12) staying at Coronado Springs from Nov. 29th to December 4th. Feel free to pm me!


----------



## Tyler'sDisneyMom

Hi everyone,
   I am 31 and a single mom of a 4 yr old little boy.  This is our third trip to Disney together (I had many prior to having him.)  This is our first trip going alone!!!!  I am a little nervous.  I would love to meet single parents who would like to meet up.  We are staying at Pop Century from December 11 through the 18th.  

Best,
Amanda


----------



## Johnfish

Tyler'sDisneyMom said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am 31 and a single mom of a 4 yr old little boy.  This is our third trip to Disney together (I had many prior to having him.)  This is our first trip going alone!!!!  I am a little nervous.  I would love to meet single parents who would like to meet up.  We are staying at Pop Century from December 11 through the 18th.
> 
> Best,
> Amanda



Hi Amanda,

My son (18) and I (48) will be arriving at Pop on Dec 14 and staying until the 22nd. It would be great to meet up. Just let me know!

John


----------



## Tyler'sDisneyMom

Hi John,
    E-mail me at legalnegotiator@yahoo.com

Best,
Amanda


----------



## momsoftwins

any single parents goin in may 2008
currently goin thru a divorce and was wondering if the any other parents will be in the world the same time as me and my girls.  may 13th thru 20th
maybe have a character dinner together and have an adult beverage.  would love to have an adult conversation well i am there (not that i dont want to talk to my kids for 7 straight days)


----------



## MindyRobyn

Looking to chat with anyone cruising at the same time
Disney Magic - 7 nights


----------



## JennandJaryd

Single mom, 28, cruising with DS, 10, on Sep 1st, 2008 on Disney Magic.

Staying at Pop Century Aug 30th and 31st.

Any other single parents?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Any single parents going to WDW early December 2008?

My not so dear husband walked out on me and our three kids in November and moved right in with another woman.  Talk about a punch in the gut after 11 years of marriage. I am sure it will all be over by Dec. '08, so I want to take the kids for a Disney trip then. We are used to going at least once a year, and our lives are going to be very different now that daddy has left. I want to at least be able to keep this tradition if I can. We are from Ohio and will be driving unless we get a killer deal on airfare. 

My dd will be 12 and loves all thrill rides. She would love to have someone to ride the ones I don't ride with her. (Her dad was the one who rode them with her ) 
My older ds will be 10. He likes the milder thrill rides, loves Star Wars and the hotel pool  
My little ds will be 4. He is a wild dude and I'm sure will ride anything he is tall enough for.

Hmm, I will be 33  I would love to meet up with other single parents and their kids. I won't be able to nail down which week we are going for a bit yet, but I'd love to hear from others who are going to be there around that time.


----------



## DisneyDadNY

Mrsduck101 said:


> Any single parents going to WDW early December 2008?
> 
> My not so dear husband walked out on me and our three kids in November and moved right in with another woman.  Talk about a punch in the gut after 11 years of marriage. I am sure it will all be over by Dec. '08, so I want to take the kids for a Disney trip then. We are used to going at least once a year, and our lives are going to be very different now that daddy has left. I want to at least be able to keep this tradition if I can. We are from Ohio and will be driving unless we get a killer deal on airfare.
> 
> My dd will be 12 and loves all thrill rides. She would love to have someone to ride the ones I don't ride with her. (Her dad was the one who rode them with her )
> My older ds will be 10. He likes the milder thrill rides, loves Star Wars and the hotel pool
> My little ds will be 4. He is a wild dude and I'm sure will ride anything he is tall enough for.
> 
> Hmm, I will be 33  I would love to meet up with other single parents and their kids. I won't be able to nail down which week we are going for a bit yet, but I'd love to hear from others who are going to be there around that time.



Sorry to hear this happened to you! I am a single dad and just took my 3 girls to the World Dec 8th-15.  It is an amazing time to go and I am sure you will have a blast!

I think my next trip with the kidlets will be a little earlier in the year....October 08 I am thinking.

Hope 2008 is a better year for you!


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDadNY said:


> Sorry to hear this happened to you! I am a single dad and just took my 3 girls to the World Dec 8th-15.  It is an amazing time to go and I am sure you will have a blast!
> 
> I think my next trip with the kidlets will be a little earlier in the year....October 08 I am thinking.
> 
> Hope 2008 is a better year for you!



Thank you. Some days are OK and some not so much. I am fighting through it and count my blessings every day - my 3 great kids  
Unfortunately I still have a lot of legal stuff to go through so starting to plan a Disney trip is a welcome distraction.

We've gone in Sept for the past 3 years, so I was looking for another "low crowd" time to go, but a different time than when we went with their dad.


----------



## gower525

I am also going through a divorce.  I am taking my kids, dd3 and ds6 from June 24-30.  We are staying at pop.  I would love to meet up with anyone else going at that time.  Planning this trip is saving me right now.


----------



## JennandJaryd

Mrsduck101 said:


> Any single parents going to WDW early December 2008?
> 
> My not so dear husband walked out on me and our three kids in November and moved right in with another woman.  Talk about a punch in the gut after 11 years of marriage. I am sure it will all be over by Dec. '08, so I want to take the kids for a Disney trip then. We are used to going at least once a year, and our lives are going to be very different now that daddy has left. I want to at least be able to keep this tradition if I can. We are from Ohio and will be driving unless we get a killer deal on airfare.
> 
> My dd will be 12 and loves all thrill rides. She would love to have someone to ride the ones I don't ride with her. (Her dad was the one who rode them with her )
> My older ds will be 10. He likes the milder thrill rides, loves Star Wars and the hotel pool
> My little ds will be 4. He is a wild dude and I'm sure will ride anything he is tall enough for.
> 
> Hmm, I will be 33  I would love to meet up with other single parents and their kids. I won't be able to nail down which week we are going for a bit yet, but I'd love to hear from others who are going to be there around that time.



I am sorry to hear of your situation but I agree with DisneyDadNY that Dec 8th-15th is a good time to go.  It is still value season, I believe, with cheaper room rates but the Christams decorations are up and they even start the Mickey Christmas Party.  My son and I did that week in Dec 2000.    

Good luck!


----------



## taysmom

Single mom 39 and dd9 going to WDW for the dd's 1st time and then getting on the Magic and bringing the ship back to cali...any other single parents going to be at wdw or on the pc cruise? I have met some on the cruise thread, but i'd love to meet more.


----------



## gottalovethem

gower525 said:


> I am also going through a divorce.  I am taking my kids, dd3 and ds6 from June 24-30.  We are staying at pop.  I would love to meet up with anyone else going at that time.  Planning this trip is saving me right now.



We are going to miss you by one day!

BTW, what is with us single parents having three kids  I took the kids alone a couple years ago and am going June 17-23 -- we cannot wait!!


----------



## Gina

Wow, I wish I had found this thread a year ago when I booked all this!  LOL  I spend too much time in the cruise forum and never thought to look here.   

But if it's not too late, DS (turning 12) and I (41) will be on the Magic from February 2nd through the 9th, then at Pop and Epcot until the 11th. I'd love to meet up with some other DIS folks, especially other single parents! 

-gina-


----------



## goofydadof3

Anyone going in March?  We will be there the 15-22 @ ASMu.  Three children (9,6,2). 

John


----------



## mirthmaiden

I am a widowed mom (42) taking my two kids (13 & 12) to WDW July 6 - 20th. We're tentatively staying at POFQ, but I haven't decided for sure.


----------



## AGrumpyFan

I am a single father (29)  and my  dd is 7 yrs old and we will be in disney on March 23-28  for my daughter spring break but we will be there with my parents  and Staying at POP.  so if anyone wants to meet  just let me know


----------



## redwingfan3991

good morning....I am going to be staying at the Pop Century 25 Apr - 6 May. I have a ds5 . If anyone is there that time?


----------



## taysmom

We arrive on May 8th! Too bad!


----------



## momsoftwins

momsoftwins said:


> any single parents goin in may 2008
> currently goin thru a divorce and was wondering if the any other parents will be in the world the same time as me and my girls.  may 13th thru 20th
> maybe have a character dinner together and have an adult beverage.  would love to have an adult conversation well i am there (not that i dont want to talk to my kids for 7 straight days)



well my dates have changed.  sept 9th thru 16th  hopin for free dining


----------



## ilove2cruise

Hi there what a great idea for a theread!

We my DD will turn 13 on March 25th on the Cruise & I (age 44) we are celebrating until we fly out on the 30th back to Europe. 

Would love to meet up with other single parents and kids DD's age for some fun activities together.

Barbara


----------



## rhiansmom

Taking DD once again to Disney alone.  She is 8 and we will be there the 2-8 April 08.  Anyone else?


----------



## dyates63

Hi everyone. I wish I had found this thread last summer. I'm a divorced dad (44) with 2 DDs 7&11. We traveled with another divorced dad with 2 kids ( DS6 & DD8). With 2 dads as the only adults on the trip, the kids were a mess. We did throw'em in the pool once a day. And they had to brush their teeth. My oldest daugher would have loved for us to hook up with anyone that can braid hair.


----------



## ksloane

Single mom (28) heading back with my girls (16 and 8) in August (7-13).


----------



## merclk

Single Mom w/ Son age 6

First time to Disney. Anyone else on those dates??


----------



## rhiansmom

merclk said:


> Single Mom w/ Son age 6
> 
> First time to Disney. Anyone else on those dates??





I will.. have an 8 year old DD going with me but if you are interested in joining us one night or day or soemthing we would love to have you!


----------



## merclk

That would be great!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Single mom with 15 year old, might be bringing a friend for son, not sure.  Will be there from Aug 21 - 29.  Not sure of where we are staying yet but definitely going to be there.  Would love to meet up with Solo travelers or Single parent travelers.


----------



## lan_dog

I'll be at Disneyland this Friday (3/7) with my two kids (DD3, DS5). I'd like to meet up with a solo female or group with odd number so my kids would have someone to ride with. Thanks.


----------



## nurse.darcy

lan_dog said:


> I'll be at Disneyland this Friday (3/7) with my two kids (DD3, DS5). I'd like to meet up with a solo female or group with odd number so my kids would have someone to ride with. Thanks.



I would go in a heartbeat but I have to work this Friday.


----------



## AGrumpyFan

We Will be Staying at Pop Century in the 1960's   from March 23-28 so if anyone wants to get together let me know.


----------



## tiggermybaby

AGrumpyFan said:


> We Will be Staying at Pop Century in the 1960's   from March 23-28 so if anyone wants to get together let me know.





  Unfortunately we're a month off.  Going April 23rd, staying at POP.  Hope you have a great time !!!!   If I could change my rez I would !!

Good Luck !!!


----------



## pjbeagle

We're going the August 2nd through the 8th. We're staying at POP this trip. My DS is already planning our plan of attack for the parks. He tells me that he is going to ride EE, RNRRC, and Summit Plumett this trip.


----------



## Starkiss

Anyone traveling on those dates....staying at the Beach Club Villas with my sister and my son, 4 years old.  Would love to meet up....my son would love some non-estrogen time!!! 

Jennifer


----------



## CynthiaC925

Hi,
I'm a single mom with a 15 yr old dd.  I'll be going when she is in school so would enjoy meeting other single parents.  I'll be at the Pop Apr 12-18 and Sept 23-27.

Epcot Flower and Garden show looks awesome.


----------



## jennyf2

Hello!

We are taking a shorter trip this year than usual, due to my oldest son starting HS this year & football starts the 1 week of August.

So we are going Aug 28-Sep 1   staying at the All Star Sports...

Cant wait


----------



## yankeefan441972

35 divorced dad taking son and grandparents april 12 - 20th


----------



## weluvjasmine

I'm a single mom (26) of a toddler.  I live about 45 mins from Disney.  We're passholders, so if anyone wants to meet up for lunch/dinner or just to hang out for a bit.  Fridays and Saturdays work well for us now.


----------



## gottalovethem

June 17-23 - divorced mom (36), children ages 2, 5 and 6 -- we are looking forward to the getaway!


----------



## NJLinJo

as this single mom will be arriving on April 25 with two kids in tow - boy 22 (mild autistic) and girl 11   

Hello to all !!


----------



## tiggermybaby

NJLinJo said:


> as this single mom will be arriving on April 25 with two kids in tow - boy 22 (mild autistic) and girl 11
> 
> Hello to all !!




Where are you staying?  Me (single mom), dd11, my dsis(single mom) and her dd10 (my niece) will be at POP from April 23rd to May 2nd.


----------



## NJLinJo

We are going down on the 25th and leaving late on May 1 - staying at the Cypress Pointe Ressort (its a time share...)

Sorry to sound cheesy but as they say "it's a small world"   LOL


----------



## tiggermybaby

Now the song is stuck in my head !!! .....and it's WONDERFUL !!!   

here's our plan ...if you happen to be in the same area/park that would be great 

24th-MK
25th-DHS
26th-off day- DTD and Poolin' it at POP 
27th-AK
28th-EPCOT
29th-off day-Disney Channel Games in AM -MAYBE- relax by the pool again
30th-MK again
May1st-Epcot
2nd- boo hoo we gotta go

Hope to see you around...HAVE FUN!!!!


----------



## Jenroc

Hi !!
I am a 44 yr old single mom of 2 children (DS 12 & DD 8) and I am hopefully going to be in WDW solo in June/July and with kids in Nov/Dec 2008.  Anyone else going to be there ??


----------



## Skyquinn

Hi..Single Dad of Twin 6 Year Twin Boys, Gentlemen all! Please e-mail salestewart@gmail.com if you might be there at that time.


----------



## Dizmom0923

As of now I am going in December...unless I can find a way to get there sooner.  Single mom of 2 wonderful kids.


----------



## NJLinJo

Hey!  Gettin close to the wire!  We actually don't HAVE an itinerary, just gonna play it by ear (we have been to Disney several times in the past so...) however, you plannin to do any dinner shows?

Lin


----------



## jennyf2

Hello!

We are going Aug 28-Sept 1.  We are staying at the All Star Sports --looking to see if other single parents will be there during that time??


----------



## tiggermybaby

NJLinJo said:


> Hey!  Gettin close to the wire!  We actually don't HAVE an itinerary, just gonna play it by ear (we have been to Disney several times in the past so...) however, you plannin to do any dinner shows?
> 
> Lin




No....no dinner shows.  We're doing 50's Prime time on the 25th...Tusker House Character Breakfast on the 27th and Biergarten on the 28th.  Mostly eating counter service and we're fine with that. We did have more planned but to save money we decided that we would just keep the 3 ts for now.  We'll just have to plan another trip to try some new things !!!!  

Hope your trip is full of


----------



## kristenz

Hi,

I'm a newly single mom and just checking this out ... going in December (6-13) with DD (4) and DS (2). Anyone else going then?


----------



## jrandtysmom

Single mom with DS7 & DS4.  Anyone else going to be there that week?


----------



## danniebellie

BC Aug 24 - Sep 21, with 16yo son.

Anyone else there then with teenagers?

I'm thinking... send the kiddos to the arcade/pool and have some grown-up fun...

I only ever go with my son, so can you believe I've *never* been to Jellyrolls?!! Or any other "adults only" spots!!


----------



## queenlizzie

going sept 20th to the 24th with DD9. would love some adult conversation if anyone will be there then!

~E~


----------



## APB513

Hi all!  

Single mom heading back to WDW with my two DSs (ages 19 & 14) from August 12 - 20th staying at CSR.   

Will anyone else be there during those dates?


----------



## SweetAmy31

Hello, thought I'd join your singles discussions! I am a single mom of 2 boys (5 & 7). I'm going to WDW on Mother's Day, thanks to the coolest parents on earth. Not that you cant gather most of that from my signature.  

Anyone else gonna be there then?


----------



## Utfootballdiva

Great thread!

I'm a 39 y/o single mom.  My kids (DS 15 and DD 14) will be at WDW May 26 through May30.  We are staying at the All Star Music Resort.  Our plans:

5/26  1/2 day at MGM
5/27 MK
5/28 Epcot
5/29 Animal Kingdom
5/30 1/2 TBD

If you are interested in meeting up please email me at the same address as my screen name but at yahoo.  (board would not let me post my email addy).

I would love to find someone that might want to grab a drink at the resort bar in the evenings while the kids swim or a beer at Epcot.  I so don't like to drink alone


----------



## mpls_mm

Hi, all. Single mom of two, DD8 and DS4 going Sept 18th-Sept 28th, anyone else going at that time? Staying at POR Riverside.


----------



## tinkakittymom

Hi All - 

Single Mom taking DD6 (turning 7) & Grandparents - staying at ASMU Sept 10th - 18th...


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Hi, 

Single mom (33), of DS(11), going sept 12-19, POR


----------



## sunnyday123

Hi All!!!


We'll be at Pop September 18-25th.....looks like there are a few of us that will be in WDW around that time....


----------



## Jayroo38

..Single mom (39 at time of trip) and son (10 years old at time of trip).  Hope to stay at Beach Club Villas.  No firm dates yet as I am a DVC member and I have used all my points and need to wait till February to make reservations.  Any hints on where to eat around BCV would be great too!


----------



## kimiza

HI Guys,

Single Mom (31) DD (8) and my mom is tagging along. We are going to be staying a CBR Oct 9th-12th then cruising 12th-16th. Anyone else?


----------



## Disneykat

Single mom taking 3 12yr. old girls (one is mine) Sep 19-27 we'll be staying at CSR.


----------



## Joe Bellitti

Hi Everyone,
I'm a single dad (55, Brooklyn, NY) travelling with my DD (age 21 and will be hanging mostly with 2 friends), who is probably going to spend a good deal of time in the parks alone.

If any nice ladies would like to meet up we will be staying at Pop Centure the week of August 4-8 '08.

This is our umpteenth time at WDW and everytime we walk into the park it always seems like the first time.

TTFN!

Joe


----------



## braydensmom

single mom to DS (14months time of trip) looking to meet other single parents or parents to meet up with. 
Staying at POR


----------



## MsMulan

*Single mom, 39 DD12 traveling between June 27 - July 6.  Would like to meet others and find riding partner for DD.  I have vertigo making it very hard to enjoy most of the rides.*


----------



## LightninMcQueen

Hi Everybody!!!

My two kids and I are going to WDW during the above mentioned time this August. I am hammering out the details of our hotel today. Will most likely stay off site. 

I am interested in sharing planning ideas. I have done Disney solo with my two kids before and would be glad to chat with anyone planning to do so. And don't worry, its a piece of cake, you will have a blast!! 

Of course, would be interested in meeting up if schedules mesh.

Have fun!!!!!


----------



## Erin13178

Single Mom of one dd (age 4) going with Grandparents in tow, haha.


----------



## rhpaw

Two guys being irresponsible July 26-29.





(disneyland though)


----------



## martinezrr

What does DD and DS mean?


----------



## rhpaw

Dear+/- Disney Daughter 
Dear+/- Disney Son

I hate abbreviations.


----------



## martinezrr

Thanks for the quick reply...now I know!!


----------



## rhpaw

There's a thread around here that lists out all the abbreviations. Some of them just tend to get downright obscene in the ammount of thought needed to decode.

As in, 
DAMMPRSY = Disaster! A Major Motion Picture Ride....Starring You!
MNSSHP - Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party 

!~$@#%^@#
anyhoo, here's the link..
FAQ-ABBR


----------



## martinezrr

Wow that's a lot to remember...I have trouble remembering to put punctuation let alone all those other symbols....hehehe


----------



## martinezrr

Thanks for the link also...


----------



## stitch34

Anyone going in mid November? Going with DD8, and DD6, DS6 and getting sooo much grief from my mom about going down by myself!


----------



## Racemom17

stitch34 said:


> Anyone going in mid November? Going with DD8, and DD6, DS6 and getting sooo much grief from my mom about going down by myself!




I have not taking my 3 alone yet, they are 12, 8 and 6 but I think Disney is one of the best places to take your kids as a single parent...I know it is a stress free vacation for me...once we arrive at the airport, we rely on disney transportation, etc...We are going the week after Thanksgiving...so don't let her rain on your parade.  It will be magical memories your kids will remember years to come.


----------



## Jenroc

Racemom17 said:


> I have not taking my 3 alone yet, they are 12, 8 and 6 but I think Disney is one of the best places to take your kids as a single parent...I know it is a stress free vacation for me...once we arrive at the airport, we rely on disney transportation, etc...We are going the week after Thanksgiving...so don't let her rain on your parade.  It will be magical memories your kids will remember years to come.



I am a single mom with DS 13 and DD 9 and I'll be down there the same time as you ..... maybe we can meet so the kids can do a round on Splash Mountain or Test Track.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

Trying to squeeze a few days down there the last week of July or the first week of August (probably end up being the latter) and maybe a quick one again the first weekend in October (if I don't buy a scooter, that is  )

But, the big trip will be over the Thanksgiving holidays!

Our first trip ever to Disney with all of the Christmas decorations up!


----------



## NeverlandPixie

Racemom17 said:


> We are going the week after Thanksgiving...so don't let her rain on your parade.





Jenroc said:


> I am a single mom with DS 13 and DD 9 and I'll be down there the same time as you ..... maybe we can meet so the kids can do a round on Splash Mountain or Test Track.



I'll be there with my son (7) the first week of December ... anyone else?


----------



## AGrumpyFan

Hey everyone i hope u all have a good trip down there   and i will be down there hopefully around christmas time next year..  i am single 30 yr old male with a 7yr old daughter  also who will looking forward to meet other single parents down there when i am going


----------



## Vegas_escapee

Me (46) Dad traveling with DD (9) on  our first cruise! I've been to WDW before, but they just started constructing Epcot! Staying at the Swan before embarking the Wonder. Would like to meet with others.


----------



## KyDerbyMan

NeverlandPixie said:


> I'll be there with my son (7) the first week of December ... anyone else?



I'm likely leaving the day before you get there.  I just can't keep my youngest out of school.   *sigh*


----------



## Jenroc

Vegas_escapee said:


> Me (46) Dad traveling with DD (9) on  our first cruise! I've been to WDW before, but they just started constructing Epcot! Staying at the Swan before embarking the Wonder. Would like to meet with others.




Welcome to you !!! You might be interested in checking out this thread ..... 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422&goto=newpost
There are a bunch of single "adults" (depends on what your definition of adult is !!   ) that are getting together during the last weekend before Halloween in 2009.  We have LOTS of room for anyone who want to join up.  Take a look at the thread and sign in.  I guarantee it will be a trip you will never forget !!!!


----------



## Vegas_escapee

Thanks, I will!


----------



## Holly724

I just booked a trip for me and DD8 on the Disney Wonder in March 09.  This will be my first trip with just me and my DD (my mom usually vacations with us).  I'm sure she will be spending 90% of her time in the kids area, so I'm sure I'll have a lot of "quiet" time for myself.  I'm really looking forward to it and hopefully I can find some other single parents who will be on this cruise.


----------



## onecutemoocow

Single Mother of DS3 and DS5

We will be there Sept 8-12th.

PM me if you would like to meet up!


----------



## MAXIMUMMOM

I'm going on the disney cruise next week and I was wandering if there are there any other parents going on the 08/14 cruise - I am looking for people to socialize with while on the cruise and maybe catch an excursion with while the kids are playing.  I am just afraid that I will kinda stick out like a sore thumb without my hubby on the trip.

post a note and let me know -


----------



## InstImpres

MAXIMUMMOM said:


> I'm going on the disney cruise next week and I was wandering if there are there any other parents going on the 08/14 cruise - I am looking for people to socialize with while on the cruise and maybe catch an excursion with while the kids are playing.  I am just afraid that I will kinda stick out like a sore thumb without my hubby on the trip.
> 
> post a note and let me know -



Wish I was but no luck.  Just wanted to say don't worry about it.  I have cruised Disney just DD and I as well as solo and never "stuck out".  They also seated DD and I with other single parents with children and we all made friends quickly.

Have a great time.


----------



## MPHARJ

Hi just found this thread and thought I would join in.  I will be going 9/13-22/08, starting off at ASSports for 4 nights just me, single mom (36) and the boys, DS 8 and DS 18, my oldest didn't plan on joining us at first. We switch to the BC on the 17th and my DD 13 will be joining us. I have traveled the past 7 years with just my children to WDW, it would be nice to meet some of you. PM me if you will be in the area and would like to meet up.


----------



## JsMom2

Hi, 
I'm a single Mom (45) with DD (9).  We'll be at BCV Sept 14-21st and on the DVC member cruise on the Wonder Sept 21-25.  

PM me if you'd like to meet up!
Wendy


----------



## Trep72

I'm glad I found this thread.

I'm a single dad (36) and will be taking my daughter (11) on her first Disney trip.  

As of right now, we'll be staying at POP on August 6-11, 2009.


----------



## Vickibean

Single mom (33) taking DS(3) 10/4-10/8.  Anyone else going that time?


----------



## braydensmom

Hi, Im a single mom and will be taking my DS (1.5 yo) from Oct 20-26 08, we are staying at SSR! 
We are both very excited and looking forward to getting away for a week!


----------



## JoDale

Single Dad taking two teenagers on our first cruise and first Disney experience this Christmas. Disney Wonder 24-28.  I know Christmas is a traditional family time but wondering if there are any other single parents on this cruise.


----------



## realmom1229

Hey Stitch,

I'll be at OKW from 11/5 - 11/11 with my DD5 & DS7.  When will you be there?


----------



## madmumof2

Hey everyone!

Single mum here (23) taking her two children (will be 6 and 3) on their first trip in Oct 09.

Anyone else?


----------



## gymjenn2

i am a single mom to a wonderful DD.  i have always been a single parent and her father is not in her life at all.  we are going to WDW for the first time and our first famly trip 2/10-2/15 staying at POP. anyone else around then?  i would love to met up.  DD is 3, turning 4 during the trip.


----------



## Princessfan007

Hi Everyone!
I'm a single mum from London going to disney for the 4th time (....just lurve disney  ), this November 2nd staying until 16th. My daughter is 3yrs and will be celebrating her birthday on the 15th out there. 
We've got a few things already booked but it would be great to meet up with any other single mums who will be out there around the same time.

So mail me  

Princess Fan xx


----------



## shopn24seven

RECENTLY widowed mom to my 9 y/o Princess.
Will be at the CBR 5/21 - 5/26, just me and the Princess. .
Hailing from NJ,
WOuld love to meet for lunch, take pix of each other, etc.


----------



## EvMc

My daughter (14) and I are return again after what seems like a long year. I have a new job and she started high school!  

We will be at OKW Oct 12 to 17th! We are doing MHSSHP the 13th & 16th - just look for the Christmas tree! 

Anyone else going during that time?


----------



## eeyoregon

Hi everyone!

I am Gina (37...closer to 38) and have two sons 12 and 15.  My youngest son and I were in the world August 22-30 of this year.

We are planning a trip for free dining next year at the end of August and early September.

I am glad to have found this thread.  I have been taking my boys annually to WDW since 2000.

Gina


----------



## cdhale

My daughters (twins, 6) and I will be at WL Jan 22-27, 2009. Any other single moms or dads around during that time?


----------



## Isaac's_mom

Im Jessica, single mom to Isaac who is 7 years old...TODA!!! (Hey its after midnight.) 

We will be in WDW from Sunday October 5 thru Friday October 10th.


----------



## shopn24seven

snowball said:


> Anyway, I have reschudled our July trip for Dec 28 thru January 4.  I would love to meet some other single parents so they can tell me that I can be single and raise my son, right?



Hi SNOWBALL...
I will be in WDW 12/24 - 12/29 at the CBR...
GREAT dates....I wanted those. LOL.


----------



## shopn24seven

and would LOVE to meet up for lunch, breakfast, etc.
Anyone else going at that time?
First BIG trip since my husband passed away.


----------



## wideeyes

Hi, I will be at WDW 23rd - 30th May, It will be my first trip alone with My DD. We will also be going 10th -28th October 2009 and again it will just be the two of us.  We will be traveling from the UK too so quite nervous about doing that alone with a tried child.


----------



## jillybeene71

hi
going to WDW on Jan 1-4, 09. with my 7 year old son...I would love to meet up with a single mom or dad going at that time.
pm if interested


----------



## sunnyday123

hi all, ,

Just wanted to let you all know DD and I got back a few weeks ago ( my ticker makes me very sad but I can't bear to take it off!) and this trip was by far the best, ever.  My parents met us there, and she actually preferred when it was just us.  She kept saying it was a "Mommy & Daughter family trip" and the memories we created were priceless.  Don't ever think you're not a family because there aren't two parents.

Hope everyone has fun on their trips.


----------



## Sail064

Single dad 44 heading down to MNSSHP 10/26.  My 9 yr old will have just finished his IOWA testing.  I can't wait!!!  I'm still just a kid at heart.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hi Sail064.  Wow, sure hope you have a great time!  October is such a great month to go to WDW!  I know what you mean about being a kid-at-heart. I'm 46 and the kids and grandma and I are heading down for Christmas   week!!  I'm totally planning on having a rather childish   time myself.  HA!  I'm SO excited.  Your DS9 must be so incredibly excited!?  Doing anything "special" while there?  ADR's?    Take some pics and give us an update when you get back!!!


----------



## shopn24seven

Sail064 said:


> My 9 yr old will have just finished his IOWA testing.  I can't wait!!!  I'm still just a kid at heart.




SAIL...we don't dot eh IOWA's until MARCH (nj)
HAVE FUN!! We are goign from XMAS eve til 12/29.


----------



## Ilivetogo

Hey shopn24seven!  NJ huh?   We're headin down the 20th- 27th.  We are going to Venice (beautiful Gulf coast of Fla) for Christmas Eve   (just for the day-my parents live there) and then back to Orlando till the 27th.  We will be staying offsite.  I'm hoping to spend a lot of extra time at the resorts (when we're not at the parks) looking at all the decorations and gingerbread houses, etc.  My DD14 really wants to try the Kitchen Sink at Beaches & Cream.  DS8, Grandma and Aunt will be along too!!


----------



## momsoftwins

cdhale said:


> My daughters (twins, 6) and I will be at WL Jan 22-27, 2009. Any other single moms or dads around during that time?



hi i too am a single mom of twins and we are wanting to go sometime at the end of jan thru early feb.  maybe if our dates mix we could meet for a meal or show
kerri


----------



## cdhale

Kerri-

Let me know when you're going. This will be my daughters' first trip! They are already packing 

Cheryl


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sail064 said:


> Single dad 44 heading down to MNSSHP 10/26.  My 9 yr old will have just finished his IOWA testing.  I can't wait!!!  I'm still just a kid at heart.



I don't know how long you guys are going for, but I am going to be there with my DD10 11/1 - 11/4.. if you are still there maybe we could meet up.


----------



## momsoftwins

well i am tryin to to do the numbers and see when its the best for us to go.  i just have so many ?s about that time of the year.  weather ..to cold to swim.  crowds should be ok to handle...park hours...not as good as other times of the year.  i am such an over planner whats a mother to do.  i will keep ya posted.


----------



## madmumof2

wideeyes said:


> Hi, I will be at WDW 23rd - 30th May, It will be my first trip alone with My DD. We will also be going 10th -28th October 2009 and again it will just be the two of us.  We will be traveling from the UK too so quite nervous about doing that alone with a tried child.



Single mum here going at almost the same time as you.  6th-20th.  Flying from Gatwick.  

Maybe we could meet up sometime?  I've never been the adult at WDW soI'm nervous as it is, without having two young children in toe too! lol


----------



## wideeyes

madmumof2 said:


> Single mum here going at almost the same time as you.  6th-20th.  Flying from Gatwick.
> 
> Maybe we could meet up sometime?  I've never been the adult at WDW soI'm nervous as it is, without having two young children in toe too! lol



Yeah, that would be great.


----------



## mollyn2boys

I am getting ready to pull the trigger on spring break. First time I am venturing on a long trip as a single mom w/ the kiddos. I think I can I think I can! =) 

Anyone else going that week? 

Molly
(2 boys, 4 and 7)


----------



## momsoftwins

going to the world 1st week of February ...me and my girls (5)


----------



## MakinMagicforBunky

Haven't read the recent posts, anyone going for the last week of January? My 8yo boy and I will be there 1/26-2/2....would love to meet up with others!


----------



## mikamah

I am so excited to be going 1/15-1/21/09 with my son who will be 7.  We are staying at Pop.


----------



## MO Nurse

I will be there March 3-13 with my 3 kids. We cashed in on the awesome deal that came out and saved over 900. My husband and I just split up and now he isn't going. The kids and I went this past March and had a blast but now we get to stay onsite and we are so excited. We would love to meet up with others


----------



## cdhale

MakinMagicforBunky said:


> Haven't read the recent posts, anyone going for the last week of January? My 8yo boy and I will be there 1/26-2/2....would love to meet up with others!



We'll be there through the 27th! We'll likely be at MK on the 26th (if all goes according to the "schedule." Not sure what we're going to do on the 27th, but our flight does not leave until 5 p.m. Where are you staying?


----------



## ty&brenmom

Holly724 said:


> I just booked a trip for me and DD8 on the Disney Wonder in March 09.  This will be my first trip with just me and my DD (my mom usually vacations with us).  I'm sure she will be spending 90% of her time in the kids area, so I'm sure I'll have a lot of "quiet" time for myself.  I'm really looking forward to it and hopefully I can find some other single parents who will be on this cruise.





I am not going on this cruise but would love to hear how it worked out with you.  I would love to go on a cruise but I am afraid that I may feel lonely and out of place being a single adult on the ship.  I am kinda shy.


----------



## kgle

Single mom here  

25 here and a son who is 2 1/2

We will be going May 11th-18th. It would really cool to meet up with some other single parents when we go!


----------



## wideeyes

ty&brenmom said:


> I am not going on this cruise but would love to hear how it worked out with you.  I would love to go on a cruise but I am afraid that I may feel lonely and out of place being a single adult on the ship.  I am kinda shy.



I booked a cruise for myself and DD who will be 7 for October as she really wanted to go on one and I am so nervous and worried about it!  Booked a 3 night so will see how it goes.


----------



## jadeheart6

I'm taking my ex's 3 girls 7,9, and 12 to WDW from Dec 14-20th, 2008. We will be staying at Pop Century. If anyone wants to meet up I'm sure I could use another adult to talk to.


----------



## Vickibean

Just back from Thanksgiving weekend alone with my 3-year old. 

I'm planning another trip 3/1-3/8/09 - first at AKV, then 3-night Disney Wonder.


----------



## kesharn81

i would be there in the month of march 15-23


----------



## JDUCKY

I plan on being there Mar. 28 - Apr 4.  Taking advantage of the 4/3 special!


----------



## CastleCreations

ty&brenmom said:


> I am not going on this cruise but would love to hear how it worked out with you.  I would love to go on a cruise but I am afraid that I may feel lonely and out of place being a single adult on the ship.  I am kinda shy.



I have to tell you, I just did a 7 night cruise along with my two girls. They spent some time in the kids club, but not as much time as I would have thought. I had some free time and met some very nice people on the ship. I would say go for it, or try to get a friend and their kids to come along with you.


----------



## Colleen1011

I would love to go on a cruise but I am nervous about going alone with my 7 yr. old. We are going on our first trip by ourselves to WDW at the end of Aug. We will seee how that goes.


----------



## shopn24seven

We cruised (another line) when my husband was alive and we LOVED it. DD (9 y.o) was in the kids club most of the time and had tons of fun, but NOW....I would be so lonely if she was in the kids club now. 
Would need another single parent to hang out with.....I wonder if they have special SINGLE CRUISE GROUP rates, for a BUNCH of single moms/dads and their kids.


----------



## ty&brenmom

shopn24seven said:


> We cruised (another line) when my husband was alive and we LOVED it. DD (9 y.o) was in the kids club most of the time and had tons of fun, but NOW....I would be so lonely if she was in the kids club now.
> Would need another single parent to hang out with.....I wonder if they have special SINGLE CRUISE GROUP rates, for a BUNCH of single moms/dads and their kids.



I agree they need a single parent cruise group rate, or single parent cruise all together.  I don't many single parents, all of my friends are married, and I would feel like a fifth wheel if I invited them to go on a cruise with me, BUT if the cruise was for single parents I so would jump on it.  Being shy it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## shopn24seven

I bet some travel agents would start a group for single travelers (with or without kiddos)
We could meet for singel TEAS, EXCURSIONS and gambling and the kids could go to the klubs together.
I bet it COULD happen. LOL.


----------



## JoDale

Taking off next week for four nights on the Wonder with my two teens.  I'll let you guys know how it went.  We're excited.


----------



## JohnEric

CastleCreations said:


> I have to tell you, I just did a 7 night cruise along with my two girls. They spent some time in the kids club, but not as much time as I would have thought. I had some free time and met some very nice people on the ship. I would say go for it, or try to get a friend and their kids to come along with you.



Sorry to step into your thread here (I do not have any children), but I'm a DVC member and have considered taking the cruise for some time.  However, I'm reluctant to go by myself; I figured that I would feel very out of place going solo.

But if you met people on the ship, I'm encouraged.  Did you meet any solo travelers?  Or were people always traveling with others?

Again, sorry to interrupt your thread, but I couldn't find another thread discussing the cruise.


----------



## duloveus

32 single Dad, will have my 5 yrs Daughter.....hope to meet up with other single parents..... 

Danny


----------



## acm563

duloveus said:


> 32 single Dad, will have my 5 yrs Daughter.....hope to meet up with other single parents.....
> 
> Danny



I am making an impromptu visit to The World Jan 1st -4th...bringing my 9 year old great niece and my 26 year old son...PM me and maybe we can meet for a ride or an ice cream for the kids ... 
Have to run for now but will catch up with you later


----------



## missymagic

Just saw there are going to be some other single parents in the World!!  I am taking a last min.trip with my sister and 2 of her friends. No kids this time but I am divorced..have a 8 and 11 yr old daughters.  Have been traveling to the world with them since they were born.  It is an escape from reality for me.  I love seeing the twinkle in their eyes!!!

In my experience, the few men I did meet think I am crazy and didn't want to have anything to do with Disney and the magical effect it has on you.

If anyone wants to meet up pm me......

Melissa


----------



## kgle

shopn24seven said:


> We cruised (another line) when my husband was alive and we LOVED it. DD (9 y.o) was in the kids club most of the time and had tons of fun, but NOW....I would be so lonely if she was in the kids club now.
> Would need another single parent to hang out with.....I wonder if they have special SINGLE CRUISE GROUP rates, for a BUNCH of single moms/dads and their kids.




Ya know, if they did that, I would be more apt to go on a cruise. I think that would be so much fun.


----------



## mom1005

Single Mom and her two DS's (16 & 13), traveling to see the magic in June.  Staying at POP Century.  Anyone else????


----------



## shopn24seven

I would SO do a SINGLE PARENTS CRUISE to WDW....or even a group of us just for WDW....


----------



## JoDale

JoDale said:


> Taking off next week for four nights on the Wonder with my two teens.  I'll let you guys know how it went.  We're excited.



Got back a copy of days ago...still recovering.  It was awesome.  My two teenagers spent most of their time in the Loft.  By the end they didn't want to come home and they are already begging for the next cruise.  On the shore excursions it was the usual challenge of finding something all three of us wanted to do.  We ended up spending most of the Castaway Cay day on board ship.  I didn't do the Palo restaurant, no fun by yourself.  Since this was a Christmas cruise I didn't notice any other singles but it still worked out nice.  No regrets, would definitely do it again.


----------



## Jenroc

shopn24seven said:


> I bet some travel agents would start a group for single travelers (with or without kiddos)
> We could meet for singel TEAS, EXCURSIONS and gambling and the kids could go to the klubs together.
> I bet it COULD happen. LOL.



Your wish has been granted but not by travel agents - check out this thread !  http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1867422&goto=newpost
We are planning just such a trip for Oct 22 - 26th, 2009.  The more the merrier !!!


----------



## shopn24seven

That is AWESOME except for the dates...dd will be in school for those dates.
DANG it...
Wish they would do a summer cruise or get together.


----------



## sueh

Hello,

I would love to meet up with some single parents in Disney.

I am a single mom of 2 girls (8 (she will be 9 when we go) & 7 (she will be turning 8 on the trip).

We will be staying at Pop December 8 - 13, 2009.


----------



## Tinkerbellandfamily

Single mom of a 5 yr old boy. We will be there May 10th to the 14th. Anyone else?


----------



## kgle

Tinkerbellandfamily said:


> Single mom of a 5 yr old boy. We will be there May 10th to the 14th. Anyone else?



I will be there the 9th through 19th with my soon to be 3 year old boy  Where are you staying at?


----------



## Trep72

Looks like we're changing our dates to Sept. 3-8.  Any single parents going during this time??


----------



## shopn24seven

We are leaving on the 3rd. =(


----------



## Jack NBC

Single Dad will be at WDW with my DD (5 yrs) from Feb. 17th to 24th 2009...

Any other single parents there at that time let me know....


----------



## Trep72

Jack NBC said:


> Single Dad will be at WDW with my DD (5 yrs) from Feb. 17th to 24th 2009...
> 
> Any other single parents there at that time let me know....



Good to see another single dad out there!!


----------



## MPHARJ

I am heading to WDW in June 9th-17th staying at POFQ just me and my youngest 2 children, DD will be 14 than and DS 8. We have to go in June this year because we are going on a 14 day cruise, non-Disney in December into January, so they can't miss school in Sept too. This will be our first cruise ever. I am excited but nervous since we have been going to WDW and DL every year for so long that was my comfort zone even as a single parent. I just learned to go and have a great time. The cruise will be a different atmosphere but we are ready to tackle this and move on to other things as well!


----------



## MakinMagicforBunky

cdhale said:


> We'll be there through the 27th! We'll likely be at MK on the 26th (if all goes according to the "schedule." Not sure what we're going to do on the 27th, but our flight does not leave until 5 p.m. Where are you staying?



I JUST saw this, sorry for the delayed reply. Get this, we're from the Baltimore area too...I guess it is a small world after all! 

Not sure what we're doing Mon yet, we've got ressies for Chef Mickey's on Tues. morning. I'm trying to go loose on this trip without a plan set in stone, just a general idea of what we want to do based on EMH and go with it. 

I'm always up for meeting new people!


----------



## Trep72

Trep72 said:


> Looks like we're changing our dates to Sept. 3-8.  Any single parents going during this time??




It's official.  We are now going Sept. 3-8   Any other single parents going during that time frame?


----------



## twinklebug

mom1005 said:


> Single Mom and her two DS's (16 & 13), traveling to see the magic in June.  Staying at POP Century.  Anyone else????


 If my calcs are right you'll be there (and gone) by the time My kids (b12 & g15) and I arrive. 

Any other single's with kids going June 24th - July 3 timeframe?


----------



## Jaimee

I've been on the DIS for years and just found this board lol. DS 10 and I will be at WDW 2/19-2/26 if anyone is interested in meeting up?


Jaimee


----------



## sms

Ds And I Will Be There June 11-18, At Poly. Anyone Up For A Star Wars Weekend With Us?


----------



## WDmommyof4

Single mom with four boys only DS 8 and DS 7 will be there March 1-8 2009, and possibly 14-20 of December 2009. Anyone else?


----------



## Vickibean

WDmommyof4 said:


> Single mom with four boys only DS 8 and DS 7 will be there March 1-8 2009, and possibly 14-20 of December 2009. Anyone else?



I'll be there the same dates with my 3 1/2 year old.  We're at AKV 3/1-3/5, then going on the Wonder.  My friend is joining us 2 days into the trip.

4 more weeks!


----------



## WDmommyof4

Vickibean said:


> I'll be there the same dates with my 3 1/2 year old.  We're at AKV 3/1-3/5, then going on the Wonder.  My friend is joining us 2 days into the trip.
> 
> 4 more weeks!



It would be nice to meet up if you like. We will be at the MK on the afternoon of the 1st, the 2nd, 5th, and 7th. Epcot the 3rd and evening of the 6th. AK on the 4th and 6th, and DHS on the 4th and maybe 8th. Of course there is always DTD, let me know if you are interested.


----------



## Vickibean

WDmommyof4 said:


> It would be nice to meet up if you like. We will be at the MK on the afternoon of the 1st, the 2nd, 5th, and 7th. Epcot the 3rd and evening of the 6th. AK on the 4th and 6th, and DHS on the 4th and maybe 8th. Of course there is always DTD, let me know if you are interested.



I am definitely interested.  We don't quite have a plan, yet.  I really need to get working on that.  So non-DIS of me.   I'll send a pm when we have a plan...


----------



## Nefferz

I'll be there with my two teen boys from 9/5-9/14.


----------



## CindyandBrice

Right now the plan is to go Sept 4-8 and stay at WL, woodsview.  It will be myself and DS11.  We usually go Easter week but trying to save money this time.


----------



## wideeyes

my dates are 25th april - 2nd May staying at POP, it will be me and dd 7.


----------



## braydensmom

I will be there October 26 - November 6 with my son who will be 2.5, for our second trip to Disney. We will be staying at SSR and AKV! We will be attending F&W, MNSSHP and will be going to all four parks. If anyone wants to meet up, especially at F&W festival, for an afternoon, send me a PM!


----------



## Trep72

Trep72 said:


> Looks like we're changing our dates to Sept. 3-8.  Any single parents going during this time??



Bumping.


----------



## gymboqueenkaylee

Hey My DD and I will be at Disney March 26th-April 1st!!


----------



## LightninMcQueen

Me and my dd 7 and ds 5 will be there Apr  - Apr 11!!! We are staying off site, but would love to meet up at the parks! Anyone?


----------



## rotothread

Single Dad with three kids (7 and 8) going 28th July to 11th August 2009. Would love to meet up. Anyone there at this time?
Staying off site but can meet in parks.


----------



## gangelli

Single Mom, 44, with three kids, ds16, dd14, ds11 all with different ride tolerences seeking single dad or mom with one child or more that like the thrill rides.

DD14 has noone to ride with as boys are pretty wimpy, especailly at DStudios.  The boys will do EE, BTMR, SPLM but will not do RNR or TOT.
and then DD think she is the next American Idol so of course wants to try AIE.

I am trying to figure out how we are going to manage without one or most of us standing around alot while the other one goes on rides and it sure would be fun to hang out with another grown up...

We are booked with free dining at POP from 8/27-9/2. Once the park hours come out, May 1, our schedule will be pretty well set.  We have a plan but generally wing it and do not tour commando style. 

Please IM me if you ar a match!!!!


----------



## disny4fun

Hi!  My DD15 and I will be there the first week of December for her 16th bd!  We got a pirate room (ARG!) at DD's request.  She loves, loves, loves Captian Jack! (oh and Will comes in a close 2nd)  If only there was a way to get a picture of them together (sigh)!!!


----------



## Trep72

Still looking for any singles that are going Sept. 3-8

=)


----------



## madmumof2

Hi.  I'll be going from the 9th-23rd of October.  I'm going alone (first time as an adult!) with my 2 children, who will be 6 and 3 when we go.  

My youngest isn't looking like she'll reach 40" so I wanted to meet up with someone who's child could ride some of the bigger rides with my 6 year old.  He's seen clips and is dying to go on Tower of Terror, Spiderman and Simpsons, amoung others and I really want him to be able to.  

PM me if you're there when we are and can help! lol


----------



## ladybug_ag

Single mom (38) and 3 1/2 year old daughter will be going to WDW May 8-12.


----------



## redwingfan3991

single mom with ds6 staying at the POP 16 Aug-22 Aug
Anyone going then ?


----------



## minnie mouse 2006

Single Mom 39, DD15, DD7 and grandmother going August 16-24 staying at POP.  We are on the dining plan and celebrating my 40th, DD 16th and DD8th actual birthdays at Disney!


----------



## Trep72

My daughter (11) and I are now staying at POP, instead of ASMu, from Sept 3-8

Who else is going to be at POP during this time?


----------



## mom1005

OK we were going in June, but have changed our plans to August 17 - 24.  Single Mom 40 with her DS's 16 and 13 on our way to POP!  We can't wait to return home!


----------



## JOHN532

Single Dad (41) with DS 15, staying at POR for 5 days and then the Dolphin for 3 days (I get a free room at the Dolphin on the 11th because it's my B-day)
Have a tentative itinerary pending park hrs & EMH dates to finalize our ADR's & park plans but would be open to meeting another dis'er


----------



## mom1005

JOHN532 said:


> Single Dad (41) with DS 15, staying at POR for 5 days and then the Dolphin for 3 days (I get a free room at the Dolphin on the 11th because it's my B-day)
> Have a tentative itinerary pending park hrs & EMH dates to finalize our ADR's & park plans but would be open to meeting another dis'er



Too bad our dates don't match.....another Chicago diser here!!!!  Have fun during your b-day stay!


----------



## braydensmom

For any single parents heading to WDW with toddlers or little guys, I found this great link:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1515071/doing_disney_as_a_single_parent_with.html?cat=16


----------



## thegreggersmom

braydensmom said:


> For any single parents heading to WDW with toddlers or little guys, I found this great link:
> 
> http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/1515071/doing_disney_as_a_single_parent_with.html?cat=16



Thanks for the link, braydens mom.  I will be there with my then 22 mo. old from 12/3-10 at Pop (anyone else?).  It took me a while to convince myself that it was not only possible, but might actually be a lot of fun!  This article confirmed my thinking.


----------



## JOHN532

Hey mom..yeah too bad on the dates...but you get to go a whole month before us for you!! Well have fun in August! We usually go in October, but moved it up this year to take advantage of free dining & my B'day in Sept. Really looking forward to it because we didn't go last year.


----------



## braydensmom

thegreggersmom said:


> Thanks for the link, braydens mom.  I will be there with my then 22 mo. old from 12/3-10 at Pop (anyone else?).  It took me a while to convince myself that it was not only possible, but might actually be a lot of fun!  This article confirmed my thinking.



I took my son last year was he was 17 months and will be taking him at 28 months this year. Honestly, just do your own thing and have fun, there is so much that you can do.
One little place we will be making a tradition is the barber shop, my son got his first hair cut there, and Chip came running in to grab some pixie dust and played with my son for a minute or two...it was very "magical"


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

oH MY GOSH i NEVER THOUGHT OF THE BARBER SHOP in MK  My son will be 20ish months next disney trip in November&December  I am excited for his first Disney hair cut  euuh, on second thought, his hair is growing pretty quickly already 

I will be with family, but any other Moms (or Dads ) in their 20's with a toddler Nov-15 to 20, March 7-12, 2010???


----------



## MsStinkerBelle

Single mom (38) with DD9 will be at WDW from 6/18 - 6/28 staying at CSR.  Anyone else going then?  Would love to meet up!


----------



## jennipooh

DS(10) and I are currently staying at ASSports 8/21-9/6/09. 

I have 2 weeks of vacation left for the year (+ 3 floating holidays) and had been planning on using most of it in August for this trip. Just heard today that I might only be able to take one week vacation at a time.

Hoping it will work out to take the two weeks at once. If not, we will probably travel 8/28-9/6/09. 

BTW, August is my only real downtime of the year, my position is unique but generally it is frowned upon to take your vacation weeks back to back like this, also, my current supervisor (which will change in August) messed up the tracking of my vacation days (to cover her mistake she suggested I break up the week she messed up by taking it a few hours or a day at a time over the summer!!!) and now there might be a big stink about straightening it all out! ughhh! It is very frustrating, but hopefully it will all work out.


----------



## Trep72

Still looking for others staying at POP, or wherever, Sept. 3-8.

Anyone???


----------



## TallDaddy

Just booked a last minute getaway for next week. Complete newcomer to this site.....haven't quite got the lingo down (whats a DD?), so i will just talk in plain English 

Have a 6 year old girl and a 9 year old boy, so that makes 3 of us  . 

Staying likely at coronado or fort wilderness. Got a 4 day park pass too.

Would love to meetup with other parent in similar situation to team up with....

Drop me a line if our trips line up!!


----------



## Jenroc

TallDaddy said:


> Just booked a last minute getaway for next week. Complete newcomer to this site.....haven't quite got the lingo down (whats a DD?), so i will just talk in plain English
> 
> Have a 6 year old girl and a 9 year old boy, so that makes 3 of us  .
> 
> Staying likely at coronado or fort wilderness. Got a 4 day park pass too.
> 
> Would love to meetup with other parent in similar situation to team up with....
> 
> Drop me a line if our trips line up!!


Let me, being a fellow Canadian and only a few miles west down the 401, welcome you to the site !!!    Any abreviation starting with a d/D (DD, DS, DH, DW) stands for dear .... dear daughter, dear son, dear husband, dear wife.  Wish I was able to go south next week but, alas, Mr Harper has taken over that end of things until October.  Have a fantastic time and keep in touch on this thread.  This thread might interest you too ... they are planning a meeting of fellow Disney people in Niagara Falls in the fall.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2158136&goto=newpost


----------



## TallDaddy

Thanks Jen!  Much appreciated


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

braydensmom said:


> For any single parents heading to WDW with toddlers or little guys, I found this great link:
> 
> http://***************************/article/1515071/doing_disney_as_a_single_parent_with.html?cat=16



I can't see the link? it has all *** 's on it


----------



## Jenroc

Morning all !!!
Just a reminder of the chat tonight at 9pm.  Just go to the link and meet up with some old friends and make some new ones !!
http://pub33.bravenet.com/chat/show.php/2760123256


----------



## akLinus

Hi,

  I just discovered this board today. Haven't had a chance to read through yet.
My plans are not fixed yet ... I have bit flexible dates. I want to visit with My sons, 9 and 13. I am thinking of mid-July. It would be great to make friends with others ! By the way, this would be my first time to Florida. Lot of things for me to learn about visiting it !


----------



## jennyf2

Hello 

I'm "hoping" to go August 16-20th & stay at the POP   We have always stayed at the ASSports so I'm excited to try a new hotel.   Hopefully I'll know by the end of the week!


----------



## Trep72

We're less than 2 months away!!!


----------



## TexasTigger

Me (50) and my son (15 almost 16) will be in Orlando on 3 Aug  11 Aug  09. Sending a shout out to any single moms with teenage kids. I didnt tell my son where we are going on this years adventure and Im a little worried that hell think hes too old for this. Weve been going to Disneyland since he was a baby and this is his second trip to the World. Im not sure if he wants to hang out with me the whole time and getting up at 6 in the am is not his thing. Maybe I can find him a friend to hang out with. (Hell hate me for this)

Well be staying at POP let me know if you would like to have a cup of coffee and get rid of the teens for an afternoon.

I'm new to this so I hope I'm posting at the right place. Let me know if you want to see a photo. I can send you one or send you to my Facebook.


----------



## 4evrdiz

Hey everyone,

I'm a single mom of an 18 DD and 14 DS.    I have scheduled a trip with a friend to DW 8/31-9/5/09.   This will be the first trip I have taken without my kids and I feel so guilty but excited at the same time.  I'm only getting to take this trip because of the free dining.  It's not often that a person can go for around $500.00 (including food for 5 days), so I just couldn't resist  I am excited to be able to go with a fellow Disney fanatic so I know we will have an awesome time. 

I'm affraid to tell my kids.   I know they are not going to be happy campers but my DD has graduated High School and is off and doing her thing now and my DS is tied down with High school and band so he isn't able to take a trip right now.  

I'm so glad to have found this discussion because I know I will want to go on future trips and it would be great to have friends to meet up with to share the magic.  Look forward to talking to you all.


----------



## Trep72

30 days and counting!!!!


----------



## pjbeagle

Single dad (43) going with ds (12) and dd (6) staying at All-star Music. We're going to celebrate my dd turning 7 on Aug. 10th.


----------



## castle baths

Hi everyone,
My name is Tony, I'm 32 years old.
My bike is an YZF 750R 1993.
Bye


----------



## LaneOT

Single Mom 34 with DS 12, DD 10...   going down Sept 19-28th... staying offsite but will be at disney most days...just missed out on free dining


----------



## TasmanianTiger

.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

LOL We leave in a month and I'm super stoked!!1

First mommy-baby trip and I'm looking forward to having a huge blast of fun ...lol I say to ppl that the trip is for him, lol only it's no secret that it's really for both of us  At first I thought I wanted to meet up with people but the prospect of it being 'our thing' has won over that idea. Lol  and the countdown begins!!!!


----------



## a*lil*bit*goofy

DISNEY4TROY said:


> LOL We leave in a month and I'm super stoked!!1
> 
> First mommy-baby trip and I'm looking forward to having a huge blast of fun ...lol I say to ppl that the trip is for him, lol only it's no secret that it's really for both of us  At first I thought I wanted to meet up with people but the prospect of it being 'our thing' has won over that idea. Lol  and the countdown begins!!!!



I hear ya on that. I was hoping other family would join but now i AM REALLY excited that it is just us...which is how we live our lives, just the 3 of us. This trip is to celebrate us,the new and improved 'us'. just so happened it was planned the same year as the what will you celebrate. LOL


----------



## taurus8012

Can't wait to get back to Disney to try out the OKW castle pool. I let my son choose which room we will stay at (usually based on the pool )


----------



## TigerLilly28

I love this idea!  My 8 year old son and I will be going April 25- May 1 2010, if anyone else is there the same time!


----------



## MsMulan

I am calling it ADVANCED planning!!!! Looking at Dec 19th thru 26th 2010.  Any others going around this time...Let me know!!


----------



## jeciwall28

I am a single mother of a 6 year old boy. He is 50'' tall  but does not like to ride some of the more thrilling rides like I do. We found this out last summer at Universal Studios. I am looking to chat and get to know another single parent that is going to WDW from March 21st-27th, 2010 to utilize the child swap program. We are staying at the Pop Century and will be arriving sometime in the afternoon on saturday. I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## APB513

Single mom of two DSs - ages 21 and 16.  My oldest usually keeps a different schedule during trips and likes to do his own thing.  Now my youngest has informed me that he wants to explore the World on his own.  So it looks like our family trip is quickly becoming a solo trip for me 

We'll be staying at Pop Dec 17th - Dec 26th. I am really looking forward to being at WDW on Christmas day!!!     Anyone else going then?


----------



## stacieqi

Hi,
I am a huge fan of Disney Parks and I am planning a trip Disney World at Orlando FL some time next week. (maybe 1/13-1/17) This would be my very first trip to Disney and i'm very excited. Meanwhile, i think it would be better to meet someone to hang out together because it would be boring if it's just me and my mom, who will come from Beijing, China. I will meet her in FL and join a tour agency that offers airport pickup and accommodation in Orlando. I found some Chinese travel agencies in NYC offering great deals of Disney trip package for only $316/person for 4 days including two theme park tickets and 3-night hotel, but not airfare. They also have "but 2 get 2 for free" event that allows you to get discounted price at $250/person. So I am looking for two females or one-mother-one-child group to share the promotion Disney package with us. If you're interested, please contact me ASAP. I live in New York and if you too, We can go to the travel agency together and sign up for the trip and save money while enjoying the great adventure!
Thank you.


----------



## APB513

MsMulan said:


> I am calling it ADVANCED planning!!!! Looking at Dec 19th thru 26th 2010.  Any others going around this time...Let me know!!



Hi MsMulan - 

We'll be there too!!!  

During our trip last month, I booked a Bounceback trip for the same dates in 2010 - December 17th - December 26th .  

We will be staying in a cabin in Fort Wilderness.

It will be myself, and my two DSs - ages 22 and 17.


----------



## momsoftwins

Headin to the "world" feb 14-21 with two 6 year olds. Would love to meet up with some fellow DISers. Allstar music here we come!!


----------



## Kfyr23

I have season passes and live right up the road. I have a 4 y/o Little girl that is already obsessed with Disney. Always willing to go to disney.


----------



## MsMulan

APB513 said:


> Hi MsMulan -
> 
> We'll be there too!!!
> 
> During our trip last month, I booked a Bounceback trip for the same dates in 2010 - December 17th - December 26th .
> 
> We will be staying in a cabin in Fort Wilderness.
> 
> It will be myself, and my two DSs - ages 22 and 17.



That sounds very exciting.  I will have to keep you on my list.  My DD will be 14 at the time of travel.


----------



## APB513

MsMulan said:


> That sounds very exciting.  I will have to keep you on my list.  My DD will be 14 at the time of travel.



Please do!  The older my DSs get the less I see of them once we get to WDW.  Our family trips are turning into solo trips for me


----------



## entropy63

I will be at AKV Sept 18 -26 with my DS7.


----------



## toddlers_mom

We will be going back the 22nd-29th  My son will be 4 by then, but I am bringing along another single momma with her two kids ages 4 and 2. So excited!


----------



## GraceLuvsWDW

jeciwall28 said:


> I am a single mother of a 6 year old boy. He is 50'' tall  but does not like to ride some of the more thrilling rides like I do. We found this out last summer at Universal Studios. I am looking to chat and get to know another single parent that is going to WDW from March 21st-27th, 2010 to utilize the child swap program. We are staying at the Pop Century and will be arriving sometime in the afternoon on saturday. I appreciate the feedback.



I am a single mama to a 6 yo dd.  We're going March 19-25th so maybe we can meet up!  We're staying at Pop also!


----------



## pjbeagle

Single Dad with DS (13 time of trip) and DD (7) taking them on their first cruise. We sail on July 30th and then we're staying at WL from Aug. 3rd through the 7th. 

Are there any other single cruiser on the ship? We're in a party of 15 and I'll be the "5th" wheel when the kids are off doing their thing.


----------



## jennyf2

Good Morning!

Single mom with 2 boys (16 & 9) "hoping" for free dining & going 
August 15th for a week.  We will be staying at the POP or ASSports.  Looking forward to see if anyone else is going......


----------



## CastleCreations

Kfyr23 said:


> I have season passes and live right up the road. I have a 4 y/o Little girl that is already obsessed with Disney. Always willing to go to disney.



We should stay in touch. I have a 7 and 8 year old girl and we live in Florida too. We go quite often, I have to admit.


----------



## Trep72

My daughter (12) will be going again October 13-18.  We are staying at POP again.


----------



## E-Stop

I am taking my daughter to WDW 2/20 through 2/28.  Always talked about it, now were going to do it.  Look forward to our trip 14 days and a wake up!


----------



## jeciwall28

GraceLuvsWDW said:


> I am a single mama to a 6 yo dd.  We're going March 19-25th so maybe we can meet up!  We're staying at Pop also!



I convinced my sister to go with us so we can do the rider swap. But if you would like to utilize that too, you can always catch up with us. We are following the Magic Hours Schedule. Have a great trip!


----------



## disney_girl125

Hi. I'm a single mom of 3. My kids will be 12 (son), daughter (10) and son (6) when we're there.. December 10-18. If anyone is going at the same time maybe we can talk before hand then meet up down there.


----------



## PrincessDreams2

Hi there!

Single mom (33) here!  Myself and DD6 will be at the Pop August 26-Sept 3.  This is our third trip.  Anyone else going to be around that time??


----------



## jennyf2

jennyf2 said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Single mom with 2 boys (16 & 9) "hoping" for free dining & going
> August 15th for a week.  We will be staying at the POP or ASSports.  Looking forward to see if anyone else is going......






**changed our dates...August 4th-10th.  Wondering if anyone will be there during that time..


----------



## liz827

Hi!

Single mom of DD who will be 5.5 on our trip.  We're going May 9-14.  This is her first trip ever and has no idea that we're going   We're staying at ASMo.


----------



## adaygaby

Single mom hear as well.  DS and I will be at Disney on Thanksgiving week looking forward to meeting some fellow DIS'ers.


----------



## steery1

We'll be staying in BLT from 6th - 13th July.
Me and DS age 10.


----------



## mmbc3z

Hi

I'm a single dad 47, looking for someone to go to Disneyworld next summer. My kids and I go about every 2 years and missed having a special someone to share it with. Anyways, I thought maybe if a woman has the same interests this would be a place to start looking.


----------



## myszka miki

steery1 said:


> We'll be staying in BLT from 6th - 13th July.
> Me and DS age 10.


I will be there July 5-9.  First trip for me, my son (8yo) and daughter (5yo).  Staying at All Star Music.


----------



## dzndft

mmbc3z said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a single dad 47, looking for someone to go to Disneyworld next summer. My kids and I go about every 2 years and missed having a special someone to share it with. Anyways, I thought maybe if a woman has the same interests this would be a place to start looking.



What time of summer do you normally like to visit?


----------



## santadog

I'll be going Dec 2 thru 10 this year, with my daughter (5) - I'm a 45 year old single dad with sole custody.


----------



## Trep72

Still planning on going Oct. 14-19th.  Any other singles out there going around that time?


----------



## DFD

Trep72 said:


> Still planning on going Oct. 14-19th.  Any other singles out there going around that time?



there's a bunch who are going from 15th to 29th...


----------



## Trep72

oh???  Who?   What?   Where?  





DFD said:


> there's a bunch who are going from 15th to 29th...


----------



## HoliPoli

deleted


----------



## Disney Geek

Single mom of DD13.  We are going from Sept 25 to Oct 1.  Would love to meet some fellow DIS single parents!


----------



## aussieinvasion

Single mum of two kiddies, my name is Mel (33) and I'm from Sydney Australia. I'm bringing my DS (6) and DD (4). This will be my first solo trip overseas with the kids and I am excited and nervous


----------



## huskies90

Single Dad (41) with 3 girls -- 2 14 year olds (daughter and her friend) and an 11 year old daughter will be at the Beach Club Resort 8/21 - 8/26 and at the Hard Rock Hotel 8/26 - 8/29.


----------



## DFD

Disney Geek said:


> Single mom of DD13.  We are going from Sept 25 to Oct 1.  Would love to meet some fellow DIS single parents!





aussieinvasion said:


> Single mum of two kiddies, my name is Mel (33) and I'm from Sydney Australia. I'm bringing my DS (6) and DD (4). This will be my first solo trip overseas with the kids and I am excited and nervous




dates in common!!!  wooohoooo





huskies90 said:


> Single Dad (41) with 3 girls -- 2 14 year olds (daughter and her friend) and an 11 year old daughter will be at the Beach Club Resort 8/21 - 8/26 and at the Hard Rock Hotel 8/26 - 8/29.



sounds like fun!!!


----------



## huskies90

DFD said:


> dates in common!!!  wooohoooo


Nope...They'll be there in September.  I will be there in August.


----------



## DFD

huskies90 said:


> Nope...They'll be there in September.  I will be there in August.



eeekkkk  I was about to quote you have fun for the trip and the other two as common dates... sorry!


----------



## KC78

Single Mom of 2 wonderful girls 14 and 5!!! Heading to the World November 8-16 to celebrate my DD's  6th birthday! Anyone else heading down at that time?


----------



## redwingfan3991

Single mom (38) and DS (7) going Dec 5 -10, staying at Pop anyone else going this time??


----------



## duckybelle

Im thinking of taking a trip with the son in Nov or Dec...anyone else?


----------



## redwingfan3991

duckybelle said:


> Im thinking of taking a trip with the son in Nov or Dec...anyone else?



I am going in Dec the 5th thru 10th


----------



## PlanningNextTrip

I will be there October 29 - November 6.
Single mom, with 3yo son!
Anyone else?


----------



## duckybelle

redwingfan3991 said:


> I am going in Dec the 5th thru 10th




Thats the time frame we are looking at. NEVER been for Christmas, so I am thinking of surprising him!


----------



## Princesssbz

Single Mom  29 going with my princess who will be 3...staying at Pop..anyone else going..this is so last minute...


----------



## Princesssbz

I'm just putting it out there that I got the FL seasonal (blackout dates) resident pass..I'm 2 hours away from DW and love going...I have a 3 year old daughter...we usually end up staying over when we go...I just got back from my first trip "alone" with her...I"m 29 single Mom and would be interested in meeting up with anyone or planning trips...we just went for three days and came back yesterday for her bday...had a blast...LOOOOVEEE disney...I think I had more fun than she did =)


----------



## Kfyr23

30 y/o dad and 4 y/o daughter love disney and only about an hour away. Always up for going.


----------



## KC78

withlogin said:


> From the childhood i was dreamin' about the Dis, but i don't have enough money, cause i live in Belarus. So could you help me with money? I believe together you'll help me. My WMZ: Z289207550673






...


----------



## figment301

40yr old single mom taking my daughters ages 7 & 8 to Disney World December 2-12  any one else heading during that time?  Can't Wait


----------



## figment301

figment301 said:


> 40yr old single mom taking my daughters ages 7 & 8 to Disney World December 2-12  any one else heading during that time?  Can't Wait



oh and I will be staying at Pop century


----------



## yosh12

Single Dad...yes a Dad LOL, taking his 13 yr old son from August 19-25 2011. New to the single scene....promised my son when I was married we were going and not going to disappoint him LOL. Staying at Pop Century!!!!!


----------



## bigturkey12

yosh12 said:


> Single Dad...yes a Dad LOL, taking his 13 yr old son from August 19-25 2011. New to the single scene....promised my son when I was married we were going and not going to disappoint him LOL. Staying at Pop Century!!!!!



we are toronto fans too. you stick with your team good or bad. well it has been bad lately but a new nhl season coming soon. where there's life there's hope .hahaha


----------



## MommaMouse411

PlanningNextTrip said:


> I will be there October 29 - November 6.
> Single mom, with 3yo son!
> Anyone else?



Hi are you going to MNSSHP on Oct 29th? I will be there with my two lil ones...DS2, DS6months..we'll probably be hanging out at the dance parties...


----------



## MommaMouse411

Princesssbz said:


> I'm just putting it out there that I got the FL seasonal (blackout dates) resident pass..I'm 2 hours away from DW and love going...I have a 3 year old daughter...we usually end up staying over when we go...I just got back from my first trip "alone" with her...I"m 29 single Mom and would be interested in meeting up with anyone or planning trips...we just went for three days and came back yesterday for her bday...had a blast...LOOOOVEEE disney...I think I had more fun than she did =)



hey there..Its funny I was wonderiing lately if there was a single parent section on this board....I have two boys (2 & 4months at this time)...and I let my pass expire but will probably be picking up another AP pass in october before my MNSSHP weekend trip...my son's at that age that he plays with girls or boys...

for right now my two trips planned is OCt 29th to 31st and Dec 17th-dec21st. (mvmcp on the 17th)..

if you plan to be there PM me...we like to do character meals too...my son loves to meet the characters and dance with them...


----------



## stephielela

My 2 year old DS and I (26 y/o single mom) will be going to MNSSHP on 9/28, if anyone else is planning on being there!


----------



## MommaMouse411

stephielela said:


> My 2 year old DS and I (26 y/o single mom) will be going to MNSSHP on 9/28, if anyone else is planning on being there!



ah man is this his first time going? he's going to have so much fun...my DS2 last year jammed at the parties all night..he didn't want to leave the parties...lol...and he was a pro at getting candy by the end of the night.


----------



## luvdumbo

stephielela said:


> My 2 year old DS and I (26 y/o single mom) will be going to MNSSHP on 9/28, if anyone else is planning on being there!


----------



## jfstorm2001

Anyone here going on the 10/31 Halloween Cruise? There is a thread up under the cruise line page for every cruise. Its getting close to sold out in the 6 - 12 catagories so it should have a good crowd. I'm hoping to meet another single so we can enjoy Palo without feeling out of place! Lol! My 13 yr old wants to go so badly but they won't let him no matter how mature he is  
Looks like it will be a fun cruise, dressing up as Jack and Lock for Halloween and got some old WDW pirate costumes to rock on Pirate night!


----------



## bubbazippy

redwingfan3991 said:


> I am going in Dec the 5th thru 10th



DS(14) and I(Dad 47) will be there Dec 3-12.  Would be fun to meet up with more people - more is always merrier at WDW!


----------



## thumbalyna

We be there Oct 9-16 - my and my dd (16) going to MNSSHP on the 12th


----------



## Trep72

Coming on two weeks before our return trip to POP (Oct 14-19) and MNSSHP (Oct 17th).

Can't believe it's almost here!!!!


----------



## DFD

Trep72 said:


> Coming on two weeks before our return trip to POP (Oct 14-19) and MNSSHP (Oct 17th).
> 
> Can't believe it's almost here!!!!



adr for la hacienda on the 18th at 4Pm if interested


----------



## Wasre

bubbazippy said:


> DS(14) and I(Dad 47) will be there Dec 3-12.  Would be fun to meet up with more people - more is always merrier at WDW!



Should be a lot of DISers there during that time.  Maybe we'll rival the POP Warner crowd at the rate we're going.   

I'll be there Dec 3-11 staying at CBR.  Should be a nice place to stay.  I think we're going to try to do an organized get together of any DISers interested on Monday 12/6 or sometime around then.  There's a couple threads running for December trips.  The December 2010 Meets! Anyone is Welcome!! thread has a listing of those who will be there with a Google calendar link.  If you go to posting #9, you can get an idea of who might be there when you're there.  Just over 2 months to go!  It can't get here quick enough. 

Feels like it's going  when it needs to go  for the trip.


----------



## transonic

I (39 yr old Dad) and 8 yr old son will be at WDW October 2-10.  Would be nice to connect one or several people with kids the same age to let them explore together.  We're staying at Animal Kingdom DVC.


----------



## zianha

I started out looking for this thread nearly a month ago but I keep getting side-tracked reading other threads!!

Anyway....I'm a single mom (36) with 2 kids- DS8 and DS12. Our next trip is May 29th- June 4th 2011 at Pop. I think it'd be fun to meet up with other DISers during our trip!


----------



## kdunkle904

My family and I live in FL and became passholders this year. My husband works a lot so me and my daughter have started driving down to WDW just for the day. I am 29 and my daughter is 3. Would love to find kids her age and their parents to meet up with so they can have a good time together! PM me if anyone is interested. We usually go on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays.


----------



## lisanki11

kdunkle904 said:


> My family and I live in FL and became passholders this year. My husband works a lot so me and my daughter have started driving down to WDW just for the day. I am 29 and my daughter is 3. Would love to find kids her age and their parents to meet up with so they can have a good time together! PM me if anyone is interested. We usually go on Tuesdays, Wednesdays, and Saturdays.



hi i will be cking in oct 18th and will be there the whole week just let me know if u want to meet up


----------



## moto10mom

We me (41) and my son (14) will be coming to disney for the week of 1/17/2011/- 1/21-2011 would love to find others to hang out with as well as find other teens for my son to ride the rides with.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Wow, its so nice to see so many Single Parents on this board. I LOVE Disney and have been solo, with my godchildren, with my ex-husband, and now I am taking my daughter for her 5th birthday from December 13th - 17th.   I'd love to hear your experiences with travelling solo with the children.


----------



## Bell30012

Some of the best trips I've had to WDW have been just my daughter and I.  Having a friend along or more family is sometimes a good thing but I really think that it strengthens the bond between she and I when we look into each others eyes after a neat new Disney experience.

My traveling solo with my child has presented issues that your situation won't because of your both being the same sex.  Once, it was taking her a really long time in the bathroom and I was concerned that she had come out before me causing us to miss each other so I got someone to check...  My daughter said, "Tell him, to keep his shirt I'll be out when I'm done...  Sheeeeesh!"

We've had three trips so far that were just she and I with another one coming up December 18th - 25th.


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Bell30012 said:


> Some of the best trips I've had to WDW have been just my daughter and I.  Having a friend along or more family is sometimes a good thing but I really think that it strengthens the bond between she and I when we look into each others eyes after a neat new Disney experience.
> 
> My traveling solo with my child has presented issues that your situation won't because of your both being the same sex.  Once, it was taking her a really long time in the bathroom and I was concerned that she had come out before me causing us to miss each other so I got someone to check...  My daughter said, "Tell him, to keep his shirt I'll be out when I'm done...  Sheeeeesh!"
> 
> We've had three trips so far that were just she and I with another one coming up December 18th - 25th.



LOLOL! That's so cute... but totally understandable. Wow, we will just have missed each other... enjoy your upcoming trip and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## Bell30012

Just back and it was great!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Will be DW August 11th - August 18th at POFQ!  Would love to meet up with more people -- the more the merrier!  Me and dd(8).


----------



## miceli20

41 yr olf woman loves disney. will be at WDW march 4-8 with a group of adult friends for the 5k run.  would love to meet a man who love sdisney as much as I do.  If your going to be there let me know


----------



## Bell30012

My daughter (8) and I (44M) will be down March 18-20 for a short trip.  We are planning to introduce my daughter's half-sister (2) to Walt Disney World.  I already got the little kid hooked on the flavor of coffee.  You know the ex-wife must really love me!!!


----------



## Pinkee77

Bell30012 said:


> My daughter (8) and I (44M) will be down March 18-20 for a short trip.  We are planning to introduce my daughter's half-sister (2) to Walt Disney World.  I already got the little kid hooked on the flavor of coffee.  You know the ex-wife must really love me!!!



That's funny!  My DS (now 7) use to stay with my mom and dad before he started school.  My dad got him hooked on coffee when he was around 3 or 4 and he still likes it.  Drives me nuts asking if he can have some of my coffee.

We are residents with APs if you are looking for company in March.


----------



## popdisneytrip

Any other single parents traveling with their children around this time? Staying at the POP century resort.


----------



## Bell30012

Pinkee77 said:


> We are residents with APs if you are looking for company in March.



That may happen...  My DD8 can't figure out why I won't move close enough we can be local.  How children just don't understand things like jobs, cost of living, etc.


----------



## KBR3sComp4Micky!

Anyone else going to be on 3 night Dream cruise Dec 08 or AKL Dec 11-14???


----------



## haleydee

I will be at WDW May 28-June 2.  Myself, my 5 year old son, and possibly my 19-year old brother.  Anyone else going to be around then?  (It's Memorial weekend...)  This is our first trip!  We are staying off-site.


----------



## ksloane

KBR3sComp4Micky! said:


> Anyone else going to be on 3 night Dream cruise Dec 08 or AKL Dec 11-14???



I'll be right behind you. We're cruising on the 17th.

2011 Plans for myself (31) and dd(10)
May 30 - June 8 - WDW
Dec 17  - Cruise - Magic
Dec 26 - Cruise - Dream


----------



## ksloane

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Will be DW June 2nd through June 8th at Caribbean Resort!  Would love to meet up with more people -- the more the merrier!  Me (40) and dd(8).  6 months and counting!



We'll be at Pop May 30 - June 6 (thinking of extending until the 7th)


----------



## zianha

ksloane said:


> We'll be at Pop May 30 - June 6 (thinking of extending until the 7th)



We'll be staying at POP May 29th- June 5th! Maybe we'll cross paths and can say hello!!


----------



## jennyf2

It seems like FOREVER but we are planning on going back August 21-28th, probably staying at our home away from home ASSports 

Anyone else???


----------



## santadog

jennyf2 said:


> I seems like FOREVER but we are planning on going back August 21-28th, probably staying at our home away from home ASSports
> 
> Anyone else???



We'll be there 8/19 to the 29th. Staying at Pop. Disney Dad (45) With my daughter (6)


----------



## Pinkee77

We have APs and are usually at the parks every other Saturday.  Happy to meet up for a ride or something with other single moms or dads. A little adult conversation while waiting in line for rides would help me keep my sanity - or at least it would if I had any.


----------



## santadog

Pinkee77 said:


> We have APs and are usually at the parks every other Saturday.  Happy to meet up for a ride or something with other single moms or dads. A little adult conversation while waiting in line for rides would help me keep my sanity - or at least it would if I had any.



We're over six months out, but that's a definite possibility, after a week, my daughter will probably be craving kid attention as much as I'll be craving adult contact...


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Well as luck sometimes go we have had to be flexible with our plans (single mom changing dates to match babysitter's vacation dates!).  We are now traveling August 11 - August 18 and are staying at POFQ.  Anyone else going in August??


----------



## camikey

Any single parents ou there traveling on the DREAM Jully 10th????


----------



## melmar136

yosh12 said:


> Single Dad...yes a Dad LOL, taking his 13 yr old son from August 19-25 2011. New to the single scene....promised my son when I was married we were going and not going to disappoint him LOL. Staying at Pop Century!!!!!



Hi!  I will be there 8/21-8/25/11, with my (then) 12 yr old daughter....most likely at POR (haven't booked the hotel part yet) and then going on the Dream on 8/25...is this your son's 1st time there?


----------



## NickNElliesMom

single Mom traveling with ds age 12 (when we go) and dd age 8, staying at All Star Movies 8/21-8/27.


----------



## pjbeagle

NickNElliesMom said:


> single Mom traveling with ds age 12 (when we go) and dd age 8, staying at All Star Movies 8/21-8/27.



Perfect ages. Mine were the same ages last summer and we had a blast.


----------



## NickNElliesMom

PJ, any tips you might have on how to stay sane with the 2 of them, would be great?


----------



## redwingfan3991

Any single parents going to be on the Disney Magic for the April 23, 2011 sailing ?

It will be myself and ds8


----------



## Audria407

redwingfan3991 said:


> Any single parents going to be on the Disney Magic for the April 23, 2011 sailing ?
> 
> It will be myself and ds8



So close! DD10 and I will be on the Magic April 30. Hope you enjoy it, I'm so curious to see how the singles events go. We'll see you as you debark!


----------



## Singledad

arriving at ASMu on may 31st, checking out june 3rd, but into another hotel. just haven't set it up yet. will actually be leaving the world june 5th.


----------



## MKCP1984

Madeleinesmommy said:


> Well as luck sometimes go we have had to be flexible with our plans (single mom changing dates to match babysitter's vacation dates!).  We are now traveling July 21st - July 29th and are staying at POFQ.  Anyone else going in July??



Hi fellow single Mom,
We have plans for 7/26 thru 7/31 at BWV.  AND, the most exciting part, DD(12) and DS(9) are enrolled in the YES program at Hollywood studios for the "animation magic."  They (and I) are thrilled and have begun the countdown.
Are you planning any waterparks?  How old are your lil' ones?


----------



## jennyf2

NickNElliesMom said:


> single Mom traveling with ds age 12 (when we go) and dd age 8, staying at All Star Movies 8/21-8/27.



Hello!

We will be at the ASSports the 21st-28th


----------



## toniosmom

My DS6 and I will be at BCV April 12-21.  This is our first stay at BCV and I'm looking forward to being walking distance to Epcot.  I expect that we will have several days of just swimming, no parks.  

Can anyone tell me if there are any single parent meets scheduled during that time?


----------



## Babymoon

I will be traveling to WDW in late August with my 11 and 13 year old daughters.  I would love to meet up with any other single parents!


----------



## Babymoon

santadog said:


> We'll be there 8/19 to the 29th. Staying at Pop. Disney Dad (45) With my daughter (6)



I will be there around the same time!  We're staying at Pop too.  My girls are 11 and 13.


----------



## Babymoon

jennyf2 said:


> It seems like FOREVER but we are planning on going back August 21-28th, probably staying at our home away from home ASSports
> 
> Anyone else???



We'll be arriving on the 27th at Pop Century.  Too bad our dates didn't mesh better!


----------



## Organic Cleaner

what a great idea


----------



## Bell30012

We leave this Thursday night for a weekend trip at AKL.  My DD8 and I are introducing her two-year-old sister to WDW.  I can't wait to see her face.


----------



## dollnmomo

We will be arriving on Aug. 21st after flying all day from Portland, OR.  Staying at POP from the 21st to 24th then to AKV Jambo from the 24th to the 30th.  DS (8) and DD (13) plan on swimming at POP the night we arrive. Hope to see some of you there.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

MKCP1984 said:


> Hi fellow single Mom,
> We have plans for 7/26 thru 7/31 at BWV.  AND, the most exciting part, DD(12) and DS(9) are enrolled in the YES program at Hollywood studios for the "animation magic."  They (and I) are thrilled and have begun the countdown.
> Are you planning any waterparks?  How old are your lil' ones?




No, we are not doing any waterparks this year.  My dd is 8 turning 9 this September.  She is so excited she can't wait.  I think she is already packing under her bed!


----------



## Wendy5055

We are at the Grand Floridian July 22nd to 26th.


----------



## MKCP1984

This may not be the right thread, but _Happy Mother's Day_!!  (especially to all of you single Mom's out there)


----------



## melmar136

MKCP1984 said:


> This may not be the right thread, but _Happy Mother's Day_!!  (especially to all of you single Mom's out there)


----------



## TekMickey

I see a handful of people will be there the end of May thru the first week of June.

My Princess and I will be there June 6th - 12th.  We might cross some paths.


----------



## PeterDisfan

Me and my 2 kids and friends are going to Beach Club July 27th to Aug 2nd


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Hey everyone! I think I posted here when I brought my babes there in December for her birthday and she has informed me, in no uncertain terms, that we will be back there this year too. SOOOOO, I've booked Dec 4-10th 2011 if anyone is planning ahead!  Hope to see you all there!


----------



## MKCP1984

PeterDisfan said:


> Me and my 2 kids and friends are going to Beach Club July 27th to Aug 2nd


We will be at BWV July 26-Aug1!!  (2 children also...)  See you then!


----------



## MikkeMus

Nice thread  Have to post here so i can follow up on this if/when i go to Disneyland with my kids.


----------



## Bell30012

My DD8 and I will be driving down to WDW Next Sunday (5/22) through Wednesday or Thursday.  I think we'll be staying at POP but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## BuckeyeDad

Me 37 and DD 7 and DD8 will be doing our first solo trip to AKL.  Very excited, but a little nervous too...I'm outnumbered


----------



## zianha

Me and my two boys will be at Pop May 29th- June 5th!


----------



## moto10mom

going solo with 14yr son, looking for others to hangout with.


----------



## ksloane

zianha said:


> Me and my two boys will be at Pop May 29th- June 5th!



That's almost the same dates for myself and my dd10. We are at Pop too!  We will be there May 30 - June 7


----------



## Singledad

zianha said:


> Me and my two boys will be at Pop May 29th- June 5th!





ksloane said:


> That's almost the same dates for myself and my dd10. We are at Pop too!  We will be there May 30 - June 7



i'll be at asmu and cbr may 31st to june 5th!


----------



## ksloane

zianha said:


> Me and my two boys will be at Pop May 29th- June 5th!



How old are your boys?



Singledad said:


> i'll be at asmu and cbr may 31st to june 5th!



How old and what gender are your kid(s)?


Our trip will be myself and my daughter who is 10!


----------



## DIS_MERI

We will be at Pop Century June 9-16, kids have no idea yet


----------



## Singledad

ksloane said:


> How old and what gender are your kid(s)?
> 
> 
> Our trip will be myself and my daughter who is 10!




just me and my DD(5)  16 days left 4 me!


----------



## ksloane

DIS_MERI said:


> We will be at Pop Century June 9-16, kids have no idea yet



Our trip is a surprise as well.  I'm telling my daughter that morning and then we'll get ready and head to the airport....Can't wait!


----------



## ksloane

Singledad said:


> just me and my DD(5)  16 days left 4 me!



I took my daughter on her own when she was 5.  It was great!  We have 15 days.  It has seemed like forever to get here, but the last couple weeks are going by soooo fast!  

I went today and purchased everything except the rain ponchos.  It's a surprise so I'll start packing this week after she's in bed.


----------



## Singledad

not a surprise, and we went last year as well. this one is just a better longer trip.


----------



## DIS_MERI

ksloane said:


> Our trip is a surprise as well.  I'm telling my daughter that morning and then we'll get ready and head to the airport....Can't wait!



We are going to Holiday World (localish amusement park) 2 days before and when we finish up there, I plan to ask them if they enjoyed it and let them know we are going to Disney 2 days later   It reduces the time I have to hear about it   It is our first trip and we don't arrive until late on the 9th (my birthday), so our first taste of Disney (other than Pop Century) will be when we hit SWW at DHS.  DS is a *huge* Star Wars fan, I'm so excited for him.  I am not telling him at all that it is SWW, just letting him figure it out when we get there.  I'm going to do the Photopass preorder so we get lots of pictures


----------



## zianha

ksloane said:


> How old are your boys?



My boys are 8 and my oldest turns 13 a week before we go! There are a lot of DISers staying at Pop the same week too!


----------



## zianha

Oh goodness! I guess I'm too excited because I kind of forgot my twin nieces who are 8 and my nephew who is 6 will also be there too!! Don't know how I forgot that when I was so excited that my sister finally decided to go this year!!


----------



## jennyf2

We will be @ our 2nd home   8/11-8/19 staying at ASSP--anyone else ??


----------



## bare necessities

My Princess (5) and I will be there for our first Daddy Daughter Solo trip June 23-30.  Staying at CBR.


----------



## TekMickey

DD(11) and I will be at ASMu evening of June 6th and leaving afternoon on the 12th.
Princess Dinner the night we arrive at Akershus(sp?) in Epcot.   

Fixed


----------



## DIS_MERI

TekMickey said:


> DD(11) and I will be at ASMu evening of June 6th and leaving afternoon on the 12th.
> Princess Dinner the night we arrive at Akershus(sp?) in DHS.



I think Akershus is in Epcot, at Norway, isn't it?
We're planning a breakfast there on the 11th   DS won't be too excited, but he will live


----------



## TekMickey

DIS_MERI said:


> I think Akershus is in Epcot, at Norway, isn't it?
> We're planning a breakfast there on the 11th  DS won't be too excited, but he will live


 
Yes, ma'am you are correct.  I am not sure why I put DHS.
One day he will look back and say I took pictures with Princesses and relish in the fact that he too is a hard core Dis'er.


----------



## DIS_MERI

TekMickey said:


> Yes, ma'am you are correct.  I am not sure why I put DHS.
> One day he will look back and say I took pictures with Princesses and relish in the fact that he too is a hard core Dis'er.



Just wanted to make sure, we are still Disney noobs 

He'll probably still be on a Star Wars high from the previous day anyway   What may thrill him less is the CRT breakfast 2 days later, or the 1900 PF dinner the night after that....but, yes, someday he will appreciate his princess pictures   And, after they devote their entire first day of Disney ever to him getting his Star Wars fix, he'll kinda owe it to his sisters anyway!


----------



## TekMickey

DIS_MERI said:


> Just wanted to make sure, we are still Disney noobs
> 
> He'll probably still be on a Star Wars high from the previous day anyway  What may thrill him less is the CRT breakfast 2 days later, or the 1900 PF dinner the night after that....but, yes, someday he will appreciate his princess pictures  And, after they devote their entire first day of Disney ever to him getting his Star Wars fix, he'll kinda owe it to his sisters anyway!


 

Take lots of pictures.  I am sure they will have a blast no matter what the circumstance.


----------



## pawnpusher

Just signed the divorce papers. Just booked a last minute trip with my son (6) for 10 days at the contemporary 5-27-11 to 6/5.  My ex never liked coming to disney and we've gone every year since he was 2.  Now, we go at it alone!  Wish me luck


----------



## Singledad

pawnpusher said:


> Just signed the divorce papers. Just booked a last minute trip with my son (6) for 10 days at the contemporary 5-27-11 to 6/5.  My ex never liked coming to disney and we've gone every year since he was 2.  Now, we go at it alone!  Wish me luck



you will have a BLAST!

and seriously, only two days until you go!?! Wow that *IS* last min!  still  exciting!

i'll be at ASMu may 31st-june 3rd, and CBR june 3-5th with my DD (5).


----------



## MKCP1984

pawnpusher said:


> Just signed the divorce papers. Just booked a last minute trip with my son (6) for 10 days at the contemporary 5-27-11 to 6/5.  My ex never liked coming to disney and we've gone every year since he was 2.  Now, we go at it alone!  Wish me luck



Disney is just the place to be after your split, a happy place to create your new memories.  Good luck and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## wacowgirl

DIS_MERI said:


> What may thrill him less is the CRT breakfast 2 days later, or the 1900 PF dinner the night after that....but, yes, someday he will appreciate his princess pictures



I took my DS who was 15 at the time to 1900 and he had a blast!!! The pictures we took were just awesome! He's a character so he just hammed it up with the step-sisters. He even posed with Prince Charming.

So there's some hope that your DS will enjoy himself  

Have a BLAST!!!


----------



## amy_in_wonderland

My dd (age 14) and I will be there July 3rd through July 8th. We are staying at the Pop for the first time. Anyone gonna be there the first week in July?


----------



## karatemom2

I will be there July 2-6 with my daughter 10 and my son 4, my ex and his girlfriend.  We are staying at Pop for the first time.


----------



## CHCH99

Hi, single mum coming from New Zealand with DS(11) staying at All Star Sports 9th Oct to 14th Oct as part of our 5 week adventure in the USA! Anyone alse there at same time?


----------



## alisonarod

Going August 15-25. Can't wait...

Single dad of two seeking someone who is playful and likes to play wrestle See below--

First Name: Adam

Location: Boston, MA

Age: 35

Sex:Male

Hair/Eye Color:short dark brown hair, blue eyes

Body Type: Athletic and toned

Ethnicity:White

Occupation: Physician Assistant, Owner of three urgent care facilities

Do you have any kids:Yes. 5 year old daughter and 2 year old son

Do you have any pets: Yes, 1 cat

Favorite activities:working out, sports, drinks and apps, waterslide parks, mini golf, amusement parks, wine tasting, cuddling and play wrestling

Favorite movie: All Rocky Movies

Favorite color(s): Blue, Red

Favorite Disney character(s): Have always had a crush on Minnie Mouse

A little bit about yourself: A proud daddy of two beautiful childlren and a kid at heart and extremely affectionate. I love to cuddle. Play wrestling is my favorite so if you're the playful type, that's a huge plus. I love it when a girl is able to pin me down and keep her hand over my mouth to keep me quiet as I try to wiggle out of it. If you're strong enough, definitely IM me


A little bit about your ideal match: Someone who is a giggler, is playful, affectionate, athletic, feisty, down to earth, and likes to play wrestle while trying to keep her hand over my mouth to shush me. Feel free to IM me and ask me more about it. I also like someone who is family oriented and has a good head on her shoulders and really enjoys life. 

Would love to hear from you


----------



## amy_in_wonderland

Maybe we will see you there karatemom2.


----------



## taramoz

CHCH99 said:


> Hi, single mum coming from New Zealand with DS(11) staying at All Star Sports 9th Oct to 14th Oct as part of our 5 week adventure in the USA! Anyone alse there at same time?



I will be there at the nearly same time (Oct 7-12), bringing DD7 and her BFF8!!!  I am from Texas, newly single mom.


----------



## ctnurse

DS 7 and I will be in the World August 17 until August 26.


----------



## CHCH99

taramoz said:


> I will be there at the nearly same time (Oct 7-12), bringing DD7 and her BFF8!!!  I am from Texas, newly single mom.




Hi, our dates are neary the same - are you at the same resort? Not sure what time we will get there on the 9th as getting off a cruise in Port Canaveral but will be rushing over so we don't miss that day! Really enjoying researching this trip as looks like a good time to visit.  We have tickets to MNSSHP for the 11th which we are really looking forward to as we don't celebrate Hallowean here.  We are from Christchurch, NZ and I also have 2 daughters (14) and (17) who are staying back here to study - well thats the theory anyway!


----------



## taramoz

CHCH99 said:


> Hi, our dates are neary the same - are you at the same resort? Not sure what time we will get there on the 9th as getting off a cruise in Port Canaveral but will be rushing over so we don't miss that day! Really enjoying researching this trip as looks like a good time to visit.  We have tickets to MNSSHP for the 11th which we are really looking forward to as we don't celebrate Hallowean here.  We are from Christchurch, NZ and I also have 2 daughters (14) and (17) who are staying back here to study - well thats the theory anyway!



We are staying at the Contempory.  Cruise, awesome, sounds like a great vacation.  We are gonna miss each other on the MNSSHP, we are looking at going on the 10th.  New Zealand must be nice, it's on my list of places to visit someday!  Have you planned out your park days yet?  I am a major planner...


----------



## CHCH99

taramoz said:


> We are staying at the Contempory.  Cruise, awesome, sounds like a great vacation.  We are gonna miss each other on the MNSSHP, we are looking at going on the 10th.  New Zealand must be nice, it's on my list of places to visit someday!  Have you planned out your park days yet?  I am a major planner...



I am usually an over planner and tend to fill in every single minute, I thought disney would be the easy bit of our trip!!  How wrong was I?? I only learnt what an ADR was last month, we have got some but based the days around EMH which I have now learnt is not the smartest move.   Have just ordered the UG which is going to take about 3 weeks to get here then we will sit down and work out exactly what rides etc we want to do and try and do some more detailed planning.
I guess New Zealand is nice, very scenic and unpopulated - we live in the second largest city and the largest in the South Island and the population is less than 300,000. Its actually dropped alot lately as it is a very tough city to live in at the moment with all the earthquakes and aftershocks, heaps of destruction and not much left intact!


----------



## RHMH

Hello to all 

Single custodial Dad and DD 11 This will be our 11th Disney Trip and we still can't wait to get there. Happy vacationing to all of you out there.


----------



## jennyf2

ctnurse said:


> DS 7 and I will be in the World August 17 until August 26.



Our dates overlap a bit   We will be at the ASSP 8/11-8/20...


----------



## RHMH

We received a complimentary up-grade from Pop Century to CBR, My 53rd birthday is July 16th - what a birthday gift that was!!!


----------



## santadog

ctnurse said:


> DS 7 and I will be in the World August 17 until August 26.


DD6 and I will be there at almost the same time (August 19th - 29th)


----------



## APB513

RHMH said:


> We received a complimentary up-grade from Pop Century to CBR, My 53rd birthday is July 16th - what a birthday gift that was!!!



OMG!! That is great!! 

If you don't mind me asking, how did you find out about the upgrade?


----------



## ctnurse

jennyf2 said:


> Our dates overlap a bit   We will be at the ASSP 8/11-8/20...





santadog said:


> DD6 and I will be there at almost the same time (August 19th - 29th)



At least three of us will be there!!!


----------



## RHMH

APB513 said:


> OMG!! That is great!!
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how did you find out about the upgrade?



Sorry for the delay with my response, Dis Destinations e-mailed me with a promotion code and a choice of CBR, PO River, PO French, CSR, OKW or SSR and my DD11 wanted CBR.

Once again sorry for the delay.


----------



## taramoz

RHMH said:


> Hello to all
> 
> Single custodial Dad and DD 11 This will be our 11th Disney Trip and we still can't wait to get there. Happy vacationing to all of you out there.



Hey, my DD7 and I will be there July 8-12!


----------



## APB513

RHMH said:


> Sorry for the delay with my response, Dis Destinations e-mailed me with a promotion code and a choice of CBR, PO River, PO French, CSR, OKW or SSR and my DD11 wanted CBR.
> 
> Once again sorry for the delay.



No problem.  Thanks for the info and congrats on the upgrade


----------



## disneymamakj

Hi everyone myself and my 2 yr old son will be cruising fom barcelona  on the 10 th sept arrive wdw on the 24 th there til 30th have a great vacation guys )


----------



## Jbinafif

Hi.
I will be at Disney with daughter 7, son 6 from august 14-20

Ive read about a lot of single parents with kids having a good time!


----------



## Bell30012

I'll be at ASMu with my DD9 and EXWK2* October 16 - 19, then it will just be my DD9 and I staying at BLT February 19 - 23.

*EXWK2 = Ex-wife's Kid


----------



## MKCP1984

This was our 5th trip (since our split) and we had a wonderful time!!!  DD and DS and I just spent 6 glorious and exhausting days at the WDW, sleeping minimal hours at BW.  We try to make each trip unique by adding something new each time, in addition to enjoying our favorite things. We _finally_ went to AK and Typhoon Lagoon and Disney Quest.  Disney Quest was great for my DS9 since he loves video games and it was 100 degrees outside that day!  
Anyway, I just wanted you to know that "YES, it can be done!"  For you fellow single parents, relax and enjoy making _new_ memories with your kids!!


----------



## Bell30012

My DD8 and I do the same thing.  We make each trip a different focus.  One trip was dedicated to dining.  We ate everywhere, DxDP.  We dedicated another trip to swimming at all the pools.  Yet another trip was dinner shows.


----------



## moto10mom

Me and My DS(15) doing disney, any other singles at this time?


----------



## DragonMomma

Myself (28) and my ds(3 1/2) will be there in october. Would be nice to have a companion his age, or close for a day at one of the parks. Anyone going at that time? We're also hitting MNSSHP on the 31st.


----------



## rapunzelmom

isyt said:


> I will be there with my DD 5 from Oct 9-15 and going to mnsshp on 10/11. Anyone else?


 will overlap you with my DD5!


----------



## shopn24seven

Single w 12 dd, staying at the parks from 12/10 -12/15.


----------



## Bell30012

rapunzelmom said:


> will overlap you with my DD5!



And we overlap you!  My DD9 and EXWK2* will be at ASMu for a short trip Oct 16 - 19.

*EXWK2 = Ex-wife's Kid 2 (She's little, cute and wants to go too!)


----------



## taurus8012

LaLalovesWDW said:


> Hey everyone! I think I posted here when I brought my babes there in December for her birthday and she has informed me, in no uncertain terms, that we will be back there this year too. SOOOOO, I've booked Dec 4-10th 2011 if anyone is planning ahead!  Hope to see you all there!



Wow I wished that we have met sooner my son and I would love to have a partner in Disney.... We invited friends to come with us in Nov.16th-25th     We was there last December ...very nice time .....decided to try turkey time. My son is nine and he has been going twice a year since he was nine months old( Thank goodness for DVC )


----------



## Axelrodb1

My 6 year old son and I are up by Disney/universal alot and I know he would have a lot of fun with more kids to play with! Anyone ever looking for a disney buddy feel free to get ahold of us!


----------



## living20057

I will be staying Aulani with my two sons ages 7 and 11. Will anyone else be visiting during this time?


----------



## jennyf2

200 days from today (but who's counting-lol).  Anyone else planning a August trip??


----------



## Tommy Papa

KarenNY said:


> If you're a single parent that would like to get together with other single parents on an upcoming WDW or US/IOA trip, please post here. You might like to share some time, meals, rides, etc.



Still cant figure out how this works. Trying to post without much success. Will be at the CBR from Feb 29 to Mar 5 with my 12 yo DGD. Any else from DIS going to be there? Tommy Papa is my name on DIS if you can post back.


----------



## disneygrl03

I wish I had found this thread earlier!  I just visited Disney in October with my sister and her kids... tons of kids on that vacation with us girls... they would have loved to meet up with other kids and we definitely would have loved the company of other moms!   I'll have to keep this in mind for the next trip


----------



## oldkeywestkim

Hi,

I'm Kim. I'm a 46 year old single mom. Last summer, I started a facebook group called "Singles who love all things Disney". It is a closed group, meaning only that it is private. If you find the group, click "ask to join", and one of us will be happy to add you. There are lots of DISboard people there and many DVC owners too. It's a very friendly, growing group, and we'd love for any of you to join us. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## bubbazippy

jennyf2 said:


> 200 days from today (but who's counting-lol).  Anyone else planning a August trip??



Will be there in August, but just a bit too late.  We get there on the 17th, leaving the 26th.  I am hoping to find a kid or two for my Son to hang out with, at least some of the time.


----------



## bubbazippy

oldkeywestkim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Kim. I'm a 46 year old single mom. Last summer, I started a facebook group called "Singles who love all things Disney". It is a closed group, meaning only that it is private. If you find the group, click "ask to join", and one of us will be happy to add you. There are lots of DISboard people there and many DVC owners too. It's a very friendly, growing group, and we'd love for any of you to join us.
> 
> Hope to see you there!



Found and asked.  See you there!


----------



## Bell30012

My DD9 and I (45 M) will be hitting WDW by storm in less than a week.  We are staying over at BLT.  Just a hop, skip and jump from the magic.


----------



## 3PrinceMom

bubbazippy said:


> Will be there in August, but just a bit too late.  We get there on the 17th, leaving the 26th.  I am hoping to find a kid or two for my Son to hang out with, at least some of the time.



Hi!! We will also be there in August, dates are not set in stone....but will be during your time frame. My oldest son is 16...he might appreciate a kid his age to hang out with.


----------



## Trep72

My DD (14) and I will be there Oct. 17-22.  We'll be staying at POP again.


----------



## toolman1

Well looking for trip in august with grand aughters 12 & 9 and me......Always had somelese but ths time just the 3 of us


----------



## mooney4

Hi all, I just found this site and the forums. I will be going to WDW this April during Spring break on a trip with my daughter. She is going on a school trip to play in the Main Street Parade with her marching band. This will only be my second trip to Disney so Im still new at what to see. Im wondering if there might be anyone that might be able to give me ideas on what would be good to do when she is off with her friends. Also if theres anyone who will be down there during the same time??


----------



## toolman1

have found that is nice to go to the same parks as kids just so I  am close and enjoy the parks by meyself


----------



## MyrnieMom

Hi!!!!
First time on a Disney Cruise , doing the Disney Dream July 18th 4 night !! Real excited going crazy reading reviews and tips.

Traveling with my DS(2) DD(14)


----------



## Julmommy

mooney4 said:


> Hi all, I just found this site and the forums. I will be going to WDW this April during Spring break on a trip with my daughter. She is going on a school trip to play in the Main Street Parade with her marching band. This will only be my second trip to Disney so Im still new at what to see. Im wondering if there might be anyone that might be able to give me ideas on what would be good to do when she is off with her friends. Also if theres anyone who will be down there during the same time??



My daughter (5)and I (30) are going to WDW april 17-23 2012. I can't wait we r nervous as well as excited! What days are you going?  Sarah


----------



## TampaRobert

I just booked a cruise on the Disney Dream for my daughter (7) and me (41). I'm posting here to see if there are any other single parents traveling on the cruise (June 15-20).


----------



## jeepzj45106

I'm A 39 Male my Daughter will be 13 Would love to fine another single parent to maybe hang out with a day or two.


----------



## jeepzj45106

You going this year 2012. I'm new to this and don't know whats old or new post




coinkc said:


> This is a great idea!
> 
> I am a single mom to Erin who will turn 8 on our WDW trip this summer. We will be at Pop Century from June 26-July 3.
> 
> Anyone else going to be there at that time??


----------



## Btsvett

32 year old dad going with my DD 8 and DD 9 5/5 till 5/11 staying at wilderness lodge!! We go every year and always stay at wilderness lodge, normally the first week of December so this is my first may trip


----------



## Trep72

Jeep...

That post was from 2004.  You can see post dates on the left, above the person's name.



jeepzj45106 said:


> You going this year 2012. I'm new to this and don't know whats old or new post


----------



## chinarider

single mom going with DD17 June 2-9th, staying on POP


----------



## chinarider

request sent to be added to FB


----------



## MyrnieMom

Single Parent going to Disney Dream...traveling with my DS2, DD14!!!! Anyone else going???!!!!


----------



## Trep72

Single dad going with DD (14) this Oct 17-22.  Staying at POP.  Any other single parents going??


----------



## stitch34

jeepzj45106 said:


> I'm A 39 Male my Daughter will be 13 Would love to fine another single parent to maybe hang out with a day or two.



we'll be there then!


----------



## cjame392

Single mom from NY heading out on MAGIC July 28th with 5 year DD. Any other single parent? .


----------



## OllieDannyandMe

Single mom with DD8 going to WDW August 7-21st.  We will be hopping around to several different resorts during our stay.  DD would have fun playing with kids close to her age.  Anyone else going during that time frame?  Maybe I will join the facebook group!


----------



## shannon1219

Me single mom 36 and DD 17 Oct 4-10 at POFQ


_Posted  from Disboards.com App for  Android_


----------



## jennyf2

OllieDannyandMe said:


> Single mom with DD8 going to WDW August 7-21st.  We will be hopping around to several different resorts during our stay.  DD would have fun playing with kids close to her age.  Anyone else going during that time frame?  Maybe I will join the facebook group!



We'll be there   Can't wait!!!


----------



## kpd320

Single Dad with DD12 and DS 8 on the President Day Weekend Fantasy Cruise 2013...any singles Moms going?


----------



## MKCP1984

oldkeywestkim said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Kim. I'm a 46 year old single mom. Last summer, I started a facebook group called "Singles who love all things Disney". It is a closed group, meaning only that it is private. If you find the group, click "ask to join", and one of us will be happy to add you. There are lots of DISboard people there and many DVC owners too. It's a very friendly, growing group, and we'd love for any of you to join us.
> 
> Hope to see you there!



Hi, I just saw this post and what a great idea!  I am asking and (hopefully) joining since I need to "talk Disney"!!

See you fellow disney people there?!


----------



## ashper99

MyrnieMom said:


> Single Parent going to Disney Dream...traveling with my DS2, DD14!!!! Anyone else going???!!!!



My DD13 and I will be on that cruise


----------



## singlemomcruiser

I am a single mother with a son-6 and daughter-5. We will be on
Disney magic out of NYC August 25th!


----------



## AinW

My 11 (almost 12) y/o DD and I are looking forward to our 2nd single parent trip late this summer.  We're DVC, plan to do a lot of hanging out at WLV then BCV with only a couple of park days.  We would especially like to find someone to meet up with for some waterpark days and as DVC members we can also pool hop to other resorts.

Can't wait til late August!!!!


----------



## lovechild6175

Single mom (37) with daughters (19 and 7) seeking any other single parents going on the cruise?  On the FB cruise meet (closed) group page, but it seems like it's almost exclusively couples.  Would love another single parent to hang out with...


----------



## AWK

Single  Dad 44 DS 13 DD 11 DD 11   Liviing the Dream literally today lol  Just found this thread. Wish I would have found it a year ago


----------



## XxStaceFacexX

My name is Stacey (29) and I am going down in December 10-14 with my DS (2)..just want him to be there and see the castle lights and do the christmas card thing but I would love to share it with someone

Yay for Disney play dates!


----------



## disneybound2012

This is a great thread.  Makes me feel better to know there are other single parents out there taking thier kids to Disney.


----------



## Trep72

disneybound2012 said:


> This is a great thread.  Makes me feel better to know there are other single parents out there taking thier kids to Disney.




I agree!  Now if I could just find other singles that are going when we are going! 

Fellow Okie here, btw.  I'm in S. OKC.  You?


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

Heeeey everyone... well its been a while since I posted our last trip but I will be down with my DD (6) August 29-Sept 1st and then for her annual birthday trip December 7-10. If anyone will be around either time, please reach out!! OH, we also may head down for NJ days which I think is Nov8-9th this year.


----------



## Bravegirls

I love the idea of people meeting each other in Disney especially if things blossom.......how utterly romantic is that?!!!
Don't really think it could work when coming from Scotland but I sooo wish all you guys luck in finding a magical partner at Disney! And if it doesn't work out, at least you will have made new friends who love Disney 2!

PS, if there is any Texas boys out there looking for a wee Scottish lassie then give me a shout! Got a thing for cowboys


----------



## JWBurns

OllieDannyandMe said:


> Single mom with DD8 going to WDW August 7-21st.  We will be hopping around to several different resorts during our stay.  DD would have fun playing with kids close to her age.  Anyone else going during that time frame?  Maybe I will join the facebook group!



@OllieDannyandMe I'll (33) be there on the 13th - 18th with my 9 year old son. Leaving from Dallas, and Staying offsite - looking forward to a great trip!

Hope you made it to WDW today safely!

Jason


----------



## TampaRobert

Bravegirls said:


> I love the idea of people meeting each other in Disney especially if things blossom.......how utterly romantic is that?!!!
> Don't really think it could work when coming from Scotland but I sooo wish all you guys luck in finding a magical partner at Disney! And if it doesn't work out, at least you will have made new friends who love Disney 2!
> 
> PS, if there is any Texas boys out there looking for a wee Scottish lassie then give me a shout! Got a thing for cowboys



All you need to do is speak with your Scottish brogue and you'll have any American man wrapped around your finger!


----------



## BensDaddy

That's a fact


----------



## Bravegirls

Really? Why is the Scottish accent such a turn on for you men? We are the hardest people to understand! yur eejits!


----------



## TampaRobert

Bravegirls said:


> Really? Why is the Scottish accent such a turn on for you men? We are the hardest people to understand! yur eejits!



I can't explain it, but every time I hear a woman with a Scottish accent my heart races. Oh, if only Kelly McDonald knew I existed - LOL. I don't think it's that difficult to understand. There might be some dialects that are harder to understand than others, but I haven't heard one yet that I couldn't figure out. Now, Brad Pitt's Irish accent in Snatch is a totally different story. I couldn't understand a word of that


----------



## BensDaddy

Bravegirls said:
			
		

> Really? Why is the Scottish accent such a turn on for you men? We are the hardest people to understand! yur eejits!



It's just a pretty dialect. Very musical. I don't know about a "turn on", but it's nice to listen to.


----------



## Bravegirls

TampaRobert said:
			
		

> I can't explain it, but every time I hear a woman with a Scottish accent my heart races. Oh, if only Kelly McDonald knew I existed - LOL. I don't think it's that difficult to understand. There might be some dialects that are harder to understand than others, but I haven't heard one yet that I couldn't figure out. Now, Brad Pitt's Irish accent in Snatch is a totally different story. I couldn't understand a word of that



Brad Pitt is just a terrible actor that's all! Love the southern accent, there's such an old fashioned gentlemanly aspect to it that you definitely don't get here! Men dont know how to be men in this country anymore! I'm an old fashioned lass Glaswegian is difficult to understand, that's where I'm from. If we talk too fast then you wouldn't have a clue what we were sayn!


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> It's just a pretty dialect. Very musical. I don't know about a "turn on", but it's nice to listen to.



See?! What a lovely way to look at it! I HATE hearing a Scottish accent on the TV, it's like nails down a blackboard to me!


----------



## BensDaddy

Well, we can't control the Hollywood interpretation of your culture or your dialect, but I understand how you feel. I know that whenever they depict my profession t bothers me. (which is arguably a lot less offensive then them butchering your culture)


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> Well, we can't control the Hollywood interpretation of your culture or your dialect, but I understand how you feel. I know that whenever they depict my profession t bothers me. (which is arguably a lot less offensive then them butchering your culture)



What's your profession?


----------



## BensDaddy

Pilot


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> Pilot



Cool! Short trips or long ones? Does it really matter when u live in America?! Hahaha! I HATE flying, I'm such a scaredy cat! I need to be brave for my daughter when we fly out to Florida or shell end up with a total irrational fear like mine!  ARGH!!!


----------



## BensDaddy

Kind of depends. The lion's share are one or two day trips. The rest are 3 to 7 day trips. Typically traveling around 3 weeks out of the month and home the other week trying to give the family undivided attention. No need to be scared of flying. It's the drive to the airport that should scare ya!


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> Kind of depends. The lion's share are one or two day trips. The rest are 3 to 7 day trips. Typically traveling around 3 weeks out of the month and home the other week trying to give the family undivided attention. No need to be scared of flying. It's the drive to the airport that should scare ya!



Argh! Flying 3 weeks a month! That's sounds torturous! It's the taking off and landing I hate. The last time I was on a plane i was on my own and it was horrific! I lost my boarding pass and everything! I was a wreak! I don't drink but I had 3 glasses of wine by the time I landed! Hahahaha! Was only an hr flight to Bristol! Pathetic eh?!


----------



## BensDaddy

I'm not an airline pilot so I can't speak to things like boarding passes. Lol


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> I'm not an airline pilot so I can't speak to things like boarding passes. Lol



Eh?! What kinda pilot are u then? Thought there was only one kind


----------



## BensDaddy

I'm a corporate pilot. I fly a business aircraft for a large company... Kind of a private airline if you want to think of it that way.


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> I'm a corporate pilot. I fly a business aircraft for a large company... Kind of a private airline if you want to think of it that way.



I see! That's a pretty cool job to have! Like a chauffeur driven plane?! Wow! I have a job that's the complete opposite from that! I run my own home care company for the elderly i love it! The stories older people can tell fascinate me! What I would give to have been young in the 30s through to the 60s! But hey I'm only 32, nah chance of that!


----------



## BensDaddy

Sounds like your job is far more honorable than mine. Caring for those who are nearing the end of life's journey seems like a noble profession. Good for you!


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> Sounds like your job is far more honorable than mine. Caring for those who are nearing the end of life's journey seems like a noble profession. Good for you!



Yours sounds more exciting though its a difficult job *** I get really attached to people quickly and I know some don't have long left. No one has died on me yet so fingers crossed they all live til they're 150! I've got loads of wee grannies now which is cool *** I don't have any grandparents left! So is it the same passenger u have or do they change? Take it it's only the fat cats who get to go in your wee plane? CEOs etc? I'm a company director so I should have my own plane n pilot eh?! I wish hahahaha!


----------



## Bravegirls

The *** is the word because, I write ***! Lazy Scottish writer


----------



## BensDaddy

If I do my job properly, it is not exciting at all.


----------



## BensDaddy

Bravegirls said:
			
		

> The *** is the word because, I write ***! Lazy Scottish writer



I still have no idea what the word is... Lol, but it's ok.


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> I still have no idea what the word is... Lol, but it's ok.



Disboards doesn't like my made up words clearly! It's a three letter word short for 'because'!


----------



## Bravegirls

BensDaddy said:
			
		

> If I do my job properly, it is not exciting at all.



I doubt that!


----------



## BensDaddy

Got it. No worries.


----------



## Suziewan

Hey all!  I'm travelling to WDW with my DS to celebrate his 8th birthday.  We will be there from 12/29 to 1/7 and are staying at AOA.  We would love to meet up with other moms/dads and kids just to have some company other than each other here and there.  I'm sure I'll be craving a little adult conversation after a few days.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Trep72 said:


> Single dad going with DD (14) this Oct 17-22.  Staying at POP.  Any other single parents going??



We're there the week before (during Norman's fall break).  Taking DS7 and a friend from work is going on her first trip with her DS10!!  

We'll be there October 9-14.  Short one for us, but it's last minute, and we're already taking off a week in December to go down for the holidays.


----------



## Trep72

It's great to see another Okie on here and so close too!  Too bad we're gonna be there just a week apart!  Too bad Moore and Norman can't have the same Fall breaks.

We're headed on our first Disney cruise on Spring Break next year.  In fact, it's our first cruise ever!



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> We're there the week before (during Norman's fall break).  Taking DS7 and a friend from work is going on her first trip with her DS10!!
> 
> We'll be there October 9-14.  Short one for us, but it's last minute, and we're already taking off a week in December to go down for the holidays.


----------



## coolspirit44

Hi 
I am cruising with my 12 year old son and 8 year old daughter on the Disney Fantasy on 9/15/12.  Would love to find others on this cruise as well.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Trep72 said:


> It's great to see another Okie on here and so close too!  Too bad we're gonna be there just a week apart!  Too bad Moore and Norman can't have the same Fall breaks.
> 
> We're headed on our first Disney cruise on Spring Break next year.  In fact, it's our first cruise ever!



I think you guys started before we did, too.  How weird that you have fall break after we do.  How many days do you guys get?  I'd love for us to go to year round like OKC and get a two week fall break!!  Would work much better with my WDW plans. 

How fun!!  We still haven't taken the cruising leap.  Thought about doing one out of Galveston since we're so much closer to that than Florida.  You'll have to let me know how you guys like it!


----------



## Trep72

Yeah, we started a week before you.

We get three days total, but the first day is considered parent/teacher conference, then the next two are the official "Fall Break" days.   We're coming home on that Monday after.

I looked into the cruises out of Galveston, but they ended up being more expensive, as they are only 7-day cruises.  Since I'm taking the kiddo's BFF, I couldn't shell out that money for all 3 of us this time.  



PolyndianPrincessJes said:


> I think you guys started before we did, too.  How weird that you have fall break after we do.  How many days do you guys get?  I'd love for us to go to year round like OKC and get a two week fall break!!  Would work much better with my WDW plans.
> 
> How fun!!  We still haven't taken the cruising leap.  Thought about doing one out of Galveston since we're so much closer to that than Florida.  You'll have to let me know how you guys like it!


----------



## Cmundson

Dad & Son (5) going to WDW 10/26 until 11/2...
Staying at POP...
Anyone else going to be there around the same time???


----------



## washerebefore




----------



## aidenhoney

Looking for other single parents who would like to meet up, possibly share hotels etc. I have an 11 year old son and usually visit in late october and late april.


----------



## aidenhoney

Sorry, new to this still figuring out how to reply within a post.


----------



## aidenhoney

Cmundson said:


> Dad & Son (5) going to WDW 10/26 until 11/2...
> Staying at POP...
> Anyone else going to be there around the same time???


I have not completely booked my trip yet, but I think we may overlap a couple days. We are also staying at Pop end of Oct./beginning of Nov. I have taken my son (11) alone once before by myself (just a few days) when DH was too ill to go on planned trip. This will be my first trip as a single mom since DH passed away in April. Meeting up with someone even just for a meal at the hotel might take our mind off missing him. I also saw your post about another adult that cancelled. I know your dilemma, if it's 2 or 4 people, the cost is not much different. I thought about seeing if anyone wanted to go in on a hotel package. Staying in a hotel with a stranger though makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

I am actually not a parent (yet), but I have worked as a nanny for about 4 years. I was  supposed to go to Disney with another family as a nanny over Thanksgiving, but they had to cancel, so I decided to go ahead and come by myself. If there are any single parents out there who can't handle some of the rides, or single dads who might need some help figuring out all the Princess stuff, I would be more than happy to meet up with you! I'll be staying at the Pop Century from October 10-16. I'm great with kids of all ages, and I'm pretty good at engaging in adult conversation as well


----------



## Trep72

PrincessEmilyRuth said:


> I am actually not a parent (yet), but I have worked as a nanny for about 4 years. I was  supposed to go to Disney with another family as a nanny over Thanksgiving, but they had to cancel, so I decided to go ahead and come by myself. If there are any single parents out there who can't handle some of the rides, or single dads who might need some help figuring out all the Princess stuff, I would be more than happy to meet up with you! I'll be staying at the Pop Century from October 10-16. I'm great with kids of all ages, and I'm pretty good at engaging in adult conversation as well



We arrive the day after you leave.


----------



## PrincessEmilyRuth

Trep72 said:


> We arrive the day after you leave.



Aw, that's too bad  It would have been nice to have the company!


----------



## Trep72

PrincessEmilyRuth said:


> Aw, that's too bad  It would have been nice to have the company!



There's always a cruise in March!


----------



## BringingUpDisney

Cmundson said:


> Dad & Son (5) going to WDW 10/26 until 11/2...
> Staying at POP...
> Anyone else going to be there around the same time???



I will be there with my nearly 2 daughter 10/31 - 11/7.


----------



## Trep72

14 more days!!!!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Trep72 said:
			
		

> 14 more days!!!!



We're down to seven!! Well, six in a few hours!!


----------



## cmrew

next visit Christmas time!


----------



## firsttimedisneyy

Hi there

I am a single parent and will be travelling on the Fantasy on November 10 from port canaveral. So thats me and DS who is 7. 

Very excited since this is our first Disney cruise.

If there are anyone going on the same cruise, please let me know!

Sylvia


----------



## pumpkinshine

single mom going to WDW with DD9 December 8-15th, Haven't told her we are going yet so not sure if she will want to just hang with me but now single would be fun to chat with others that love DISNEY as much as we do.


----------



## pookybean

Any single parents going for christmas week?

i will be there with my 3 12/20-28 staying at pop if anyone would like to meet up for some adult conversation!

this is the first trip where it will be just me and the kids (one of my aunts usually hijacks our trips) so im sure i will need a little break a time or two!


----------



## nataliej_vk

Single mom with a 5 year old We are heading on the Dream for Dec 9th then WDW from the 13th to the 16th. It is our third trip and I officially love it so much!!! its becoming  a yearly tradition with me and my Daughter


----------



## ahoggarth

I am a single mom of two boys and we are going on our second Disney Cruise on Jan 18th 2013 to the Western Carribean on the Fantasy.  Are there any other single parents out there going to be on this cruise?  Last year I was content to spend time solely with the kids but they are older now and I don't think they will want to hang out with me much


----------



## Palmtree767

Anyone visiting January 13-18 2013??  I will be traveling alone with my infant son.  Send me an e-mail at  Apeters767 at gmail.com


----------



## PJfan

3 and 5 years old
Anyone out there?  Drop a line.


----------



## Lreip

Hi all

Single mom also traveling with another single mom. My son is 10yrs old her daughter will be 18 so they dont have much in common. Would be nice for him to make a friend on the trip. We will be staying at the Disneys Sports from 8/18-8/22/13 and then on to the Disney Dream.


----------



## RN611

Hi there, single mom (40) spending Presidents' Day weekend with my outgoing 6 year old son.  Any others going?


----------



## mikesdisneymom

Single mom (38) taking my son (15), May 18 - 27.  We will staying at All Star Movies.


----------



## bentopher

Good Morning all...

Yet another single mom..  going with my 2 boys 5 and 61/2 years old.
May 15-22, 2013..  for Star Wars weekend!

We are staying at POP.


----------



## tinkerbell1984

bentopher said:


> Good Morning all...
> 
> Yet another single mom..  going with my 2 boys 5 and 61/2 years old.
> May 15-22, 2013..  for Star Wars weekend!
> 
> We are staying at POP.



We will be there around that time as well. My son will be turning 7 on our trip.


----------



## mikesdisneymom

I am taking my son for a surprise trip.  He will be turning 16, and he loves Star Tours.  His birthday on the 20th of May.  It is so hard keeping this as a surprise. I would love to meet up with you.


----------



## DisneyFans222

Member deleted this message.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Anyone around March 13-20? A girlfriend and I are doing WDW that week with the kiddos. Lots of park time for us!


----------



## shopn24seven

I will be around from March 9¬14, at BC with my 13 dd.


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

shopn24seven said:
			
		

> I will be around from March 9¬14, at BC with my 13 dd.



We might cross paths on our way in and your way out. We check into BC on March 13.


----------



## jelaine143

Single mom bringing 8 year old son March 24-28, 2013.  AoA!!!!


----------



## Tammy296

Single mom going alone April 11 - 17. This was not originally something planned. My best friend backed out at the last minute. Was already planning a kids stay in the fall if free dining came out....

Any one else going alone?


----------



## CaoilinnsMom

Single mom going week after Memorial Day with my daughter(4) would love to meet up with other single parents who might have friends for my daughter.  A little adult conversation would be nice too


----------



## Delilahrose

Single mom 43 traveling to WDW 8/18-8/22/13


----------



## Irishman

Single Dad...Taking 16 year old son 7-6-2013....ROLLERCOASTERING...hitting all three parks.....Plus Williamsburg VA in June..HAHA


----------



## RoseRoni2

I am taking my DD 14 to Disney World July 17-July 24.


----------



## angelabrezovsky

I  am too a single mom of two girls dd5 and dd7 and I will be taking them along with my sister who is 9 to disney world November 10- November 15. The last time we have went was 3 years ago. My oldest says she remembers and my youngest has no clue. I will be surprising them with this trip they have no idea. I made it big with baskets for the car tide shirts for each day that I made and all!


----------



## MamaSammy

Single Mom with DD 8 and DD 6 going to the world July 15th-July 20th. Staying at POP!

Anyone else going to be in the world at that time?


----------



## Donald Duck888

Hi all,

Not single but will be single on my trip with my 6yr old daughter as my wife does not want to come. Going to be down for star wars weekend and flower and garden (May 15 -21). First solo Daddy Daughter trip.


----------



## momofboyz3

Hi~ single mom here ds 13, ds 13, ds 9 staying POR end of May! Yay!


----------



## Bethnde1

My 12yo daugher & i will be in Orlando during the week of May 13-17th in disney & May 18th in Universal. Sadly, I'll be missing 1/2 of my family, so we thought we'd invite our  other family members, You know, those mutual diisney fans to a mini bday celebration. We'll order a nice custom cake for everyone to share & no presents needed, just your presence will be best.


----------



## Bethnde1

bentopher said:


> Good Morning all...
> 
> Yet another single mom..  going with my 2 boys 5 and 61/2 years old.
> May 15-22, 2013..  for Star Wars weekend!
> 
> We are staying at POP.



My daughter is trying to throw me a 40th birthday where dreams come true! She's 12 yo, lol...She is picking out a custom bday cake from disney. We could never eat that much by ourselves. Would you & your kids like to come (the lobby of the contemporary hotel to watch the fireworks) join us?


----------



## PeterDisfan

Single dad here.. Trying to get down there end of June.. 2 kids, 17 and 20


----------



## AllyC

Hi all 
I am a single mum travelling from the UK, Oct 18th for two weeks with two children 9 and 14 any tips from other 'singlewithkids' gratefully received!
It will be my first time at Disney-world and my first time in the USA


----------



## melomouse

@ Bethnde1~~ It will be great birthday! I have been a widow now for almost 12 years and been doing WDW every summer & more if I can swing it with DD and DS - 4 1/2 years apart!
Tell EVERYONE it is your birthday, be nice and let the pixie dust come your way! Wish we could be there, but we are booked for late August.

@ AllyC - Read up on everything you can on these boards before you go. I still stay glued to the boards every time I go just to see what wisdom my fellow DIS'ers have.Your kids are the same age apart as mine - that works well because likely every\one will do all the attractions, and if you are split up and someone's in the next row, it's not a tragedy for the little ones.
 Have fun! 

Feel free to ask away! Meanwhile - travelling this time and staying AKL and BWV with my BFF , also a single parent. We have 2 young adults and three teens between us - so keep this is mind if your plans include WDW after 8/18!


----------



## AllyC

@melomouse Thanks we will have fun and are already so excited! I will take your advice and plan as much as possible and read up on here. 

We are staying at POFQ I choose that as it is small and I think we are going to be in shock when we arrive anyway as we live nearly two hours from the nearest big city so it is going to be an experience! 

I got free Quick service dining but I have booked a 8.10 res for Crystal palace Character brekkie is this worth keeping? 

Also another question is it worth me paying for the Halloween party? Has anyone been to this ? I am tempted as my daughter says it will be fab?

Should I book and pay in advance for the photopass? any thoughts on this would be welcome? I thought it sounded good as otherwise we will not have many photos of all three of us.

Really appreciate any tips I think I need all the help I can get!


----------



## melomouse

Good Evening Ally & Single Parents!

PQFQ is PERFECT! 1st place we ever stayed on property! You shall love it!

Someone else may have thoughts on the CP breakfast - we have only done 1 Ohana breakfast, other than that, character dinners only!

Halloween Party??? We've done it twice and it got better the 2nd time! Yes, worth - but take that day off from the parks because you can be up all night - and one must never miss Hallowishes! And your kids are a GREAT age for this..

Photopass - only if you need every single thing documented- but I know nothing - never tried it!


----------



## AllyC

@Melomouse,  I think your right Mickey's  Halloween party should not be missed! I will be prepared for a late night that night! I am glad I choose POFQ as all the write ups seem good and I like the sound of the boat to downtown Disney also! 
Thanks for your tips!


----------



## Disneyandphilliesfan

Bethnde1 said:


> My daughter is trying to throw me a 40th birthday where dreams come true! She's 12 yo, lol...She is picking out a custom bday cake from disney. We could never eat that much by ourselves. Would you & your kids like to come (the lobby of the contemporary hotel to watch the fireworks) join us?



Have a magical birthday


----------



## gymjen

single mom making my second trip down to WDW with my DD (now 8), staying 12/19-12/24


----------



## luv2sleep

Any single parents going in early January 2014? We will be there from Jan 1-4.


----------



## DisMomNC

Hi there!  I'm looking for other solo Disney travelers out there.  I don't have a trip planned as of yet but I'm thinking about traveling around the time of the Food & Wine Festival.  Anyone out there?  lol


----------



## Suzyq007

DisMomNC said:


> Hi there!  I'm looking for other solo Disney travelers out there.  I don't have a trip planned as of yet but I'm thinking about traveling around the time of the Food & Wine Festival.  Anyone out there?  lol



Hello! Traveling solo arriving on 9/28 and staying through 10/3. My boyfriend bailed on my trip but I'm not letting him ruin my good time! Looking to meet other travelers going during the same time to ride/wonder around with at times. Keep in touch if you book during those dates!


----------



## KC78

Hi All! 

Single Mom headed to The World for Christmas this year with my 2 daughters who will be 17 and 9. This will be our first trip that it's just the 3 of us. Usually have family tag along with us on our trips. Anyone else headed there for Christmas???


----------



## disney_girl125

Hello! I'll be going August 4th with my 3 kids. Staying at pop!


----------



## DisMomNC

I'm going to see if I could work these dates out.  That's my favorite time to go. I would love to meet up.


----------



## luv2sleep

KC78 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Single Mom headed to The World for Christmas this year with my 2 daughters who will be 17 and 9. This will be our first trip that it's just the 3 of us. Usually have family tag along with us on our trips. Anyone else headed there for Christmas???



How long are you staying? We will be there from Jan 1-4.


----------



## bocaj1431

I love this thread!  My son and I went to DW last Sept for our very first trip.  Our trip was just after my divorce.  The trip was amazing but everywhere I turned there were families and couples.  I remember thinking I must be the only single parent there.  It was a little lonely at times.  

After reading this thread I won't feel so out of place on our upcoming trip.


----------



## luv2sleep

bocaj1431 said:


> I love this thread!  My son and I went to DW last Sept for our very first trip.  Our trip was just after my divorce.  The trip was amazing but everywhere I turned there were families and couples.  I remember thinking I must be the only single parent there.  It was a little lonely at times.
> 
> After reading this thread I won't feel so out of place on our upcoming trip.



I have a single mom friend who gets depressed because that's what she notices when she goes out somewhere. She's even moving out of our town because ours is "too family oriented". That's bizarre to me because our schools are great, crime is low, etc. Just a great place to raise kids. 

Anyway, I tend to either not notice the family/couple phenomenon,  am too busy with my own child to care, or just don't care and am clueless. We went about a month ago and this post  is the first time I even thought about that issue. When we were there I was concerned about fun, logistics, and avoiding a meltdown. I didn't even think about how I was alone. WDW is just so easy as a single parent that it never crossed my mind.

 So, do your best to not think that your situation is different, uncomfortable, or negative or that someone else's is better. Just get out there and have fun! Who cares if others are coupled up! I know what that's like and divorced it, lol. Right now I'm better off. When I see couples I think of everything they have to put up with. Hopefully it's great between them but marriage is hard and at this point I'm not willing to go back. I enjoy my time with my son and the freedom of not dealing with another person'a anger or constant disgruntlement. It's very freeing to just be with your child and have fun the way you want to.


----------



## Piper23

I'm a single mom going on a cruise with my 16 year old daughter.  I think she will be hanging out with me, but there are cool activities for teens that she may  go to also.

I've hooked up with a FEE group here and on Facebook, so I may have some people I'd feel comfortable with joining for activities on the ship and such.  I've been divorced 12 years, so also quite comfortable being by myself.


----------



## KC78

luv2sleep said:


> How long are you staying? We will be there from Jan 1-4.



Right now we are staying at SSR from 12/17 to 12/27...but we are waitlisted to stay at AKV til the 30th. BUT...my return flight home right now is Jan 2nd because I'm hoping to extend our trip that far out, we just don't have a place to stay yet!

Where are you staying?


----------



## luv2sleep

KC78 said:


> Right now we are staying at SSR from 12/17 to 12/27...but we are waitlisted to stay at AKV til the 30th. BUT...my return flight home right now is Jan 2nd because I'm hoping to extend our trip that far out, we just don't have a place to stay yet!
> 
> Where are you staying?



We are staying at SSR all 3 nights.


----------



## dsdeleon

Suzyq007 said:


> Hello! Traveling solo arriving on 9/28 and staying through 10/3. My boyfriend bailed on my trip but I'm not letting him ruin my good time! Looking to meet other travelers going during the same time to ride/wonder around with at times. Keep in touch if you book during those dates!



I'll be there from 9/24 - 10/1. Dropping the kids off at Cub's Den on 9/30 and hitting the Epcot Food and Wine Fest!


----------



## jmueller216

Staying at POP 8/4-8/10 with my two kids.


----------



## MichelleWDWfan

DS 18 and I will be staying at POP Sept 25-30 and going to MNSSHP on the 27th

Really looking forward to this trip...our 1st time for MNSSHP


----------



## terri33inne

luv2sleep said:


> I didn't even think about how I was alone. WDW is just so easy as a single parent that it never crossed my mind.



That's what I love about it... I've looked into other vacations for my daughter & I, ... Disney just makes it sooo easy as a single parent.  Once the plane lands everything is really taken care of for you.


----------



## Dayman99

Just seeing who will be there around the same time.....Let me know and maybe we can hang out!


Steve


----------



## b-c-k-a

Staying on property 12/4-8 with my 2 girls  18 and 6


----------



## samanthap

Single mom traveling to Poly 12/10-12/15 with youngest son, age 11.  We can't  wait!


----------



## kalebsmommy424

I am taking my son (3) on the Disney Wonder April 9th -13th from Miami to Bahamas..would love to meet a few of you!


----------



## luv2sleep

Sailing on the Disney Fantasy Jan 4-11, 2014. Anyone else?


----------



## shortcurl

A


----------



## cassjg

Mother and son (18) headed Jan 17-20.


----------



## rhpaw




----------



## mawdecpeyaug

Single mom staying at Old Key West 2/19/14 to 2/22/14 and then cruising on Disney Dream 4 days.   returning to beach club villas 2/27 to 3/2.   Taking 3 kids.   DS 10 DS 8 and DD 7.   We've gone every year since oldest was born.  Anyone else going on cruise or in WDW in February? Would love to meet.


----------



## mawdecpeyaug

Thank you for this post!  I'm getting divorced and was a bit down (well sometimes more than a bit) about not having a partner on this trip and being surrounded by families and couples.   But it made me think how my trip to WDW in 2012 with just me and kids was amazing.  No adult meltdowns.  We ate Mickey bars for dinner so we could ride more rides and ate dinner in bed on a rainy day!  I didn't miss him then so why the heck should I miss him this trip!


----------



## lovedisneycruise

mawdecpeyaug said:


> Thank you for this post!  I'm getting divorced and was a bit down (well sometimes more than a bit) about not having a partner on this trip and being surrounded by families and couples.   But it made me think how my trip to WDW in 2012 with just me and kids was amazing.  No adult meltdowns.  We ate Mickey bars for dinner so we could ride more rides and ate dinner in bed on a rainy day!  I didn't miss him then so why the heck should I miss him this trip!



Hey I was just reading the end of this thread and your post spoke to me.  The most empowering thing I EVER did as a single parent was way back in 1999 when I took my 2 small children to WDW alone for Christmas (after my divorce).  It was the most amazing trip I have ever done, so much so that we went for Christmas the next 5 years straight!  Do it if you can financially, as the feelings of empowerment and bonding with your children cannot be matched.

As of last year, my children are out on their own and young adults, so my NEW dilemma is solo travel!  We stress so much when things change, but I think if we can keep the right attitude, we will really have a great time, either alone or with our children!


----------



## TrudyNH

I'm a married single mom of a wonderful 14 year old and we travel everywhere together.  My husband is too busy working or with friends to enjoy life with us.  I don't let that stop me......I'm living my life now!

2013 I took my son and his best friend to Disney and Universal for 10 days and loved every second of it.  I rented a house and car and let the boys pick our schedule.  I'm anxiously planning the next trip for 2015 spring break and think February 26 to March 7 will work.  It's a long way off but I'd love to meet other moms with 14/15 year olds!!


----------



## Donald Duck888

TrudyNH said:


> I'm a married single mom of a wonderful 14 year old and we travel everywhere together.  My husband is too busy working or with friends to enjoy life with us.  I don't let that stop me......I'm living my life now!



Wow this sounds like me with the exception of my being the dad and my daughter being much younger. My wife never seems to want to go so i finally decided to start going without her lol.


----------



## TrudyNH

Donald Duck888 said:


> Wow this sounds like me with the exception of my being the dad and my daughter being much younger. My wife never seems to want to go so i finally decided to start going without her lol.



People often have trouble accepting the fact that we are together but separate.  I'm use to it as it's always been that way.  I travelled with my DS for the first time when he was 1 and realized it helped to build our strong relationship.   We love parks, crowds, weird weather, long lines, crappy food......in other words Disney and Universal Parks!!  DH will be off to Vegas next year with just the guys for his 50th while I hit Orlando again.  Wondering what I'll do with myself when DS doesn't want to travel anymore.  Adopt a kid perhaps!!!   Lol


----------



## mawdecpeyaug

TrudyNH said:


> I'm a married single mom of a wonderful 14 year old and we travel everywhere together.  My husband is too busy working or with friends to enjoy life with us.  I don't let that stop me......I'm living my life now!
> 
> 2013 I took my son and his best friend to Disney and Universal for 10 days and loved every second of it.  I rented a house and car and let the boys pick our schedule.  I'm anxiously planning the next trip for 2015 spring break and think February 26 to March 7 will work.  It's a long way off but I'd love to meet other moms with 14/15 year olds!!


Ill start planning next year soon after we return from this trip.  Def feb 2015 break as my season passes just get me thru the 2015 feb break!  My boys will be nearly 12 and 10 next year but I'm sure kids would have fun and might make it easier for us! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## mawdecpeyaug

TrudyNH said:


> I'm a married single mom of a wonderful 14 year old and we travel everywhere together.  My husband is too busy working or with friends to enjoy life with us.  I don't let that stop me......I'm living my life now!
> 
> 2013 I took my son and his best friend to Disney and Universal for 10 days and loved every second of it.  I rented a house and car and let the boys pick our schedule.  I'm anxiously planning the next trip for 2015 spring break and think February 26 to March 7 will work.  It's a long way off but I'd love to meet other moms with 14/15 year olds!!


Ill start planning next year soon after we return from this trip.  Def feb 2015 break as my season passes just get me thru the 2015 feb break!  My boys will be nearly 12 and 10 next year but I'm sure kids would have fun and might make it easier for us!


----------



## Donald Duck888

TrudyNH said:


> People often have trouble accepting the fact that we are together but separate.



I am sort of in this same boat. Sometimes I wonder how many more are in this same boat.

But  I am not going to let that stop me from having fun with my daughter.


----------



## ctnurse

TrudyNH said:


> I'm a married single mom of a wonderful 14 year old and we travel everywhere together.  My husband is too busy working or with friends to enjoy life with us.  I don't let that stop me......I'm living my life now!
> 
> 2013 I took my son and his best friend to Disney and Universal for 10 days and loved every second of it.  I rented a house and car and let the boys pick our schedule.  I'm anxiously planning the next trip for 2015 spring break and think February 26 to March 7 will work.  It's a long way off but I'd love to meet other moms with 14/15 year olds!!





TrudyNH said:


> People often have trouble accepting the fact that we are together but separate.  I'm use to it as it's always been that way.  I travelled with my DS for the first time when he was 1 and realized it helped to build our strong relationship.   We love parks, crowds, weird weather, long lines, crappy food......in other words Disney and Universal Parks!!  DH will be off to Vegas next year with just the guys for his 50th while I hit Orlando again.  Wondering what I'll do with myself when DS doesn't want to travel anymore.  Adopt a kid perhaps!!!   Lol



This makes me sad, I can't imagine DH not wanting to vacation with us, being too busy with work or friends.  I consider DH my best friend, and can't imagine not spending time with him, and our kids.   

I am glad that you are able to enjoy time with DS.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

I love this thread!  I am going 5/31-6/7 with my daughter and I was scared of just us going by ourselves but after reading this thread I am so excited about the bonding time and how much fun we are going to have.  Thanks everyone!
Looking forward to my trip.  Anyone else with 11 year old kids going around the same time holler!


----------



## LaLalovesWDW

I've taken my daughter at least once a year since she turned 5. We just celebrated her 8th birthday this past December there... as she gets older I can totally see our "Disney bond" grow and change especially now that she's almost as much of a Disney nut as I am.  It's really a great experience to share with your child/ren and I love to see other single parents there with their children.  We are not going back together until June, then again in November, but I totally cherish those moments with her.


----------



## TrudyNH

ctnurse said:


> This makes me sad, I can't imagine DH not wanting to vacation with us, being too busy with work or friends.  I consider DH my best friend, and can't imagine not spending time with him, and our kids.
> 
> I am glad that you are able to enjoy time with DS.




Yes there are times when I realize how sad it is that my DH does not enjoy being with us.  Last fall he suffered 2 heart attacks and I thought that might scare him into changing his priorities.  No luck.  We were invited to Jamaica for a week in March with best friends but he refuses to go.  He did however book himself on a 4 day "man trip" in April.  In 18 years I've begged and pleaded with him to choose us first.  To find happiness in us.  No luck.  I now have the attitude that as long as he keeps paying for our lives (we own a business), I'll enjoy that life.

So my son and I do as we please when we please and I'm use to it.  Two years ago I brought my best friend and her two girls with us to WDW and told DH he was paying for it.  He did without a question!   It's fun for me to plan a trip for my DS and his best friend without having to ask an adult for their input.  I have to keep looking on the bright side because the opposite is too dark


----------



## v3rs3

Single dad here with a 6 year old son.  Researching about our first trip to WDW April 6th-12th for his 7 birthday.  

I think I may be more excited for it than he has been so far.  haha


----------



## mom4praise

I'm a single mom of 4 - 3 ds ages 18, 13, and 5 and I have dd 16. We are planning our first Disney World/Universal trip for Christmas next year. I know its going to be crowded and crazy, but with college and extra curricular activities its the only time that fits. I cannot wait to go.


----------



## NandP

Single Dad of 2 boys 10/16 .. I'll be in  WDW Aug 15th to the 22nd.. I am traveling with a bunch of friends, but if anyone is looking to say hello, or we connect here on the boards.. please feel free to reach out.. I also have a post in the singles thread.. http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2411855&page=103 

Hope to meet some nice people!


----------



## PolyndianPrincessJes

Madeleinesmommy said:


> I love this thread!  I am going 5/31-6/7 with my daughter and I was scared of just us going by ourselves but after reading this thread I am so excited about the bonding time and how much fun we are going to have.  Thanks everyone!
> Looking forward to my trip.  Anyone else with 11 year old kids going around the same time holler!



We will!!  My gal pal and I will be there with my DS8 (turning 9 on the trip), her DD11 and possibly my DNiece11.  We'll be at the Cabins at FW and are excited!


----------



## Wild One

I am a Single Mommy of a one year old baby boy and also another baby girl on the way. I can't wait to take them to Disney World. I myself have only been once.


----------



## TrudyNH

Last week my cousin texted me and said she is finally ready to do Disney with her teenage boys but her husband doesn't want to go.  Neither does mine so this will be a mom and son trip!!

We arrive on my birthday and will be there to celebrate the life of my cousins late husband.  He was taken way to early from life so we plan to be at the top of Expedition Everest and holler "THIS IS FOR YOU KEVIN!"

The boys are so exited.....3 teenagers on the loose in Disney.  Boo-yeah


----------



## Dayman99

Single DD heading to POR Oct 2-7th with DS 10......Anybody want to get together and hang out, we are all about having fun!!!



Steve


----------



## mlaping

I am a single dad of two girls, 10 & 9, and have been taking my girls to Disney solo for a few years...tons of fun! I strongly encourage all single parents to take their kids to Disney and be a kid with them =)


----------



## Trvlr66

Single 40-something mom to my 16 year old daughter...Girls trip during Spring Break...No one is ever too old for Disney!!!


----------



## designermv

Single mom (43) here (well, mid-divorce). I have two girls ages 4 and 9. We did our first "just us girls" trip last October and it was amazing! I had some friends there at the same time which was nice. 

We're heading back in October this year.


----------



## firepuppy

Single mom with an 18 y/o son.  We will be at Ak over Easter.  Just wanted to see if anyone else is going this weekend.


----------



## MoreDisPlease

Single mom and DD10 going 5/26-5/31. Anybody else there then? Nice to hear from other single parents about your experiences!


----------



## blairzo

Single mom here! Going to be at DW May 30-June 9 with my 2 DD's (6 and 4.5)!!
Anyone else be there at that time???


----------



## eeaton71

I just moved down here in January and I am hitting the parks almost every other weekend.  Solo or with my kids when they come visit.


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

blairzo said:
			
		

> Single mom here! Going to be at DW May 30-June 9 with my 2 DD's (6 and 4.5)!!
> Anyone else be there at that time???



We will be there from the 31st through the 8th. Single mom with dd11.


----------



## blairzo

Madeleinesmommy said:


> We will be there from the 31st through the 8th. Single mom with dd11.



Awesome! We should have a DisMeet!! If you're up for it!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Single mom doing a mother/daughter trip (again) with my seven year old daughter in September. Our dates are 9/10-9/16, Also have tickets to MNSSHP on the 12th. If anyone's going at that time and wants to meet up, let me know


----------



## Princesssbz

Single Mom about to pick up the Season Pass again for myself and my girls 6&2...I'll have some summer blackouts but I have this weekend through next weekend..and am definitely interested in meeting some new poeple. Throughout the year it will vary I may bring my older daughter with me and have a Mommy Daughter Day while the younger one is at her Dad's and I may leave the older one in school and go with the younger one for a Mommy Daughter Day.  And on some weekends it wil be all theree of us and on others it may just be two of us. Also any tips and trick or suggestions on how to handle a day alone in Disney...I've never taken both in at the same time at this age by myself.  I"m so excited!!!!


----------



## Fiki

1


----------



## Orlando or Bust

Hi, I am thinking about going either July or August. I am going on my own but I have two children and a darling fiancé who is not going with me. So I guess I will miss the joys of screaming kids and company. So if anyone wants to meet up with someone from Scotland on their own in WDW then I would love to hear from you


----------



## leshunlenese

Hi! I am Single mom to my DS. we will be in wdw 9/9 to 9/12 for his 5th birthday if anyone wants to meet up


----------



## tinker_princess

Hi everyone single mom to DD9. We will be in Disney 10/25-10/30


----------



## Bethry

Hello all, single mom to DS8. We'll be there from 10/3 to 10/11. He'll be doing the runDisney kids race that Saturday morning (TOT 10-miler weekend) - anyone else?


----------



## NandP

Single NY Dad(51) of 2 boys 10&16 .. Will be there Aug 15 to 22... 
Then again Nov 20-30 4-day Disney cruise first


----------



## SparkleMommy

Hi! I'm a single mom to DD and we are going in a year! Yes, I am planning early. LOL.  We will be there in June 2015 if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## jennyf2

eeaton71 said:


> I just moved down here in January and I am hitting the parks almost every other weekend.  Solo or with my kids when they come visit.




Hello!  We also recently moved (well just about a year).  I'm at the parks almost every wkd - if you ever need a park buddy let me know


----------



## 3PrinceMom

Single mom going 8/13 to 8/27, 10/29 to 11/5 and solo trip 12/9 to 12/17. PM if you'd like to meet up!


----------



## kalebsmommy424

Single mom of 1 ..he's 4 now but will be 5 when we go on our 5 day Caribbean Cruise from Miami on the Disney Wonder April 26-May 1st 2015 I hope to meet some of you there!


----------



## terri33inne

NandP said:


> Single NY Dad(51) of 2 boys 10&16 .. Will be there Aug 15 to 22...
> Then again Nov 20-30 4-day Disney cruise first



We'll overlap a bit... My daughter (7) & I will be there 08/21-08/26.


----------



## terri33inne

3PrinceMom said:


> Single mom going 8/13 to 8/27, 10/29 to 11/5 and solo trip 12/9 to 12/17. PM if you'd like to meet up!



We'll be there 08/21-08/26


----------



## salty777

38 years old single dad with 12 year old daughter looking to meet up let me know if ya want while I am here


----------



## thatgirl08

DD (4) and I will be there Sept. 19-26 if anyone wants to meet up!


----------



## julietsstars

Hi! Single mum of an 8yr old named Gwyn  We'll be at Universal 8/22 through 8/24! My daughter would LOVE to have friend to ride some rides with.


----------



## b-c-k-a

No kids weekend 12/5-7    dragon roll at the California Grill!!!!


----------



## Suziewan

My DS (9) and I will be there from 12/14-12/22 - would love to find a time to meet up with other single families.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

DISNEY4TROY said:


> Sharing a campsite with anyone interested  anytime within Dec31-Jan12
> 
> I'll be there with my 6 year old son, simple tent so there'll be room for yours! We're checking in to AKV on the 12th so this will be park time for us and exploring so we'll mainly be there to sleep. Open to anyone interested!
> 
> PM me or respond here



This a repost from what I posted in the camping section


----------



## ChuckOp

jennyf2 said:


> Hello! We also recently moved (well just about a year). I'm at the parks almost every wkd - if you ever need a park buddy let me know



I might take you up on that.  I know my son (6 in Feb) would love another child to share the adventure with.  

 And honestly, I'd love another parent to trade off on some of the rides that he won't go on yet!  I haven't been able to take in the new Haunted Mansion yet, or the Rock 'n Roll Rollercoaster because it's usually just him and me.


----------



## sophiejo

I'm doing a Disney cruise with my 5 year old, does anyone have any tips


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

My 6 year old son and I will be akv and bcv 12 to 17 this week for anyone interested in joining an activity day!


----------



## Shelli1769

I'm a single mom taking my son, age 12, on a Disney Cruise May 25. Any other single people going? I know he'll leave me to hang with kids his age.


----------



## Luvjftffc2

Recently divorced mom, 36, of soon-to-be 4 year old in May.  Looking for anyone going May 31-June 5.  Been going to Disney since forever and this is my first trip just the two of us.  Care to meet?


----------



## jamnmom

I'm a single mom (55) taking my son (15) on a Western Caribbean cruise on the Fantasy on Nov 14.  I know that much of our time will be him in the Vibe and me....well....not in the Vibe.  Are any other single parents going and wanting to explore the ship while kids are in their clubs?  Let me know!


----------



## cbellasmomma

I will be staying at the Poly with DD 8/17-8/23. It will just be DD and I until my husband meets us on 8/20. Would love to meet up with anyone who has a dd or ds around her age even just for pool time fun.


----------



## mmmatthew

Single dad with 3 dd's aged 8, 8 and 11.  No plans yet but doing some research on where to go and when.  We were in Orlando a few years ago and desperately want to return.


----------



## SparkleMommy

My DD4 and I will be there June 15-23.  Anyone else going to be there the same time?


----------



## Delphinus317

My DS9 & I will be there June 10th-14th.


----------



## leshunlenese

Anyone will be at the world in October. I will be there october17-25 with my DS who will be 6 and my nephew 7


----------



## knitngurl

I'll be there Oct 4-11, and tring to see if I can swing a suprise trip for my daughter's graduation/birthday in May as well  Kids going with me are currently 17 and 18.


----------



## Reyna43056

Going to disney as a solo traveler in mid-April. 35yr old female.


----------



## danlkrim

I am sort of a single mom to DS 9.  We are going to WDW April 4 - 10.  Would love to meet up with others.  I enjoy these trips with my son, but it gets a little difficult seeing so many happy families.


----------



## cbellasmomma

danlkrim said:


> I am sort of a single mom to DS 9.  We are going to WDW April 4 - 10.  Would love to meet up with others.  I enjoy these trips with my son, but it gets a little difficult seeing so many happy families.


I always remember how miserable I was with my ex and pretending to be happy. Things aren't always what they seem but your happiness with DS will be genuine. 

Still looking for anyone at the Poly 8/17-8/22...it will be me and DD for most of the trip. Our first trip so we could use a guide!  Or, would love some friends to play in the pool.


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

MKCP1984 said:


> Hi, I just saw this post and what a great idea!  I am asking and (hopefully) joining since I need to "talk Disney"!!
> 
> See you fellow disney people there?!


Found this board and noticed you were part of the program in Spring of '84.  I was too and trying to locate others.  I don't remember too many names unfortunately but still have lots of great memories of my time there.  I worked at 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and lived in trailer 50. If you get this and want to say hello, I would like that.  Thanks.


----------



## MKCP1984

WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50 said:


> Found this board and noticed you were part of the program in Spring of '84.  I was too and trying to locate others.  I don't remember too many names unfortunately but still have lots of great memories of my time there.  I worked at 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea and lived in trailer 50. If you get this and want to say hello, I would like that.  Thanks.


Hi fellow Spring84!!  I was in trailer 8, and we were fairly loud about it, you may recall...  I worked on Main street in the Magic shop and in balloons, too.  Although it was many years ago, I have MANY wonderful memories of the fun friends I made then.  And the pixie dust still works its magic on me!


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

MKCP1984 said:


> Hi fellow Spring84!!  I was in trailer 8, and we were fairly loud about it, you may recall...  I worked on Main street in the Magic shop and in balloons, too.  Although it was many years ago, I have MANY wonderful memories of the fun friends I made then.  And the pixie dust still works its magic on me!


Hi,  I wish I remembered where other trailers were.  Mine was way in the back row back corner near the KOA.  Do you remember ever going there?  We had some parties but we spent most of our time at the Bamboo or the Laughing Koockaboro(?) at one of the big hotels.  There is a group on Facebook made up of alumni from classes of '83-'86.  You should sign up if you haven't already.  1983-1986 Disney College Kids.  Someone just posted some pics taken at Snow White recently and it is all over grown and the trailers are gone.  Sad.  Anyway, I have tried to locate some of the gang from my trailer but no luck.  They had very common names like Rob Johnson so makes it tough.  Most I only knew their first name and where they either worked or where they came from.  I had a great time at MKCP and stayed on through the summer.  It wasn't the same though.  If I knew then how much it all would mean to me 30 years later I would have tried to pay more attention to details I guess.  If you would be interested in further communications just for the fun of it, let me know.


----------



## MKCP1984

WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50 said:


> Hi,  I wish I remembered where other trailers were.  Mine was way in the back row back corner near the KOA.  Do you remember ever going there?  We had some parties but we spent most of our time at the Bamboo or the Laughing Koockaboro(?) at one of the big hotels.  There is a group on Facebook made up of alumni from classes of '83-'86.  You should sign up if you haven't already.  1983-1986 Disney College Kids.  Someone just posted some pics taken at Snow White recently and it is all over grown and the trailers are gone.  Sad.  Anyway, I have tried to locate some of the gang from my trailer but no luck.  They had very common names like Rob Johnson so makes it tough.  Most I only knew their first name and where they either worked or where they came from.  I had a great time at MKCP and stayed on through the summer.  It wasn't the same though.  If I knew then how much it all would mean to me 30 years later I would have tried to pay more attention to details I guess.  If you would be interested in further communications just for the fun of it, let me know.


Of course!!  I LOVE to talk Disney, especially with someone who knows just how special it was to be a cast member and part of the early college program.
Just PM me anytime!!


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

Umm.. How do I do that?  No contact info.


----------



## MKCP1984

Click on my name - mkcp1984. Talk with you soon!


----------



## Kevrock

Fantasy cruise less than 2 weeks away!!!!  April 25/15 Eastern Carribean. Hoping to meet other single parents to hang out with!!!


----------



## Kevrock

Headed on the Eastern Caribbean cruise with my 11 year old daughter on April 25/15 and lookin to connect with some fun people while she is busy in the kids clubs! .


----------



## nickymaria

I'm a bit early, but I'm a newly single 42-yo mother of two who will be at WDW Nov 19-26. Would love to hook up with any other single Dis'ers while I'm there!


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

I must be doing something wrong.  Clicking your name only gives a small window with your avatar and that you are in SW Chicago.  I don't see anyway to contact you except this board.  Not sure what the rules here are so I haven't posted my email but will if I need to.


----------



## jamnmom

WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50 said:


> I must be doing something wrong.  Clicking your name only gives a small window with your avatar and that you are in SW Chicago.  I don't see anyway to contact you except this board.  Not sure what the rules here are so I haven't posted my email but will if I need to.


Maybe this will help... After you click on the person's name and get that small window; click on 'Profile'.  That will get you to their full profile and you can message them directly.  Hope this helps!


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

jamnmom said:


> Maybe this will help... After you click on the person's name and get that small window; click on 'Profile'.  That will get you to their full profile and you can message them directly.  Hope this helps!


I did this but I get a mostly blank page where there are tabs for recent activity but I see nothing where I can contact this person other than on this board.


----------



## Gin0818

cbellasmomma said:


> I always remember how miserable I was with my ex and pretending to be happy. Things aren't always what they seem but your happiness with DS will be genuine.
> 
> Still looking for anyone at the Poly 8/17-8/22...it will be me and DD for most of the trip. Our first trip so we could use a guide!  Or, would love some friends to play in the pool.


 
Hi, I  will be down with my DD 7 from 8/17-8/27, we would love to meet some new friends and we have been down to Disney several times , how exciting for you to be doing a surprise trip I wish I could keep a secret. PM me if you want to meet up.


----------



## FunTimes37

Any women in Disney World looking to meet up and have some fun times? I am a man in my 30s here until 4/24 and would like to meet someone to spend sometime with.


----------



## MKCP1984

WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50 said:


> I did this but I get a mostly blank page where there are tabs for recent activity but I see nothing where I can contact this person other than on this board.


 Hi again Trailer 50!  I received a personal message (PM)that may explain the blank screen.

"You need to have 10 posts to be able to use "Conversations" (PMs). Feel free to head to the Test Board and up the post count if necessary; then there is probably a lag of about 30 minutes or so before it takes effect."  
So, until then, I am on here sporadically, unfortunately!  This whole "working" thing gets in the way of my having fun on these DISboards!  I would much rather think/talk-about/visit my happy place!!
Talk with you soon!!


----------



## WDWCP-Spring84-Trailer50

Umm...Test Board??  Happy to do this but I just wanted to talk to you.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wlogarbo

Hi everyone!  Single dad here, will be in WDW 5/23-5/28 with DD 14 and niece 14.


----------



## Ms.Mom

Any single parents on dis fantasy 6/27?


----------



## chinarider

Any singles at WDW the week before Christmas?  Disney Wonder- Panama Cruise May 2016?


----------



## Luvjftffc2

Just booked a mother daughter, 4, trip for September 13-17.  Staying at Animal Kingdom and looking for anyone else going with children?  It will be the first time I'm traveling with my daughter alone and very nervous.  I just hope she is good on the plane for me and good while we are at Disney.  Think we are only going to Disney one day and just staying around the resort and DTD the rest of the time.


----------



## cbellasmomma

Anyone at the Poly Aug 17-22? DD 10 and I will be there. Looking for pool friends


----------



## MsButtercup

Hello...any single parents going to be on the Disney Dream 8/21-8/24. My son is 13.

Thanks


----------



## Carolina26

Staying at CBR with 8yo DD 8/9-15, 2015. Planning lots of pool time and a non-rushed trip...would love to meet up with other parents and kids around her age.


----------



## MouseLovingMom

montblanc said:


> What is defined as "single" parent?  I consider myself one even though I am just divorced, I don't have my daughter all the time  but when I'm with her I feel like a single parent.  It definitely makes it easier to meet up with others in the same circumstances.
> 
> Those of you who are truly single parents, wow, I really admire what it takes to do that, especially when the kids are younger, but there is no more important aspect of our life (to me at least) than our children...
> 
> <Script language='Javascript'>var rndNum = Math.floor(Math.random() * 10000);eval("var CDTDate" + rndNum + " = 'July 11, 2005 7:30:00 AM EST';");document.writeln("<form name='CDTform" + rndNum + "' action='Javascript:void(0);'>");document.writeln('<font size=2 color=darkblue>Long Way to Go!</font><br>');document.writeln("<input type=text value='' size=40 name='WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII'>");document.writeln("</form>");if (theFunction) theFunction += "var d = new Date();";else var theFunction = "var d = new Date();";theFunction += "var c = new Date('" + eval("CDTDate" + rndNum) + "');";theFunction += "var diff = (c - d)/1000;";theFunction += "var days = Math.floor(diff / 86400);";theFunction += "var rem = diff - (days * 86400);";theFunction += "var hours = Math.floor(rem / 3600);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (hours * 3600);";theFunction += "var minutes = Math.floor(rem / 60);";theFunction += "rem = rem - (minutes * 60);";theFunction += "var seconds = Math.floor(rem);";theFunction += "if ((days < 0) | (hours < 0) | (minutes < 0) | (seconds < 0)) ";theFunction += "var out = 'At last!';";theFunction += "else ";theFunction += "var out = ' ' + days + ' days ' + hours + ' hrs. ' + minutes + ' mins. ' + seconds + ' secs.';";theFunction += "document.forms.CDTform" + rndNum + ".elements.WrittenByJamesMVenglarikII.value = out;";setInterval(theFunction, 1000);</Script>
> <meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
> </head>
> 
> 1970 - Disneyland
> 1999 - All-Star Music
> 2003 - Port Orleans Riverside
> 2004  Contemporary
> *2005*  Coronado Springs Resort/Polynesian




You have a kid and you are single = you are a single dad or mom... what are you?! lol  When are you going to WDW?


----------



## DRWenner

Hi,  I am a single full time dad of of a 7 yr old girl.  We will be down there in 8 days (9/19-9/27).  I wish I would have found this site earlier.  We would love to meet some other families my daughter loves to swim and would be nice for her to have a friend to play with at the pools, we will be staying at the CBR.  So if you are going to be in Disney World 9/19-9/27 we'd love to hear from you


----------



## milza26

DRWenner said:


> Hi,  I am a single full time dad of of a 7 yr old girl.  We will be down there in 8 days (9/19-9/27).  I wish I would have found this site earlier.  We would love to meet some other families my daughter loves to swim and would be nice for her to have a friend to play with at the pools, we will be staying at the CBR.  So if you are going to be in Disney World 9/19-9/27 we'd love to hear from you



Welcome to the site! There is a Single Parent Forum as well that you should check out! Before you can Private Message anyone you need 10 posts. I am single mom to a 10 year old boy. We will be down there 9/17-9/22 but staying at the Port Orleans French Quarter.


----------



## MouseLovingMom

54 days to go!  So excited getting closer WDW Nov 11th-19th!


----------



## Madeleinesmommy

Mother daughter trip, 13. October 29 - November 6. Port orleans. Can't wait to go back! So excited!


----------



## Dannek

chinarider said:


> Any singles at WDW the week before Christmas?  Disney Wonder- Panama Cruise May 2016?



This is completely off topic, but I absolutely love you name...
It brought a smile to my face, as you always knew it was going to be a stellar night when the band opened with "ChinaRider"...
Peace..


----------



## chinarider

Dannek said:


> This is completely off topic, but I absolutely love you name...
> It brought a smile to my face, as you always knew it was going to be a stellar night when the band opened with "ChinaRider"...
> Peace..


Thanks , very few know what it means but, those who do, DO!!!!   I had cats named both as well.


----------



## DawnM

I should have found this thread before we headed down.  I am not single, but am single on this trip and my 11 year old is very upset his friend couldn't come with him.   It would have been nice to find someone with a son in the age range to do a few rides with.  We are at Universal for just one more day.


----------



## allison0523

nickymaria said:


> I'm a bit early, but I'm a newly single 42-yo mother of two who will be at WDW Nov 19-26. Would love to hook up with any other single Dis'ers while I'm there!


Are you still going in November? My DS 7 and I will be there too. I don't know how old your kids are so just checking.


----------



## nickymaria

allison0523 said:


> Are you still going in November? My DS 7 and I will be there too. I don't know how old your kids are so just checking.


Allison - YES! We are still going, 11/19-26. Staying at Poly and have all sorts of fun plans. For sure PM me and maybe we can do a meet-up at some point! My girls are 9 and 11, but are happy to play with anyone.


----------



## Lisann

The DIS 10th Anniversary Event will be this July 22 - 26, 2016, and we are looking into having a singles meet-up if there is enough interest.  A thread has been started over at the DIS Unplugged Podcast forum.  We hope some of you will attend!


----------



## Joeandthekids

Hi everyone! this is a really neat thread for single parents. We will be coming down 11-18 going to universal studios for 3 days then going to Saratoga Spring for 5 days then to the DVC poly studio for 3 days. I have 2 kids a girl is going to be 13 and a son who is 9. Is anyone else going to be down there at this time?


----------



## bpellis

Will be down from Nov 8 through 11, MNSSHP on the 10th. Just me and my daughter, age 10. Adult company is always welcome, let me know.


----------



## tooblessed2bestressed

3PrinceMom said:


> Single mom going 8/13 to 8/27, 10/29 to 11/5 and solo trip 12/9 to 12/17. PM if you'd like to meet up!


Hey, I'll be there solo Dec 7-11. Maybe we could meet up?


----------



## catdog70

Wow, what a great idea.  I am solo and would love to meet up with other solo travelers.


----------



## Joeandthekids

catdog70 said:


> Wow, what a great idea.  I am solo and would love to meet up with other solo travelers.


When are you planning on going next?


----------



## fanominnie

tooblessed2bestressed said:


> Hey, I'll be there solo Dec 7-11. Maybe we could meet up?


I'll be there Dec 5-10, I'm single mom of 5 year old boy, would love to meet up with another single mom!


----------



## Disneysinglemom

We travel down to Disney a ton and I would love to meet other single parents! My daughter would love a playmate! She is 5 years old and we have three trips coming up.

December 18th-19th, 2016

For the week of January 29th, 2017
For the week of September 3rd, 2017


----------



## Flametamr

My daughter and I will be visiting next week 3/20 and will be in the parks Mon-Fri. Would love to meet a single Mom to hang out with and have adult conversations. She uses a wheel chair so she gets the handicapped pass. We can add a couple of people if needed.


----------



## Wendy5055

Visiting WDW 8/15 to 8/20...anyone else there at that time?


----------



## chinarider

Will be at WDW Dec 9th-15th.... anyone else?


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

Single dad here, i have a 7 year old son. I live 40 minutes from the parks and have annual passes I would be happy to meet up with anyone who is looking to meet up.


----------



## kamerino

My daughter (8) and I will be there for 9 days starting next week, July 2nd! Anyone else there on these days?


----------



## Mickey-Dad

Hi!
I am a single Dad and I will be there with my daughters (8 and 9) from August 20th until September 3rd, 2017.
We are coming from Madrid and we would love to meet up with other families.


----------



## ThemeParkCrazy

kamerino said:


> My daughter (8) and I will be there for 9 days starting next week, July 2nd! Anyone else there on these days?



My name is Nate. I'm an annual pass holder and would love to meet up at the parks sometime while you're in town.


----------



## LordAthens

This thread doesn't look like it gets much love, but I'll throw up a bump anyhow.

Single Dad, DD 7.  We'll be down October 17th (red eye flight), depart October 24th (really late flight).  Would love to catch up with someone with a similar aged son or daughter.  This is our first Daddy / Daughter trip and she won't have her (half) sister on this one.


----------



## MiracleYourself

KarenNY said:


> If you're a single parent that would like to get together with other single parents on an upcoming WDW or US/IOA trip, please post here. You might like to share some time, meals, rides, etc.


I will keep this link for future reference


----------



## Booker110

Any solo travelers going down in April or May?


----------



## melomouse

2nd week! All set for 1st solo trip


----------



## Auroraborealis18

Anyone going down around April 1st?


----------



## pacsunmama

Single mom traveling on the Fantasy, western Caribbean, march 16-23! I’ll have my two boys with me, ages 7 & 10!


----------



## TickTock2019

Heading on early July.... should be fun!


----------



## Rob1224

Auroraborealis18 said:


> Anyone going down around April 1st?


Staying at Grand Floridian 3/31-4/3.  I’ll be there for a conference, but looking for someone to explore with all day Sunday and mid afternoons-evenings m-w.


----------



## KelownaMama

My little person (4) and I will be in Disney for the last two weeks in August. We were hoping to connect with some other single parent single child families. My little lady is super social, and is not quite the introvert her mama is so it would be nice if she could have someone else to play with. We also have a number of reservations that were made for four (someone else was joining us but now is unable) so we could easily modify to include 2 people in the stuff we are doing.


----------



## SoloDad2017

August 31-Sept 7. Single dad with his adult children


----------



## chinarider

SoloDad2017 said:


> August 31-Sept 7. Single dad with his adult children


I ( single mom) will be there with my adult daughter (24),we are arriving on Sept 2nd- how old are your kids? I'm sure my daughter would love to hang with someone her own age for a little bit (downside of Disney-she's totally stuck with me the whole trip)


----------



## SoloDad2017

chinarider said:


> I ( single mom) will be there with my adult daughter (24),we are arriving on Sept 2nd- how old are your kids? I'm sure my daughter would love to hang with someone her own age for a little bit (downside of Disney-she's totally stuck with me the whole trip)


Son 26 and daughter 24. Not 100% if daughter is coming as of yet.


----------



## chinarider

SoloDad2017 said:


> Son 26 and daughter 24. Not 100% if daughter is coming as of yet.


Disney and Dad.... how could she say no?? sounds like a winning combination....


----------



## allisonw

Single mom traveling with a teenager. Tween. And a toddler. Aug 12-17 staying at asm. Pray for me!


----------



## dvcterry

allisonw said:


> Single mom traveling with a teenager. Tween. And a toddler. Aug 12-17 staying at asm. Pray for me!


You will do great.  P.S. I wish I saw this thread a while ago.  I would have used this for all my solo trips.


----------



## dvcterry

This is great, just saying.  Will use for future trips.


----------



## surge1979

Single dad. Taking my 9 year old daughter to Disney in April 2020.  Would love to meet up with other single parent families.


----------



## Beprepared

Single mom, 11 yo, still flirting with April, May or June trip, haven't pulled the trigger yet but will be watching this thread for when I decide!


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

We are going tent camping (site is booked) or willing to split on a DVC rental for a good price. My son is going to be 12.  May 2-10 I’m trying to n’évite his friends and other moms. Two others might come so far.


----------



## DISNEY4TROY

Also possibly doing another visit on March 29-April ?


----------



## Christiecsr

Single mom w/ 9 yo girl going June28-july6 first trip home! Staying at OKW


----------



## arrical8

Single mom with 14 G, 11 B, 8 B/G twins traveling August 30 - September 9, 2020 currently staying at Polynesian


----------



## CalSea12

Me and my DD 5 will hopefully be there in October 20


----------



## kimbodisney

Single Mom to my 16 year old son. My older son is 23 and at college. Since our Spring Break trip was canceled, I have put together a trip August 5-18. I am a teacher, so not lots of options for me. I might also go over the week of Thanksgiving. (Nov. 21-28) It would always be fun to meet up at Disney.


----------



## syderial

How is this thread categorized with adult trips? I don't understand, single parents with kids are not really adult trips, shouldn't this be in a different section?


----------



## JoshF

Taking my 6 yo  son on the Disney Dream April 5-9.  Assuming we can cruise by then!


----------



## kaismommie

Single Mom (37) to two kiddos, son who’ll be 15 in September and daughter who just turned 13 in May.


----------



## SoloDad2017

Single dad, 54...kids couldn't make it. I'll be at Pop for a week on August 28. Where should I go!


----------



## msbingawoman

Single mom AP holder bringing 12yo son June 12-July 8 for offsite stay. Open to meeting up for swimming, mini golf, WDW jaunts, etc.


----------



## CoachBeard

syderial said:


> How is this thread categorized with adult trips? I don't understand, single parents with kids are not really adult trips, shouldn't this be in a different section?


Wrong for 17+ years... wow these moderators, am I right?


----------



## LordNikon95

Dad, 43, June 12-16 at Pop Century. Open to meet up for coffee, meals, or being a park buddy.


----------

